# Goodfella's Journal - Aiming for Warrington 2015!!



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Right like I mentioned in the recent pic of you thread thought it about time I started a journal after stop/start posting and lurking on here.

Been training now for about 3.5 years, last 2 years much more seriously and really putting extra emphasis on nutrition and quality of training!

*Stats:*

Weight on waking: 187lbs

Height: 5'10

PB's (mean fcuk all but what the hey  ) : 260kg Deadlift, 180kg Squat x 5, 160kg Bench.

*Goals:*

Current goal is to put on as much lean mass as possible up until Jan/Feb time where I shall start dieting for the UKBFF North West Show in Warrington. (First weekend of May typically). Working on overall thickness, calves and hams especially. Would like to do classic class but will decide for certain nearer the time!

Recently finished dieting for the year and pushed extremely hard (too hard) and went OTT with dropping calories and silly amounts of cardio. However end result was 10lbs heavier and much leaner than I was from my cut last year.

*Pics (just under 2 weeks old):*

Excuses time :lol: These pics are first thing in morning, no pump and had been on about 1300kcals and 40g of carbs for about ten days straight at this point so excuse the poverty look!!







Since taking them pics, I've enlisted the help of a coach. Main reason being I want to make sure when it comes to prep for the show next year that I don't end up doing what I did this year and simply cut calories/ increase cardio weekly just because! I want someone to be able to assess my progress so we can pull back if necessary and know when to push down hard! Plus in the time before we start the diet, he can find out more about my body and how I react to certain styles of training, foods and supps.

*Training:*

*
*

Current split as set for me is the following on a 3 days on 1 day off basis:

Heavy Chest/Pump Back

Heavy Arms/Pump Shoulders

Heavy Quads/Pump Hamstrings

Heavy Back/Pump Chest

Heavy Shoulders/Pump Arms

Heavy Hamstrings/Pump Quads

With abs and calves trained every other session respectively!

Cardio x5 per week 30 mins on a empty stomach

Won't be listing reps/sets as I have paid for my current set up but will be as detailed as possible 

*Diet:*

*
*

Current macros are

P - 250g

C - 185g

F - 45g

Protein sources are chicken, eggs, whey iso and beef.

Carbs (centred around training) are from rice, potatoes, cream of rice and gluten free bread.

Fats are from coconut oil, eggs, almond butter

This is nearly double (in kcal terms) what I was giving myself on my cut but I trust my coach and after the first week on the diet and halving my cardio....... I lost 1.5lbs :lol: clearly was pushing myself too hard!

Cheats meal are one mid week with "cleanish foods" and low fat - Fajitas and cereal for example. Then weekend one "dirty" cheat meal where I have what I fancy typically pizza 

*Supps and Super Supps:*

*
*

*
*Whey Isolate

Peptpro, Glutamine & Branched Cyclic Dextrins (Intra)

Vitamin D3

Chrominum (with carb meals)

Vitamin C

Multi Vit

Looking to add a greens and reds powder too!

Super Supps wise currently cruising on 250mg AP sust every 14 days but will be starting cycle as of next week 

Gona be nice and basic 750mg Norma Test E and let the food and training do the rest!!

Any questions please ask


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Very thorough mate. Subbed of course


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Trained Heavy Hams/Pump Quads yesterday went like this:

Squats (with pause at very bottom) up to 140kg

Lying leg curls

Seated leg curls

Romanian Deads

Then a tri set of leg extensions, leg press and V squats. Proper gassed me out that did lol!

Leg shot after 

Standard blurry legs after sh1t ton of volume lol but veiny


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Very thorough mate. Subbed of course


Cheers buddy  hopefully be a good journal never been any good at getting these going lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Pumped gym pic in favourable lighting and angle to make myself feel better after above flat as a pancake pics :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea mandatory pics after chest and Delts . Haha. Looking cracking mate. Tiny waist too


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea mandatory pics after chest and Delts . Haha. Looking cracking mate. Tiny waist too


Had to show that upper body pump :lol: just for my own sanity haha!

Thanks mate  hopefully be able to build on it then reveal all next year!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

None training day so mince replaced with my favourite salmon


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Looking awesome mate!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Looking awesome mate!


Cheers buddy  . Read your log pretty much through and was awesome congrats on your invite and will watch your off season will no doubt be a good un


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

30 minutes cardio all done!

Heavy chest and pump back tonight


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Subbed mate, good lean base to get going with


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Subbed mate, good lean base to get going with


Cheers mate! Hopefully build good amount of muscle on top


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Heavy chest/pump back

Flat Machine Press up to Stack plus 25kg

Incline dumbbell press up to 45kgs

Decline bench up to 80kg ( chest ruined by this point)

Muscle round on pec deck to finish.

Back was a giant set of wide grip pulldowns, straight arm pulldowns, behind the neck pulldowns and wide grip machine rows.

4 sets of hanging leg raises and 4 sets of machine crunches to finish.

That was a truly humbling session. I've trained so much heavier than that in the past but got no where near the pump I'm getting now.

Feel as so with this new program my target muscle is actually failing not supporting muscles trying to shift more weight.

Still logging sessions and looking to beat weights and reps each session but using proper form with true negatives and lifting with target muscle!!

Overall top session


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Pic whoring


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Arms/Pump Shoulders*

Preacher Machine Curl max set 55kg x 9

Alternate Seated Dumbbell Curl max set 20kg x 9

Muscle Round with Cable Curls

V Bar Pushdown max set 95kg x 11

CGBP on Smith max set 100kg (not including bar weight) x 11

Muscle round with Overhead Rope Extension

For Delts Giant set of:

Seated Laterals, Arnold Press, Dumbbell Swings for rear delts and Hammer Military Press.

Delts and arms like balloons at this point! Stretching my new @GoNutrition top nicely  nicely fitted top and cheap too http://gonutrition.com/gn-apparel-fitted-t-shirt

Just got heads up that cycle is starting Monday!

Just getting bits in this week and like I said in OP will start at 750mg of Test E.

Will look to add other compounds as I plateau, but leaving all this up to my coach!

Got my mid week "clean" treat meal tonight  ! Gona be crispy chicken, steak, wedges and a big bowl of toffee crisp cereal in choc banana isolate.

Pics later of said cheat 

Also just booked tickets for Leeds show week on saturday! Few lads from gym competing and seen a few on here will be too, so should be good!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Will be at Leeds as well mate. Will say hello!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Will be at Leeds as well mate. Will say hello!


Nice one mate, be good to meet some guys of here!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Nice one mate, be good to meet some guys of here!!!


Yea its a small world. Should be with Sean


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

subbed mate good luck, got aspirations of stepping on stage at some point myself.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> subbed mate good luck, got aspirations of stepping on stage at some point myself.


Got a journal mate? Whats current goals and training like then? Any classes youve got in mind to compete in?


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Got a journal mate? Whats current goals and training like then? Any classes youve got in mind to compete in?


Got a journal mate yeah, im nowhere near stage condition though im like 25% bf (still a fat cnut :lol: ) at the moment so im leaving classes and all that jazz til the time comes when I can look at it realistically tbh, il be honest its an ambition but one im willing to work my bollocks off to achieve.

Goals for now are get my bf down low enough to see some definition and then go from there tbh and training just following a standard P/P/L routine. trying not to think too long term so I don't lose sight of the short term if that makes sense.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Got a journal mate yeah, im nowhere near stage condition though im like 25% bf (still a fat cnut :lol: ) at the moment so im leaving classes and all that jazz til the time comes when I can look at it realistically tbh, il be honest its an ambition but one im willing to work my bollocks off to achieve.
> 
> Goals for now are get my bf down low enough to see some definition and then go from there tbh and training just following a standard P/P/L routine. trying not to think too long term so I don't lose sight of the short term if that makes sense.


What's the link matey??

Good luck with the goals


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> What's the link matey??
> 
> Good luck with the goals


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/269662-alexb18-mission-become-lean-ish.html

There ya go matey, its a bit all over the place first journal ive ever done so apologies if its a bit hard to follow :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/269662-alexb18-mission-become-lean-ish.html
> 
> There ya go matey, its a bit all over the place first journal ive ever done so apologies if its a bit hard to follow :lol:


I'll pop in mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Mid week "clean" treat meal 



200g Steak in BBQ marinade

200g Chicken Breast in Spicy Breadcrumbs

400g Potato

Salsa

Toffee Crisp cereal with Chocolate & Banana Whey Isolate for dessert 

Was amazing!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Toffee Crisp cereal with Chocolate & Banana Whey Isolate for dessert
> 
> Was amazing!!!


Haha thats PWO carbs for me! :thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Haha thats PWO carbs for me! :thumbup1:


I wish haha I rate it more than the lion cereal I had last week!!

Cream of rice for me PWO  the novelty of it hasnt worn of yet thankfully lol still tastes like a treat!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> I wish haha I rate it more than the lion cereal I had last week!!
> 
> Cream of rice for me PWO  the novelty of it hasnt worn of yet thankfully lol still tastes like a treat!


I use rice flour pre then cereal post....Both awesome


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> I use rice flour pre then cereal post....Both awesome


You win 

Cereal is my new fave cheat food, add with ice cream....Awesome


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Mid week "clean" treat meal
> 
> View attachment 158162
> 
> ...


Thats how kings eat!

Love it!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Thats how kings eat!
> 
> Love it!


Was fooking lovely mate!!

So nice on my stomach too, didnt feel bloated at all!

Woke up muscles feeling alot fuller and harder!

Should fuel todays leg session nicely


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

You know that! Its nice when treats like that fall few and far between i often find i wake up tighter lol . And yeh gna set u right up for legs!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> You know that! Its nice when treats like that fall few and far between i often find i wake up tighter lol . And yeh gna set u right up for legs!


Even if I have something like pizza and ice cream I typically wake up feeling tighter tbh.

Its just the bloated feeling the next day if I go all out and then affects the next day's meals that I'm bothered about!

So now instead of 2 pizzas I have one :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Legs*

Leg Extension max set Stack plus 20kg x 13

Leg Press max set 410kg x 12

Forward Facing Hack Squat max set 100kg x 12 - really good at isolating the quads, I get alot of knee bother with traditional hacks but these work a treat!!

Muscle round on Hammer V Squat

Tri Set for Hamstrings of:

Seated Leg Curl

Lying Leg Curl

High and Wide Leg Press

Abs

Incline Bench Leg Raises

Cable Crunches

Brutal session, quads were shaking like fcuk during muscle round lol.

Legs covered in veins!! Must be the cereal last night 

Off work this week, so time for post legs lie down me thinks!!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Am trying to work out what this hack squat machine looks like.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In!! You beast


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Am trying to work out what this hack squat machine looks like.


Regular hack squat mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> In!! You beast


Nice to see you in here mate 

Time to become a beast now I'm bulking


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Regular hack squat mate


Haha. What a dork I am. I thought it was the hack squat that was forward facing.

Nearly suffocated myself last time I did that!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Haha. What a dork I am. I thought it was the hack squat that was forward facing.
> 
> Nearly suffocated myself last time I did that!


Yeah head position is abit of a b4stard lol but nothing gets my quads burning like it mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Morning Mofo's!!!

Last session of cardio done for the week!! 

Rest day today, taking missus for first session at gym today!

She's massively getting into it and supports me big time which helps lol

Can't wait for cheat meal tomorrow got some baaaaaad cravings :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Morning Mofo's!!!
> 
> Last session of cardio done for the week!!
> 
> ...


Enjoy the cheat


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Enjoy the cheat


Will do buddy, will post a pic tag you in see if my pizza eating is up to yours


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Will do buddy, will post a pic tag you in see if my pizza eating is up to yours


Mate I was craving pizza so bad last night! Refrained myself from doing it lol

May have some tonight though


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Mate I was craving pizza so bad last night! Refrained myself from doing it lol
> 
> May have some tonight though


Snap lol ive been off work too so more time to think about it lol.

Pretty busy today so should be fine dealing with it haha.

Then plan is watch both hobbits with the missus tomorrow with big ole stuffed crust meat feast


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Lmao all this pizza talk! Its allll about ice cream and cookies!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Lmao all this pizza talk! Its allll about ice cream and cookies!


Yeahhhhh after pizza 

Can't wait until food is upped, my cravings gone down big time once I'm on 250g+ of carbs!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ahh yes i beleive my carbs are upped this weekend . Absoloutely buzzing!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Ahh yes i beleive my carbs are upped this weekend . Absoloutely buzzing!


Same mate, time to get growing


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Whats all this talk of training before the show next sat?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Whats all this talk of training before the show next sat?


Ahh I didn't mean before the show!

I just meant in near future lol.

Thought it would be good to get a big training session some time with ukm boys


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Ahh I didn't mean before the show!
> 
> I just meant in near future lol.
> 
> Thought it would be good to get a big training session some time with ukm boys


Ahh i think @sxbarnes got the wrong end of the stick. Yeh it wuld be good . Lots people struggle to fit it all together. Me n few mates looking into doing some trips to some well known gyms then go grab decent meal after . Make a day of it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Ahh i think @sxbarnes got the wrong end of the stick. Yeh it wuld be good . Lots people struggle to fit it all together. Me n few mates looking into doing some trips to some well known gyms then go grab decent meal after . Make a day of it


All over this mate if can get a few ppl together! Would love to go ripped gym in Harlow I think? Looks mint!!! Gym jp trains at!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> All over this mate if can get a few ppl together! Would love to go ripped gym in Harlow I think? Looks mint!!! Gym jp trains at!


Yeh, Im up for it!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Ahh i think @sxbarnes got the wrong end of the stick.


Whats new? Haha


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> Whats new? Haha


Its ok its age . @Goodfella thats a cracking idea. I think @1manarmy is also up for this . Thats 4 of us already!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Its ok its age . @Goodfella thats a cracking idea. I think @1manarmy is also up for this . Thats 4 of us already!


Booooom let's get this sorted  . Anyone else fancy it. Get commenting lol.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just throwing it out there i can only do every other weekend . I have my daughter every other and have her this week .next weekend in leeds so free every other as of the 4th oct lol. Busy man me


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Just throwing it out there i can only do every other weekend . I have my daughter every other and have her this week .next weekend in leeds so free every other as of the 4th oct lol. Busy man me


That's fine mate. Will sort it best as poss so all can make it!!!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Its ok its age . @Goodfella thats a cracking idea. I think @1manarmy is also up for this . Thats 4 of us already!


Yeah il come man I'm game for training any where any time!


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

1manarmy said:


> Yeah il come man I'm game for training any where any time!


You guys going for a session up in Harlow? That's only 15 mins from me! Can I come lol?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bensif said:


> You guys going for a session up in Harlow? That's only 15 mins from me! Can I come lol?


If we can get a date everyone game for definitely matey


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

... and my gym has just put this on their fb...

So how about this:-

We hire a mini-bus and once a month on a Saturday afternoon, and take a group of Rhino's members to try out other gyms around the country.

Places such as IronWorks Gym in Birmingham, MuscleWorks Gym in London , Temple Gym in Birmingham or any other that people fancy, doesn't have to be hardcore gyms , can be places like The Warehouse Gym in Leicester with a mix of bodybuilding and functional training.

Always wanted a sessionin the Temple Gym:thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> ... and my gym has just put this on their fb...
> 
> So how about this:-
> 
> ...


Same here mate, muscle works, temple gym and ripped gym would be my choices!!

This would be quality. Let's think of dates??


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Oct 4,5,19. Nov 1,2.

Plenty of midweek dates. Of course!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

The mrs has given me the nod for basically ne weekend.

Dude can i ask what catergory ur aiming to compete in. I skimmed opening post and didnt spot it .


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> If we can get a date everyone game for definitely matey


Well I'm always free and got a load of holiday to take.

Should all come Check out neale cranwells krunch gym in waltham abbey as well as Eddie abbou's gym in Hemel.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> The mrs has given me the nod for basically ne weekend.
> 
> Dude can i ask what catergory ur aiming to compete in. I skimmed opening post and didnt spot it .


Either classics or first timers mate!

Not sure ATM swaying towards first timers as only get one chance like!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking good mate subbed to this!

Can I ask what you mean by muscle round during your sessions?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bensif said:


> Well I'm always free and got a load of holiday to take.
> 
> Should all come Check out neale cranwells krunch gym in waltham abbey as well as Eddie abbou's gym in Hemel.


Ukm gym tours of the country  .

I'm happy for whatever everyone can make. Weekends would be best I'd guess!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Looking good mate subbed to this!
> 
> Can I ask what you mean by muscle round during your sessions?


Cheers buddy. Always read your logs. Great progression from yourself too!!

Muscle round is where you pick a weight you can just do for 15 hard reps. Then do 6 sets of 4 reps of that weight with 5 seconds rest inbetween.

Try on squats or Deads you'll be blowing out your **** lol. Or great finisher to pump loads of blood into the muscle!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Oct 4,5,19. Nov 1,2.
> 
> Plenty of midweek dates. Of course!


I've got lots of holiday to use and make any of them dates mate


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Either classics or first timers mate!
> 
> Not sure ATM swaying towards first timers as only get one chance like!


Nice one . First timers is brill as levwl playing field . With stage expererience. Well it shuld be . Dude that beat me had done 3 local shows so knew the score .. ( not bitter atall) hahaha...

Make sure u plan on wether or not ude take the invite. If ur lucky enough to get one.. I didnt plan for the finals . Then got invite. Its best option for my current situation to sit it out .. But if i had of gone in qith the intention of getting to the finals ide of planned for it. First timers only happens once. If u get the chance to plan ahaead and allow for finals then get invite. Ide say use it for thw experience.

Ps my typing sucks ass on iphone!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Nice one . First timers is brill as levwl playing field . With stage expererience. Well it shuld be . Dude that beat me had done 3 local shows so knew the score .. ( not bitter atall) hahaha...
> 
> Make sure u plan on wether or not ude take the invite. If ur lucky enough to get one.. I didnt plan for the finals . Then got invite. Its best option for my current situation to sit it out .. But if i had of gone in qith the intention of getting to the finals ide of planned for it. First timers only happens once. If u get the chance to plan ahaead and allow for finals then get invite. Ide say use it for thw experience.
> 
> Ps my typing sucks ass on iphone!


Thanks for very much for that mate! Real good advice  .

If I was lucky enough to get a invite I'd definitely do it and will plan for a later show in the year anyway be that finals if I get a invite or another show if not. Like you said can only do it once and would be fantastic experience!

Again appreciate that matey can't wait till may now


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks for very much for that mate! Real good advice  .
> 
> If I was lucky enough to get a invite I'd definitely do it and will plan for a later show in the year anyway be that finals if I get a invite or another show if not. Like you said can only do it once and would be fantastic experience!
> 
> Again appreciate that matey can't wait till may now


Nice time of yr to do it too. Time on ur side . I think i will sway to either one of the first or last shows in 2016. Probably first. And if any clear weak points got time on my side to change things for finals . Pahaha if i ever get an invite again! massive leap from first timers! probs just be a case of bring better package than before. nefin else a bonus..Mine was poor planning and impatience this yr... Your already 2 steps ahead buddy. I wuld advise mock tan up haha as i had a nightmare !


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Nice time of yr to do it too. Time on ur side . I think i will sway to either one of the first or last shows in 2016. Probably first. And if any clear weak points got time on my side to change things for finals . Pahaha if i ever get an invite again! massive leap from first timers! probs just be a case of bring better package than before. nefin else a bonus..Mine was poor planning and impatience this yr... Your already 2 steps ahead buddy. I wuld advise mock tan up haha as i had a nightmare !


As long as your getting better each time matey that's all you can do!

Judges give any feedback on weak points? Plenty of time like you said to improve although looking pretty compete at the moment buddy!!

I saw ukbff do on the day spray tans was swaying towards that if you think would be a good idea??


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> As long as your getting better each time matey that's all you can do!
> 
> Judges give any feedback on weak points? Plenty of time like you said to improve although looking pretty compete at the moment buddy!!
> 
> I saw ukbff do on the day spray tans was swaying towards that if you think would be a good idea??


Ide imagine there spot on. Im just a faffer and disnt want to faf around on the day. With beginnera being one of the first on. But im sure they do it in order so ur done in time for ur catergory. . My arms wernt very balanced against the rest of me along with tan issues. And general stage presence. I was the biggest of the top 3 and up there condition wise. Just few things to dial in... Whoch is why i wanted to originally do finals and use that (2nd chance ) nail posing and tan and get a lil tighter. But my head wasnt fully in it along with wallet . I missed spending decent time with my lil kids n mrs aswell tbh . If i did an early show in yr it wuldnt have been half as bad as spaced out .. Live n learn. The amount u learn on the day will make u 10 x better second time round tho dude. And ill garuntee you will love it .

Just like to add i am humble lol the dude who beat me posed his heart out and was a class act. That wins shows ontop of condition


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Ide imagine there spot on. Im just a faffer and disnt want to faf around on the day. With beginnera being one of the first on. But im sure they do it in order so ur done in time for ur catergory. . My arms wernt very balanced against the rest of me along with tan issues. And general stage presence. I was the biggest of the top 3 and up there condition wise. Just few things to dial in... Whoch is why i wanted to originally do finals and use that (2nd chance ) nail posing and tan and get a lil tighter. But my head wasnt fully in it along with wallet . I missed spending decent time with my lil kids n mrs aswell tbh . If i did an early show in yr it wuldnt have been half as bad as spaced out .. Live n learn. The amount u learn on the day will make u 10 x better second time round tho dude. And ill garuntee you will love it .
> 
> Just like to add i am humble lol the dude who beat me posed his heart out and was a class act. That wins shows ontop of condition


Did the right think with regards to finals mate. Don't want it rushed and head got to be in it like you said.

Again thanks for the advice matey.

Let's cement some dates for this training session!!!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Just had time to read the journal mate! You'd do well in classics if you can make the weight. Great shape to you! As for your cycle I like the less is more approach. I tried that first prep and it worked perfectly! I didn't have any where near as much mass as I wanted to but I managed to keep what i did have and cut fat through diet/cardio. Shall try stims for next prep to burn fat! Good work man


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

1manarmy said:



> Just had time to read the journal mate! You'd do well in classics if you can make the weight. Great shape to you! As for your cycle I like the less is more approach. I tried that first prep and it worked perfectly! I didn't have any where near as much mass as I wanted to but I managed to keep what i did have and cut fat through diet/cardio. Shall try stims for next prep to burn fat! Good work man


Thanks very much for popping in mate 

Thanks for props on shape  something I intend to keep whilst adding size, dont want waist going out of control ruining v taper!

Think I'm going to do first timers though, with it being my first prep I dont want to have to worry about weight restrictions and I can see truly what I weigh on stage and then go from there!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Buttery eggs this morning without the extra fat!









Tastes fcuking unreal  sooooo good!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Afternoon Folks!!!

Not sure if I've mentioned but I alternate training calves and abs at end of each session!!

*Heavy Back/Pump Chest & Calves*

Underhand Pulldowns max set 91kg

Bent Over Row max set 120kg

Cable Row max set 105kg

Muscle Round on Rack Deadlifts at 140kg

Tri Set for Chest consisting of:

Pec Deck

Flat Bench

Flat Fly.

Pumped to high heaven after that tri set!!! 



Calves

4 sets of Standing Calves Raises

4 sets of Seated Calves Raises

Great session! Never done underhand pulldowns before and they felt amazing. Kept form really strict and drove my elbows as far down as possible and the pump in my lower lats was insane!!! Never felt that before 

Loving the contrast in training at the moment, with one session heavy aiming to beat my log book and the next all about pump and squeeze.

Never trained this frequently either (3 days on 1 off) thought recovery would be shot but sound nutrition along with my intra shake seems to sorting me right out!! Bodes well for cycle starting monday!!

Cheat tonight, missus bought both hobbits on DVD and wants to watch both. Result 

Also bought new iPhone 6 Plus coming next friday.... Looking at comparison pics to my current 4s I might as well have got a iPad lol its hyooooooge!

Have a great day guys


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Shoulders, Arms & Abs*

Standing DB Laterals max set 20kg

Rear Pec Deck max set 91kg

Rope Front Raises max set 50kg

Seated DB Press max set 30kg

Giant set for arms consisting of:

Lying Down Cable Curls

Standing EZ Extensions

Barbell Curls

Cable Pushdowns

Lying Leg Raises and Crunches for Abs.

Top workout again, arms looked great after the last giant set, properly pumped and round.....probably last nights cheat meal :lol:

@R0BLET failed no pizza pic nor did pizza come out of my ears haha, oh and no where near 24 slices, fcuk me how can you do that lol

Few lads today commenting when I'm competing which was nice, all saying have shape for it etc, nice to know I'm still lean as they thought I was doing leeds next weekend haha good motivation to push on for size now  !!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> *Shoulders, Arms & Abs*
> 
> Standing DB Laterals max set 20kg
> 
> ...


PMSL I was hungry 

Appetite is shít this weekend though ! 

Looking great in latest picture mate, not jealous at all


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL I was hungry
> 
> Appetite is shít this weekend though !
> 
> Looking great in latest picture mate, not jealous at all


Eyes always bigger than my stomach in my case lol didnt help missus got a veg pizza and had loads leftover! No motivation to eat that haha!

Thanks buddy  always pumped pics so look my best.. If I took one now I'd look w4nk haha

Just remembered cycle starts tomorrow  !!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Eyes always bigger than my stomach in my case lol didnt help missus got a veg pizza and had loads leftover! No motivation to eat that haha!
> 
> Thanks buddy  always pumped pics so look my best.. If I took one now I'd look w4nk haha
> 
> Just remembered cycle starts tomorrow  !!!


Haha! Fùck that, nothing appealing about a veg pizza.

I'm sure you don't!

Oooh, what we got then?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Haha! Fùck that, nothing appealing about a veg pizza.
> 
> I'm sure you don't!
> 
> Oooh, what we got then?


Pretty boring tbh lol, 750mg of Norma Test E, NPP/Oxys to added to some point aswell but this will be based gains/plateaus so plan is to milk just Test as long as possible!

Love Norma's  just take the p1ss to draw up lol always have to heat it up! Like lava lamps!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Pretty boring tbh lol, 750mg of Norma Test E, NPP/Oxys to added to some point aswell but this will be based gains/plateaus so plan is to milk just Test as long as possible!
> 
> Love Norma's  just take the p1ss to draw up lol always have to heat it up! Like lava lamps!!!


Nothing wrong with that mate, test is best and all that.

Lol never used them tbh had some nebido before, 4ml amp. Was like drawing honey


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nothing wrong with that mate, test is best and all that.
> 
> Lol never used them tbh had some nebido before, 4ml amp. Was like drawing honey


I love test tbh mate, always make best gains with it aswell.

Looking forward to NPP though, used it once at 300mg not expecting much and it blew me away, great strength/vascularity and no water retention!

You made your mind up on your cycle yet :lol: ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> I love test tbh mate, always make best gains with it aswell.
> 
> Looking forward to NPP though, used it once at 300mg not expecting much and it blew me away, great strength/vascularity and no water retention!
> 
> You made your mind up on your cycle yet :lol: ?


Have I fùck lol

It's either;

Test & deca

Test & mast

Test, tren & mast

Or high test and EQ



Got some NPP and tren ace in if I fancy a different kicker, most likely got 6 weeks with an oral


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Have I fùck lol
> 
> It's either;
> 
> ...


Old school test and deca sounds tasty mate!

But tren on a bulk sounds awesome only used it for a few weeks on cut. Imagine bulking it'd unreal!!

But then I've always wanted to try high test by itself like gram plus.

I don't know :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Old school test and deca sounds tasty mate!
> 
> But tren on a bulk sounds awesome only used it for a few weeks on cut. Imagine bulking it'd unreal!!
> 
> ...


I've never tried deca lol

Tren on a bulk I get so far and then weight stops lol but you recomp well on it 

Most I've done is 1.2g, was my best cycle tbh with 900mg mast


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I've never tried deca lol
> 
> Tren on a bulk I get so far and then weight stops lol but you recomp well on it
> 
> Most I've done is 1.2g, was my best cycle tbh with 900mg mast


Test/tren/deca maybe??? Harsh cycle haha.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Test/tren/deca maybe??? Harsh cycle haha.


Did 2 weeks on test p, NPP and tren a lol. Had just come off another so thought I best stop 

Then did pct


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Did 2 weeks on test p, NPP and tren a lol. Had just come off another so thought I best stop
> 
> Then did pct


Tiered cycle maybe. Test whole way through and add different compound every 4 weeks??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Tiered cycle maybe. Test whole way through and add different compound every 4 weeks??


Yeah that's kinda what I originally planned lol start NPP finish tren a.

Too much choice !!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah that's kinda what I originally planned lol start NPP finish tren a.
> 
> Too much choice !!


That's why I'm glad it gets chose for me lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> That's why I'm glad it gets chose for me lol.


Who's your coach?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Who's your coach?


 @hilly mate. Think that's his username. Posts mainly on TM!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> @hilly mate. Think that's his username. Posts mainly on TM!


Will do well with him mate, know his stuff from reading his posts.

Like the look of the training split he has you on.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Will do well with him mate, know his stuff from reading his posts.
> 
> Like the look of the training split he has you on.


Very knowledgeable mate. Always willing to listen to me too! Massive asset and reckon he'll put me in good stead for show


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> @hilly mate. Think that's his username. Posts mainly on TM!


Yeah i know of him mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah i know of him mate


Couldnt recommend him enough mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Hamstrings/Pump Quads & Calves*

Squats max set up to 140kg ASS TO GRASS 

Lying Leg Curls max set up to 70kg

Seated Leg Curls max set up to 70kg

Romanian Deadlits max set up tp 100kg

Tri Set for Quads

Leg Extensions, Leg Press & V Squat minimum 20 reps burns like a MOFO lol

Bodyweight increase at weekend forgot to mention and getting stronger so all things going well!!

All heavy workouts logged and yet to have a session where I haven't upped weight and/or beat reps 

Missus started training now as well and is getting into it which helps lol she can start making my shakes haha!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bet that tri set for quads is disgusting, how many times do you run through that?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Bet that tri set for quads is disgusting, how many times do you run through that?


Feels horrendous lol burns like nothing else!!

All reps 3 sec negative and hold at contraction/top for 2 sec squeeze!

3 rounds mate, like cardio dripping in sweat!!

Only problem gym needs to be empty or no one training legs! Thankfully the latter applies in my gym :lol:

How's your training going pal? Goals?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Feels horrendous lol burns like nothing else!!
> 
> All reps 3 sec negative and hold at contraction/top for 2 sec squeeze!
> 
> ...


Ah mate fcuk that for 3 rounds lol crazy! Gotta grow after that though!

Yeah trainings going good mate, really just loving being in the gym lately lol today's a rest day, they should call it a restless day lol itching to get back in!

Goals are just to keep growing and training smartly to avoid injury, only thing lacking is appetite, some days it's crazy but other days like today I've eaten fcuk all, weird.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> @hilly mate. Think that's his username. Posts mainly on TM!


Hilly is good.Mate Think he looks.after jps diet etc


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Ah mate fcuk that for 3 rounds lol crazy! Gotta grow after that though!
> 
> Yeah trainings going good mate, really just loving being in the gym lately lol today's a rest day, they should call it a restless day lol itching to get back in!
> 
> Goals are just to keep growing and training smartly to avoid injury, only thing lacking is appetite, some days it's crazy but other days like today I've eaten fcuk all, weird.


Yes mate. Back and legs can never be too big want them to be real strengths for me when I compete!

I'm the same mate. Never trained this frequently. 3 on one off. Feels horrible to have a day off like you say lol.

I'm constantly hungry too haha. Diet still low on kcals but slowly growing and staying lean  . Cycle started today aswell should help haha.

Every think of competing?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

bail said:


> Hilly is good.Mate Think he looks.after jps diet etc


Yeah mate I'm really impressed with him!

Yeah I heard that, if he can sort jp he can sort me haha!

Prep going good??


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Yeah mate I'm really impressed with him!
> 
> Yeah I heard that, if he can sort jp he can sort me haha!
> 
> Prep going good??


Haha think he can sort anyone out, prep is going great bad Alan is on point with it atm

Just hungry lol very hungry


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

bail said:


> Haha think he can sort anyone out, prep is going great bad Alan is on point with it atm
> 
> Just hungry lol very hungry


Reverse dieting essentially here mate so I hear you on hunger lol!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ill join in on the hunger . But 5 pbs in 4 sessions! I ent complaining hahaha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Ill join in on the hunger . But 5 pbs in 4 sessions! I ent complaining hahaha


Haha good man can't beat that! Been smashing the log book myself


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Couldnt recommend him enough mate


Talking with someone else at the moment lol

I want to make the most of next cycle


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Talking with someone else at the moment lol
> 
> I want to make the most of next cycle


Who lol?

S'all them cycle gainzzzzzzzz


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Who lol?
> 
> S'all them cycle gainzzzzzzzz


Phil Heath 

9g Test

5g Tren

Then taper up :lol:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Talking with someone else at the moment lol
> 
> I want to make the most of next cycle


Name....??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Name....??


Johnny Bravo :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Phil Heath
> 
> 9g Test
> 
> ...


Sounds more like Bostin Lloyd lol.

Taking all that intravenously I presume


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Sounds more like Bostin Lloyd lol.
> 
> Taking all that intravenously I presume


Suppository


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Suppository


Even better :lol:

In all seriousness good luck with whoever your working with buddy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Got to love harvester!

Makes it a piece of p1ss to stick to your diet  .

Rest day today. Feels horrible want to train! Quads in bits after yesterday's tri set and struggling to pick things up hammys are that tight lol.

Cardio all done this A.M as per usual.

Booked holiday with missus today for her birthday which is the end of next May! Just after my show too should be good


----------



## Big_Ant (Aug 3, 2011)

Subbed mate. How you going on? Didn't know you was here too


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Big_Ant said:


> Subbed mate. How you going on? Didn't know you was here too


Going good big man! Didn't know you were here lol! Got a journal??


----------



## Big_Ant (Aug 3, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Going good big man! Didn't know you were here lol! Got a journal??


Yeh ive been on here a while mate dont post often though just read , suppose i should stop bieng post shy and get one started. Looking forward to Saturday buddy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Big_Ant said:


> Yeh ive been on here a while mate dont post often though just read , suppose i should stop bieng post shy and get one started. Looking forward to Saturday buddy


Yes mate. Should be good. Quite few on here competing too!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Chest/Pump Back*

Flat Machine Press max set up to Stack plus 25kg

Incline DB Press max set up 45kg

Decline Bench max set up to 80kg

Muscle Round on Pec Deck with back at 45 degrees at 49kg

Giant set for Back consisting of :

Rope Pulldown

T Bar Rows

Cable Rows

Box Shrugs

4 sets of Hanging Leg Raises & 4 sets of Machine Crunches

Solid workout, all exercises reps and/or weights up, bodyweight slowly increasing and still nice and lean so cannot complain 

Buzzing to go watch the Leeds show at the weekend, going to give me massive motivation going towards my show, although May is a age away haha.

"Clean" treat meal tonight, high carb, high protein, lowish fat expect pics later


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks good mate. Gotta try this muscle round one day


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Looks good mate. Gotta try this muscle round one day


They are awesome mate great finisher!

Can't fault the program tbh, used to logging only one working set per exercise but doing several now, that plus giant set training has made this style of training brutal!

Always dripping in sweat lol and pumps are like I've never had before!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> They are awesome mate great finisher!
> 
> Can't fault the program tbh, used to logging only one working set per exercise but doing several now, that plus giant set training has made this style of training brutal!
> 
> Always dripping in sweat lol and pumps are like I've never had before!!


Cool. I like the routine on paper, it makes sense. Will chat more Sat


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Cool. I like the routine on paper, it makes sense. Will chat more Sat


Nice one buddy!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

As promised mid week treat 

Steak, chicken and peppers cooked in fajita sauce then stuffed into gluten free pittas, had 3 :lol:

Then tub of Greek yoghurt with highlights lighter hot choc powder and toffee crisp cereal!

Fcuking amazing!!! Should get me growing  !


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Stuffed in ya mouth you mean! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> As promised mid week treat
> 
> Steak, chicken and peppers cooked in fajita sauce then stuffed into gluten free pittas, had 3 :lol:
> 
> ...


Fat cùnt


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Fat cùnt


Fcuking too right lol.

Lasted about 5 minutes aswell haha!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Stuffed in ya mouth you mean! :thumbup1:


Lol burnt my mouth. Fatty couldn't wait :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haven't read your journal before mate so just had a catch up. Very good read, you look to be doing really well!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Haven't read your journal before mate so just had a catch up. Very good read, you look to be doing really well!


Cheers buddy  . Glad it makes for good reading never really got a journal going lol.

Training/diet going bang on so good times 

How's yours going?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Mine going great thanks, as always way off where I want to be but getting there haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Mine going great thanks, as always way off where I want to be but getting there haha


Aren't we all mate! What's goal at the mo?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Aren't we all mate! What's goal at the mo?


Cuba in January so trying to drop as much fat as poss before that while still retaining decent size, then will go on a slow bulk after that.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Cuba in January so trying to drop as much fat as poss before that while still retaining decent size, then will go on a slow bulk after that.


Nice one mate. Will pop into your journal


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Arms/Pump Shoulders*

Preacher Curl Machine max set 55kg

Seated DB Curls max set 20kg

Muscle Round with Cable Curls with 50kg

V Bar Pushdowns max set Stack (95kg)

CGBP on Smith max set 100kg

Muscle Round with Overhead Rope Extensions

Giant set for Shoulders consisting of:

DB Rear Delt Swings

DB Seated Laterals

Seated Arnold Press

Seated Military Press

4 rounds, delts fried 

Gym closed early tonight so will attach calves onto tomorrows session!

Few PWO Pics

Lagging triceps really working on these!!





Also my apple cider vinegar came today having a tbsp x3 a day with meals.

Good link for those looking for more info : http://www.collective-evolution.com/2014/06/02/12-reasons-why-apple-cider-vinegar-will-revolutionize-your-health/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Biona-Organic-Vinegar-Unfiltered-Mother/dp/B009M3QHW6/ref=sr_1_2?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1411071627&sr=1-2&keywords=biona+apple+cider+vinegar 3 litres of the stuff for pretty cheap too!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good heavy session that mate.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Good heavy session that mate.


Thanks mate. Strength starting to creep up despite increased volume


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks mate. Strength starting to creep up despite increased volume


Yea deffo


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Morning UKM 

Legs early this morning then travelling up to Leeds for the UKBFF show today.

Will be first show I've been too so excited to see how it all goes down!

Good luck to all those from here competing today


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Morning UKM
> 
> Legs early this morning then travelling up to Leeds for the UKBFF show today.
> 
> ...


Plenty of time to rest those wheels today. Especially during physique.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Plenty of time to rest those wheels today. Especially during physique.


I'll be having a cheeky anabolic nap during physique :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Quads/Pump Hamstrings, Calves & Abs*

Leg Extensions (hold 2 count at top) max set Stack plus 30kg

Leg Press (feet low and slightly pointing outward focusing on sweep) max set 420kg

Forward Facing Hack Squats (5 second negatives with 1 count in hole) max set 110kg

Muscle Round on Hammer V Squat with 150kg

Tri set for Hamstrings, 3 rounds:

Seated Leg Curl

Lying Leg Curl

High and Wide Leg Press

Standing Calve Raises max set up 133kg

Seated Calve Raises max set up 50kg

4 sets of Incline Leg Raises, 4 sets of Cable Crunches.

Great workout, beat all weights/reps again! Calves responding very well to every other session frequency (not touched for 6 months prior so not surprising:lol: ) They are a weak point for me too so happy with that.

Bodyweight creeping up aswell! Look forward to what @hilly says about next few weeks 

Buzzing for Leeds today, going to give me loads of motivation going forwards and will be great to attend my first show!

Cheat tonight will hopefully be this: Thanks for recommendation @liam0810



Good job cardio is still 5 times a week haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Excellent numbers there lad. Yea, you'll get motivation today:thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Excellent numbers there lad. Yea, you'll get motivation today:thumbup1:


Cheers bud, legs and back are something I want to be strong points come May so smashing them!

Be good to see the standard at a packed show so close to the British expect to see some great physiques!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Back/Pump Chest & Calves*

Underhand Pulldowns max set 98kg

Bent Over Rows max set 120kg

Cable Rows max set 105kg

Muscle Round on Rack Deadlifts with 150kg

Tri set for Chest focus on Upper Pecs:

Pec Deck seat right down

Incline Press Machine

Incline BB Press

Edit: Calves was:

Standing Calve Raise for 10 reps, rest 10 secs, 20 reps, rest 20 secs, 30 reps, rest 30 secs, 40 reps and done, fried my calves!!

Hugeeeeeeee Pump today thanks to this last night!!



Thanks for the recommendation @liam0810 you looked fcuking awesome yesterday, thought you deserved top three!!

Great day yesterday at Leeds show, first show I've been to and I can tell this is for me.

Loved the atmosphere, the buzz, everything! Great meeting @sxbarnes and @sean 162 aswell, both top lads and can't wait the training session boys!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea think its gonna be a good crack! Did you see bad Alan on stage ?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea think its gonna be a good crack! Did you see bad Alan on stage ?


No had to leave prematurely, how did he look? Placing?

Thought Liam looked class in classics


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> No had to leave prematurely, how did he look? Placing?
> 
> Thought Liam looked class in classics


3rd no invite.He was robbed of second place deffo. Pics on his thread iirc or tmuscle. No.1 on legs,back, guns,Delts easy. But wasn't his day


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Back/Pump Chest & Calves*
> 
> Underhand Pulldowns max set 98kg
> 
> ...


Nice to meet u too buddy. Hopefully ill b bk on track by then . Bloody hope so.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> 3rd no invite.He was robbed of second place deffo. Pics on his thread iirc or tmuscle. No.1 on legs,back, guns,Delts easy. But wasn't his day


Just seen the pics on tm mate, delts and back stood out straight away looked top notch!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Nice to meet u too buddy. Hopefully ill b bk on track by then . Bloody hope so.


Hopefully not then I might be able to hang with you on DB press :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Hopefully not then I might be able to hang with you on DB press :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Hopefully not then I might be able to hang with you on DB press :lol:


 @sean 162 is just being modest again. We've no chance!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> @sean 162 is just being modest again. We've no chance!


I'll be happy if I hit 60's flat fresh! But yeah I ain't hanging with him lol.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> I'll be happy if I hit 60's flat fresh! But yeah I ain't hanging with him lol.


I'd be happy with 35s !


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> @sean 162 is just being modest again. We've no chance!


Ill be dwn to the measely 60s by then.

And ed on the 65s


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> I'll be happy if I hit 60's flat fresh! But yeah I ain't hanging with him lol.


Flat!!! Man up ! All about incline. Dread to think wat i db press flat :confused1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Ill be dwn to the measely 60s by then.
> 
> And ed on the 65s


Bet you do more? Haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea its all about the incline!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Flat!!! Man up ! All about incline. Dread to think wat i db press flat :confused1:


Flat for an ego trip :lol: see if you can get 75's????

Incline would be better tho lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Gta man up my wrists lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Gta man up my wrists lol


You use wraps?? Never used them myself!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Use to . Lost one never replaced it. Only had issues last week touch wood just dwn to feeling rough n fragile


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Use to . Lost one never replaced it. Only had issues last week touch wood just dwn to feeling rough n fragile


I've only ever had issues on smith!

Hopefully your fresh for then, otherwise MTFU :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Flat!!! Man up ! All about incline. Dread to think wat i db press flat :confused1:


8kg flat


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> 8kg flat


Tehe i think you arnt far off !


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Back/Pump Chest & Calves*
> 
> Underhand Pulldowns max set 98kg
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoyed that burger mate. i was going after my show but couldnt get in so had to settle for a bloody nandos!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Hope you enjoyed that burger mate. i was going after my show but couldnt get in so had to settle for a bloody nandos!


Was awesome pal, top notch little place that, quality milkshake too!

Full platter I presume  ?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Was awesome pal, top notch little place that, quality milkshake too!
> 
> Full platter I presume  ?


Actually half mate. I didnt fancy it at all! Made up with everything else though after it and yesterday


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Actually half mate. I didnt fancy it at all! Made up with everything else though after it and yesterday


Dominos in there?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Dominos in there?


Yes mate only a medium with some wings but my mrs had made a Mars bar cake and an Oreo cookie cake so they've both been smashed the last couple days as well!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Yes mate only a medium with some wings but my mrs had made a Mars bar cake and an Oreo cookie cake so they've both been smashed the last couple days as well!


Oreo Cake?!! Sounds fcuking amazing haha!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Yes mate only a medium with some wings but my mrs had made a Mars bar cake and an Oreo cookie cake so they've both been smashed the last couple days as well!


Wtf! :drool:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Something for younin my journal bud in the form of an update.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Something for younin my journal bud in the form of an update.


Bastard lol. Gona make my update look sh1t haha. Strong as tho mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Shoulders, Arms & Abs*

Standing DB Laterals max set 20kg

Reverse Pec Deck max set 91kg

Rope Front Raises max set 55kg

Seated DB Press max set 35kg

Giant set for arms consisting of:

Lying Cable Curls

Overhead Cable Extensions

Rope Hammers

Rope Pushdowns

4 rounds

4 sets of Seated Ab Machine, 4 sets of Hanging Leg Raises

Great workout, starting to feel very full whilst training, looking rounder each session lol

Got the most excruciating pump during the giant set lol arms looked huge for a change 

Happy with DB press weight considering pre exhaust on all 3 delt heads prior.. well I was happy then I read @sean 162 's log.... b4stard :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> *Shoulders, Arms & Abs*
> 
> Standing DB Laterals max set 20kg
> 
> ...


Crazy lateral strength if done similar to me.

Nice to hear your filling out . Going to be bringin a serious package to the stage next yr buddy. Excited to see it evolve !


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

What I tell ya! Good times ahead mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Crazy lateral strength if done similar to me.
> 
> Nice to hear your filling out . Going to be bringin a serious package to the stage next yr buddy. Excited to see it evolve !


My form is similar to Branch Warren........ Just messing lol im pretty dam strict with them tbh 

Thanks mate! Really hope I do, want to give this show everything I've got and look good up there!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> What I tell ya! Good times ahead mate


Cheers buddy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Morning mofos 

Having to go work early all week this week so that means cardio done at 5.30am! Bad times :lol:

Heavy hamstrings/pump quads tonight!!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Morning mofos
> 
> Having to go work early all week this week so that means cardio done at 5.30am! Bad times :lol:
> 
> Heavy hamstrings/pump quads tonight!!!!


Unlucky!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Unlucky!!


Proper cold and pitch black aswell lol.

Ah well keeps me from becoming a fat boy like I normally do


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Proper cold and pitch black aswell lol.
> 
> Ah well keeps me from becoming a fat boy like I normally do


Yeah it's proper dropped these last few days! Even put a jacket on for work today lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah it's proper dropped these last few days! Even put a jacket on for work today lol


Heatings on full blast here lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Heatings on full blast here lol.


Lol some mong here did that yesterday and come lunch time I was sweating loads 

Put my fan on lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

People at work were whinging yesterday it was cold, I was determined not to put a jacket on :laugh:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lol some mong here did that yesterday and come lunch time I was sweating loads
> 
> Put my fan on lol





Adz said:


> People at work were whinging yesterday it was cold, I was determined not to put a jacket on :laugh:


I'm clearly a pussy then :lol:

Heating on, green tea in hand


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> I'm clearly a pussy then :lol:
> 
> Heating on, green tea in hand


Yes, yes you are lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Hams/Pump Quads & Calves*

Squats max set 150kg

Seated Leg Curl max set 91kg

Romanian Deadlift max set 110kg

Lying Leg Curl max set 50kg

Had to do slightly different order due to gym being busy!

Tri set for Quads:

Leg Extensions

Leg Press

V Squat

3 rounds, quads on fire!!!!!!

Seated Calve Raise

10 reps, 10 secs rest, 20 reps, 20 secs rest, 30 reps, 30 secs rest, 40 reps. Calves like balloons :lol:

Just learnt today gona be a 16 week prep for show in May so essentially start of January prep beings :thumb: buzzing for it!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Hams/Pump Quads & Calves*
> 
> Squats max set 150kg
> 
> ...


Yeh think I can do a leg session with ya!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Yeh think I can do a leg session with ya!


Boom lets get it sorted mate 

Squats after squats haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Boom lets get it sorted mate
> 
> Squats after squats haha


Yea legs with @sean 162 is getting a bit of a drag. Like Hes getting too bloody good ffs


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Boom lets get it sorted mate
> 
> Squats after squats haha


Normally squits after squats


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea legs with @sean 162 is getting a bit of a drag. Like Hes getting too bloody good ffs


Try some giant sets with me mate... Will be blowing out your **** if your like me :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> In


Good to see you in here mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Try some giant sets with me mate... Will be blowing out your **** if your like me :lol:


Yea cool


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bit of veinage 

That's before tonight's treat meal :lol:

Pics of said meal coming


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Extra veinage always welcome


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Extra veinage always welcome


Extra carbs tonight very much welcome


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Bit of veinage
> 
> That's before tonight's treat meal :lol:
> 
> Pics of said meal coming


Head and shoulders in the background..... Dandruff problems? :lol:

Looking lovely and veiny mate!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Head and shoulders in the background..... Dandruff problems? :lol:
> 
> Looking lovely and veiny mate!!


Cnut :lol:

Gets my hair soft and silky mate haha.

Cheers buddy. Love abit of hose pipe action


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Cnut :lol:
> 
> Gets my hair soft and silky mate haha.
> 
> Cheers buddy. Love abit of hose pipe action


Haha. Mate I use it too 

More like a drain pipe you cùnt!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Haha. Mate I use it too
> 
> More like a drain pipe you cùnt!


Once the Oxys go in no doubt bp will go through the roof and it'll get bigger haha.

Looking forward to working with @liam0810 then bud?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hell yea, great vein there :rockon:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Once the Oxys go in no doubt bp will go through the roof and it'll get bigger haha.
> 
> Looking forward to working with @liam0810 then bud?


Defo mate, not jelly at all! 

Yeah I am mate, see what we can do


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Hell yea, great vein there :rockon:


Cheers buddy, love veinage haha.

Quads are covered for the first time this year  !!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers buddy, love veinage haha.
> 
> Quads are covered for the first time this year  !!


What bf do ya reckon you are? Gotta be 10% or lower???


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> What bf do ya reckon you are? Gotta be 10% or lower???


Now more like 10% mate!

I reckon when I was at my lowest BW this cut I was single digits, well... I'd like to think so haha.

Body fat being kept in check now but growing is the aim so if I get a tad fluffy so be it, bigger picture is stage in May


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Defo mate, not jelly at all!
> 
> Yeah I am mate, see what we can do


So you should be Robert! It's gonna be good! You'll be Zumba queen champ by January mark my words!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> So you should be Robert! It's gonna be good! You'll be Zumba queen champ by January mark my words!


Sounds perfect mate!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Fcuking beautiful .


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Chest/Pump Back*

Flat Machine Press max set Stack plus 30kg

Incline DB Press max set 45kg

Decline Bench max set 80kg (chest about to blow!!)

Muscle Round on Pec Deck at 56kg

Giant set for Back 4 rounds:

Straight Arm Pulldowns

Hammer Grip Pull Ups

Wide Grip Pulldowns

Wide Grip Machine Row

4 sets Hanging Leg Raises, 4 sets Rope Crunches

Never felt so pumped and full in my entire life lol

Group of lads at gym who compete came over and asked when was show, always nice to hear


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great workout mate.

Ive never done rope crunches, worth a go yea?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Great workout mate.
> 
> Ive never done rope crunches, worth a go yea?


Definitley mate, hold at bottom and squeeze abs. Works a treat 

Thanks buddy


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Chest/Pump Back*
> 
> Flat Machine Press max set Stack plus 30kg
> 
> ...


Haha. Great stuff! Looking the part mate!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Haha. Great stuff! Looking the part mate!


Yeah when pumped..... Lost it now feel small again  haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Arms/Pump Delts & Calves*

Preacher Curl Machine max set 65kg

Alternate Seated DB Curl max set 20kg

Muscle Round on Cable Curls with 55kg

V Bar pushdowns max set Stack (95kg) plus 10kg

CGBP on Smith max set 100kg (not including bar weight)

Muscle Round on Overhead Rope Extensions with 50kg

Giant set for Delts 4 rounds:

Standing Laterals

Bent Over Laterals

Cable Front Raises

Hammer Press

4 sets Standing Calve Raises, 4 sets Seated Calve Raises

Pumped to high heavens yet again lol

Trained with a mate of mine, used to be my training partner but lives away now.... Def pushed me!

Post workout pump pic:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

As said, really like the theory behind your sessions there. All makes good sense:beer:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> As said, really like the theory behind your sessions there. All makes good sense:beer:


Wish I could take credit :lol:

Workouts are top mate, very hard but same time fun


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Wish I could take credit :lol:
> 
> Workouts are top mate, very hard but same time fun


That's what I like mate. Even got a non boring arm routine now. Wtf?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking good mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> That's what I like mate. Even got a non boring arm routine now. Wtf?


Muscle rounds not boring but proper painful :lol:

Arms can't touch ears by end!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Looking good mate :thumbup1:


Cheers buddy


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking good mate, keep up the good work!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Looking good mate, keep up the good work!


Thanks mate. Diet and training going awesome at the mo


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks mate. Diet and training going awesome at the mo


Nice one! Keep smashing it! Same for me, took almost 6months to sort my shoulder out to be able to train 100% almost gave up but knuckled Down and got in with . Now its like it never happened!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Nice one! Keep smashing it! Same for me, took almost 6months to sort my shoulder out to be able to train 100% almost gave up but knuckled Down and got in with . Now its like it never happened!


Looking huge on recent pic mate too :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Looking huge on recent pic mate too :thumb:


Cheers bro, getting there one step at a time


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bit of a pre workout ritual of mine is to watch a favourite bodybuilder of mine train the bodypart I'm about too!

Today no different 

What I like about Evan & Jose is they both train with great intensity but don't sacrifice form!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

My pre workout motivation is Normally dorians original blood and guts workout video for me :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Normally dorians original blood and guts workout video for me :thumb:


If in doubt I always go to blood and guts!!! Can't beat it


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Started watching a few of the animal vids on YouTube, evans a beast!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Started watching a few of the animal vids on YouTube, evans a beast!


He is mate!

Thinking mans bodybuilder too, very health conscious. I'm constantly copying things he does lol.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Bit of a pre workout ritual of mine is to watch a favourite bodybuilder of mine train the bodypart I'm about too!
> 
> Today no different
> 
> What I like about Evan & Jose is they both train with great intensity but don't sacrifice form!


Nice one. Will have a watch when I get a mo


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Nice one. Will have a watch when I get a mo


Top workout and commentary mate!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Quads/Pump Hamstrings & Abs*

Leg Extensions max set Stack plus 35kg

Leg Press max set 440kg

Forward Facing Hack Squat (done with 5 sec negatives, 3/4 ROM and isometric hold at top) max set 120kg

Muscle Round on Hammer V Squat with 150kg

Tri Set for Hamstrings, 3 rounds of:

Sumo Deadlifts

Lying Leg Curl

Seated Leg Curl

4 sets Crunch Machine, 4 sets Hanging Leg Raises

Legs completely spent!!!

Crawled up the stairs when I got home lol

Hamstrings were burning like mad during the tri set, high rep deads are brutal for this!!!

Started tensing quads at top of Forward Facing Hacks.... Makes it a sh1t load harder and mind muscle connection is increased no end!!

Lost 2lbs this week :lol: so orders are cardio dropped from 5 sessions to 3 sessions and PWO carbs upped!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yay more carbs. 5 sec negs on hacks Wtf?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Yay more carbs. 5 sec negs on hacks Wtf?


Legs are numb now mate :lol:

2 second pause at bottom too!

By far most pain from tensing quads at top and keeping 3/4 ROM. Never tried it but fcuk me pump was brutal 

100g cream of rice now. Tasty pwo treat


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Legs are numb now mate :lol:
> 
> 2 second pause at bottom too!
> 
> ...


Love cream of rice/rice flour. 100g for pre wo/breakfast in the morning 

What way do you cook/prepare you cream of rice mate??


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Love cream of rice/rice flour. 100g for pre wo/breakfast in the morning
> 
> What way do you cook/prepare you cream of rice mate??


Use the @GoNutrition cream of rice mate.

Mix it up with water in a shaker then into a bowl. Minute in microwave stir and repeat  .

How do you do yours? Where do you get it from?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Use the @GoNutrition cream of rice mate.
> 
> Mix it up with water in a shaker then into a bowl. Minute in microwave stir and repeat  .
> 
> How do you do yours? Where do you get it from?


Ah I see....i use this stuff, cheap as dirt lol

http://www.dovesfarm.co.uk/flour-and-ingredients/rice-flour-x-1kg/

Usually add whey, bit of splenda, water then microwave or just boiling water and stir


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Legs are numb now mate :lol:
> 
> 2 second pause at bottom too!
> 
> ...


Yea I gotta get more brutal again. Love this sort of stuff!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea I gotta get more brutal again. Love this sort of stuff!


Too right mate 

In the words of Leroy Davis "LETS GET NASTY".

Plenty of brutal training next week buddy !!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I tried those rope ab crunches on Friday, could feel it when I got home!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> I tried those rope ab crunches on Friday, could feel it when I got home!


Hard arent they....... Can shift some weight on them aswell!

Just got to remember to keep hands behind head/by ears tho or start pulling with arms!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Back/Pump Chest & Calves*

Underhand Pulldowns (driving with elbows) max set 105kg

Bent Over Barbell Rows max set 120kg

Close Grip Cable Rows (possibly favourite back exercise) max set 112kg

Muscle Round on Rack Deadlifts with 160kg - p1ssed this 180kg at least next week!

Tri set for Chest, 3 rounds of:

Flat DB Flys (5 second negatives, 2 second hold at bottom, 2 second squeeze at top)

Incline Machine Press (as above with suicide grip)

Flat Bench

Chest looked better than ever tonight after that, veins running through, and popping nicely when I hit a side chest 

During Back noticed my strength is really going through the roof!! Smashing the log book... not by 1 rep or 5kg but BIG jumps and form hasnt changed so strength is rocketing!

Should be a great weeks training and got meet up with @sean 162 and @sxbarnes at weekend for session should be good to train with some like minded people... normally train by myself!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice one mate. Gonna nick this for my back methinks


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Nice one mate. Gonna nick this for my back methinks


Nice one mate!!

I always slightly exaggerate the stretch too and do a big squeeze at the top...... ruins the back!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

20 mins HIIT cardio all done  .

Heavy delts and pump arms tonight!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> 20 mins HIIT cardio all done  .
> 
> Heavy delts and pump arms tonight!!!


Dont get many on here doing HIIT cardio. Haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Dont get many on here doing HIIT cardio. Haha


I wouldn't if I didn't get paid to do it haha.

I take spin for 30 mins Tuesday and Wednesday. 5 mins steady either side of 20 mins of sprints!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> I wouldn't if I didn't get paid to do it haha.
> 
> I take spin for 30 mins Tuesday and Wednesday. 5 mins steady either side of 20 mins of sprints!


One min on, one min off me. 20mins, so only 10mins doing anything. Been a tad tricky since I racked up the carbs!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> One min on, one min off me. 20mins, so only 10mins doing anything. Been a tad tricky since I racked up the carbs!


I mix it up to keep it interesting for members.

10 seconds standing steady, 10 seconds seated sprinting. Pyramid that up in 5 second sets to 30 seconds then work back down for example.

I'm blowing by the end  . Glad it's only twice a week.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds hard work but I bet it feels great after


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Sounds hard work but I bet it feels great after


It does mate  . Hit cardio more beneficial compared to steady state IMO. Anaerobic activity more similar to weight training. I know John meadows and Ben pakulski favour hit as its more specific to bodybuilders. Both said steady state for them flattens their legs too!

Appetite through the roof after lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

You a PT mate? Didn't realise lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You a PT mate? Didn't realise lol


Was haha.

Senior admin for a hr company atm but used to be full time pt.

Old instructor offered me these classes and they fit in fine with work, give me some cardio and pay well. So win win


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> I wouldn't if I didn't get paid to do it haha.
> 
> I take spin for 30 mins Tuesday and Wednesday. 5 mins steady either side of 20 mins of sprints!


U get paid to do cardio! Wtf? I want in!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> U get paid to do cardio! Wtf? I want in!


All the hamsters I know are minted!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> U get paid to do cardio! Wtf? I want in!


Haha I know  . Goooood times. Makes me want to it lol.

A lot more enjoyable than power walking too lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> All the hamsters I know are minted!


Hamsters?????


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Hamsters?????


The ones in the wheel doing cardio all day. Sod that for a life!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> You a PT mate? Didn't realise lol


PROPER TIT? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> PROPER TIT? :lol:


Thought that was obvious


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Thought that was obvious


Cnut :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Time for Heavy Delts/Pump Arms 

Pre workout for me:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Delts/Pump Arms & Abs*

Standing Laterals max set 22.5kg

Reverse Pec Deck max set 91kg

Rope Front Raises max set 60kg

DB Shoulder Press max set 40kg

Giant set for Arms, 4 rounds of:

Preacher Machine

Underhand Pushdowns

Seated DB Curls

Lying DB Extensions

Arms at complete bursting point! Veins running all over back of tri's and bi's.

They actually looked half decent for a change tonight too :lol:

Delts and back generally overpower them so nice to see them looking up to scratch with rest of my physique.

Log book beat yet again 

HIIT Cardio in morning.......


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Delts/Pump Arms & Abs*
> 
> Standing Laterals max set 22.5kg
> 
> ...


Yea your delts will still overpower em with 22.5kgs! @sean 162 terriority:thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea your delts will still overpower em with 22.5kgs! @sean 162 terriority:thumbup1:


Bit of swaying by end of set but delts pumped to fcuk lol

Takes nothing for me to get a delt pump, they just grow haha... Ah well will be strong point on stage


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Bit of swaying by end of set but delts pumped to fcuk lol
> 
> Takes nothing for me to get a delt pump, they just grow haha... Ah well will be strong point on stage


Yea I bet! Mine grow well too. Great bodypart to have good though


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea I bet! Mine grow well too. Great bodypart to have good though


Can't beat a set of cannonball delts


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Bit of swaying by end of set but delts pumped to fcuk lol
> 
> Takes nothing for me to get a delt pump, they just grow haha... Ah well will be strong point on stage


Always think delts and tris have gotta be same size. Searches for Levrone pic


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Always think delts and tris have gotta be same size. Searches for Levrone pic




Beat you 

Annoyingly Triceps are a weak point for me!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> View attachment 159264
> 
> 
> Beat you
> ...




Liked this one, but didnt really describe what I was saying. Haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> View attachment 159264
> 
> 
> Beat you
> ...


Yea you have a bit of difference tbh. Im sure they'll grow mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> View attachment 159265
> 
> 
> Liked this one, but didnt really describe what I was saying. Haha


Love Levrone this video is pure WTF lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Love Levrone this video is pure WTF lol


Its another world really aint it? Reckon 1997. Shame he never got Mr O


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Its another world really aint it? Reckon 1997. Shame he never got Mr O


Love Dorian but feel Nasser & Levrone should have had a Mr O of him!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Love Dorian but feel Nasser & Levrone should have had a Mr O of him!


 Nasser was always too big,if you can be, but Levrone was spot on


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Nasser was always too big,if you can be, but Levrone was spot on


Nasser had Dorian beat in 97 IMO


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Nasser had Dorian beat in 97 IMO


Oh he was good mate! There were loads good at that time. Lee Priest was just starting too


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Cardio done 

Boring rest day tho.... But cheat meal tonight..... There will be pics!!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Clean treat meal 

Chicken and steak fajitas with wedges.

Salsa and sour cream on side.

Cheeky piece of cheesecake later maybe


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Love Levrone this video is pure WTF lol


That's another one of my favorite training vids, why he never won the O is beyond me..I recon if he was competing today looking like that he'd cause some damage!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

danMUNDY said:


> That's another one of my favorite training vids, why he never won the O is beyond me..I recon if he was competing today looking like that he'd cause some damage!


He was fvcking awesome at this stage. 1997 I think


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> That's another one of my favorite training vids, why he never won the O is beyond me..I recon if he was competing today looking like that he'd cause some damage!


In his prime he would be up there with Phil today..... He's wider than Phil but think Heath nudges him on back poses!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Definetly could stand next to Phil on stage, but like you say he probably would beat him from the rear


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Definetly could stand next to Phil on stage, but like you say he probably would beat him from the rear
> 
> View attachment 159317


I prefer Levrone's physique... His training was brutal too, 5 plate bench few weeks out from Mr O


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Hamstrings/Pump Quads*

Squats max set 160kg

Lying Leg Curl max set 77kg

Seated Leg Curl max set 84kg

Romanian Deadlifts max set 100kg

Tri set for Quads, 3 rounds of:

Leg Extensions with 3 sec hold at top

Smith Squats feet together with 3 sec hold at bottom

Hammer V Squat with 3 sec hold in middle of rep

Brutal workout! Very happy with squats feel I could easily get 180kg out but reps is the aim for my leg workouts!

Holds at differing positions in tri set for quads was disgusting :lol: veins all over quads tho 

Great news today been chosen to be board rep for @myprotein.co.uk. Chuffed with this really hope I can do a good job for them!!

Calves and abs being done tomorrow with cardio so in essence a rest day of sorts ready for the big upper session on Saturday with @sean 162 and @sxbarnes!! Gona be awesome!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice work mate and congrats on the MP selection


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Can't wait mate. What's hammer v squat? A machine ?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nice work mate and congrats on the MP selection


Cheers matey. Was literally shocked but ecstatic at same time. Gona be great to work with them leading up to show!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Can't wait mate. What's hammer v squat? A machine ?






 plate loaded squat with a curve mate.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> plate loaded squat with a curve mate. Somebody please embed on phone lol


Looks like my hack squat. The place where you put ya feet is curved?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Looks like my hack squat. The place where you put ya feet is curved?


Exactly like that mate  . Bitch of machine lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Exactly like that mate  . Bitch of machine lol


Oh good. That's at steveo so you'll use that. Bitch to start / finish. Being a short ****d gotta stand on tip toe to lock in the plates


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Oh good. That's at steveo so you'll use that. Bitch to start / finish. Being a short ****d gotta stand on tip toe to lock in the plates


Mate end of tri set even worse. Legs cramped up big time. Had a nice 5 min lie down in corner of gym after it :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Mate end of tri set even worse. Legs cramped up big time. Had a nice 5 min lie down in corner of gym after it :lol:


Haha.

I always like those inner quad machines. Always good for a lie down !


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Haha.
> 
> I always like those inner quad machines. Always good for a lie down !


Ab mats for me :lol: get some use then at least!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Ab mats for me :lol: get some use then at least!


Sod them. They're upstairs!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers matey. Was literally shocked but ecstatic at same time. Gona be great to work with them leading up to show!


Is it just what me and Phil do it something different for MP ?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Is it just what me and Phil do it something different for MP ?


Haven't had full details yet mate but yeah I'm pretty sure it'll similar to what you guys do for GN.

Legs are crippled this morning lol. Hamstrings stupidly tight and quads keep giving out on me whilst walking.... Not a good look :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Haven't had full details yet mate but yeah I'm pretty sure it'll similar to what you guys do for GN.
> 
> Legs are crippled this morning lol. Hamstrings stupidly tight and quads keep giving out on me whilst walking.... Not a good look :lol:


That's all three of us with leg doms. I've still got back doms from wed


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> That's all three of us with leg doms. I've still got back doms from wed


Upper body will be fully fresh for tomorrow


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

:devil2:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> :devil2:


Big inclines going up tomorrow!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Calves and abs done!

Saving all energy for bigggg upper body session tomorrow at ripped gym with @sean 162 and @sxbarnes.

Get the carbs in boys! I'm back loading now


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Calves and abs done!
> 
> Saving all energy for bigggg upper body session tomorrow at ripped gym with @sean 162 and @sxbarnes.
> 
> Get the carbs in boys! I'm back loading now


200ml egg whites, 120g oats at the ready


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> 200ml egg whites, 120g oats at the ready


Looks lovely :lol:










Mine don't look much better haha

100g cream of rice

30g choc banana whey isolate

20g almond butter

Tastes unreal tho


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Looks lovely :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would taste sh1t without the egg whites... Yours looks good. Gonna invest in the cream of rice methinks


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Would taste sh1t without the egg whites... Yours looks good. Gonna invest in the cream of rice methinks


Real easy on stomach and tastes great mixed with whey.... gluten free too!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Real easy on stomach and tastes great mixed with whey.... gluten free too!


Sorted. Ive just got tins of Asda Smartprice Rice Pud. 17p Haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

This weeks weigh in sitting at 200lbs now upon waking!

That's 2lbs up on last week  EDIT just checked my spreadsheet and im 4lbs up not 2 :lol: that water gain!!

Leaving for ripped gym to train upper body soon!

If I hit a services with a Krispy Kreme it's going down :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> This weeks weigh in sitting at 200lbs now upon waking!
> 
> That's 2lbs up on last week  EDIT just checked my spreadsheet and im 4lbs up not 2 :lol: that water gain!!
> 
> ...


All ok down here mate!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> All ok down here mate!


I'll whatsapp you when I'm close mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Krispy Kreme alert! Leicester??

http://motorwayservicesonline.co.uk/Krispy_Kreme


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Krispy Kreme alert! Leicester??
> 
> http://motorwayservicesonline.co.uk/Krispy_Kreme


Think they do a peanut butter one..... Good fats and all :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Think they do a peanut butter one..... Good fats and all :lol:


Yea, ok. They are very nutritional! Haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea, ok. They are very nutritional! Haha


But then the coffee one could give the caffeine to get me in that fat burning zone


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Pre workout fuel..... Had chicken and rice too :whistling:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Cheeky back shot from today.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


>


Good camera work I say


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Cracking upper body session today with @sean 162 and @sxbarnes!!

Hit all time PB on incline dumbbells then Sean proper showed me up with the 75's..... Straight beast 

Intensity throughout the session was unreal, really something I'm going to keep up moving forward....

Weigh in this morning was 200lbs still nice and lean too  another cardio dropped off this week so just two lots of HIIT, no diet changes tho


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dont forget my 55kg x 13 warm dwn set haha .

Mate u really pushed me and it was one of the best sessions to date. We moved serious weight for serious reps . With serious form. Paused . Squeezes and very controlled negatives . . Defo be training like this from now on ! . I have my money on u to wipe the floor next year !


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Dont forget my 55kg x 13 warm dwn set haha .
> 
> Mate u really pushed me and it was one of the best sessions to date. We moved serious weight for serious reps . With serious form. Paused . Squeezes and very controlled negatives . . Defo be training like this from now on ! . I have my money on u to wipe the floor next year !


My down set was 50kg x 12 maybe??

4 plate hammer rows from both too... Lats were burning with stupidly slow negatives lol

Cheers buddy  hopefully stay lean like you said and grow somewhat into the show with long prep. Motivation could not be higher right now!!

Legs next time  see who gives up first!!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Am up for legs!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Rest day today :thumbdown:

Just want to train constantly atm lol.

Motivation sky high after yesterday.

Taking missus to see the Equalizer tonight! Love Denzel films!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Rest day today
> 
> Just want to train constantly atm lol.
> 
> ...


Yea I've gotta have an rd tomorrow. Don't want to. Will be smashing upper again. Tuesday


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea I've gotta have an rd tomorrow. Don't want to. Will be smashing upper again. Tuesday


I've got chest and back tomorrow........ Still got big time DOMS from yesterday :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> I've got chest and back tomorrow........ Still got big time DOMS from yesterday :lol:


He he. You deserve those doms. Me too. Still got calf doms from Friday too. Am a bloody wreck


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> He he. You deserve those doms. Me too. Still got calf doms from Friday too. Am a bloody wreck


Incline db's again..... Time to grow :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Incline db's again..... Time to grow :thumb:


Yea shame yours don't go above 50s??


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea shame yours don't go above 50s??


Go up to 55's mate 

Flat machine press first tho so not using the 55's....... Yet


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Shot from yesterday whilst doing rear delts.... Happy with back development.... Just need b4stard triceps to catch up :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Shot from yesterday whilst doing rear delts.... Happy with back development.... Just need b4stard triceps to catch up :lol:


Yea those shoulder blades stick out a mile. More than you can see in those pics.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea those shoulder blades stick out a mile. More than you can see in those pics.


Cheers mate  should be a strong point come show time!!

Think if I get quads and triceps up to par should look some what half decent haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers mate  should be a strong point come show time!!
> 
> Think if I get quads and triceps up to par should look some what half decent haha


Yea. Easily mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea. Easily mate


Got till January to keep growing so here's hoping


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

I hope u get a blowjob in the cinema off the mrs!

Ahh jesus . Excuse me .. Well and truelly on rape mode. Damn test!

Stop growing edd! Ur making me look bad!

Ahh man all im thinking atm is sex sex sex eat sex train sex sex eat eat sex sex train sex sex


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> I hope u get a blowjob in the cinema off the mrs!
> 
> Ahh jesus . Excuse me .. Well and truelly on rape mode. Damn test!
> 
> ...


Fcuking hope so :lol:

Back seats it is!!!

If not gona have to be a crafty Tommy in the toilets


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Sod that! Mate the things id do to a vagina about now! Cannot wait for squirt to go to bed!

I have issues!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Sod that! Mate the things id do to a vagina about now! Cannot wait for squirt to go to bed!
> 
> I have issues!


 :lol: missus loves the "side effects" of test 

Rape mode full on engaged


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Rest day today :thumbdown:
> 
> Just want to train constantly atm lol.
> 
> ...


Thats what is getting me down at the min, too many rest days! Cant wait til my shifts change so I can train 5 days again


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Thats what is getting me down at the min, too many rest days! Cant wait til my shifts change so I can train 5 days again


I'm training 3 days on 1 off. Couldn't go back to 3/4 times a week!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> :lol: missus loves the "side effects" of test
> 
> Rape mode full on engaged


Lol thought you said she thinks you're natty..... Blame those multivitamins


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lol thought you said she thinks you're natty..... Blame those multivitamins


Or that creatine, lethal stuff that


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Or that creatine, lethal stuff that


Oh yeah, stuff sends me crazy!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lol thought you said she thinks you're natty..... Blame those multivitamins


Had the chat now mate..... A lot easier than I thought lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Had the chat now mate..... A lot easier than I thought lol


That's it now mate, next time you're in the wrong..... It's dem dere sterons


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> That's it now mate, next time you're in the wrong..... It's dem dere sterons


I thought our booking was 8 last night.... Turns out it was 6.30.... Didn't blame gear.... Just me being a dumb **** :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> I thought our booking was 8 last night.... Turns out it was 6.30.... Didn't blame gear.... Just me being a dumb **** :lol:


PMSL memory issues won't be the issue 

P.S - you dumb àss :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL memory issues won't be the issue
> 
> P.S - you dumb àss :lol:


No doubt it'll come back to bite me :lol:

Might try to get her to pin my glutes tho


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> No doubt it'll come back to bite me :lol:
> 
> Might try to get her to pin my glutes tho


Took my ex about 6 months before she piped up blaming the gear PMSL


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Took my ex about 6 months before she piped up blaming the gear PMSL


Hopefully I'll be that big by then she'll be too scared to pipe up about it :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Hopefully I'll be that big by then she'll be too scared to pipe up about it :lol:


You'll be the Raul Moat of Derbyshire :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Heavy Chest/Pump Back & Calves in about 30 mins...

Time for alittle motivation


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Chest/Pump Back & Calves*

Flat Machine Press max set Stack plus 35kg (only got 5kg more to go and thatll be the most the fcuker can take  )

Incline Dumbbell's max set 45kg - back to reality after doing them fresh on saturday :lol:

Decline Bench max set 100kg

Muscle Round on Pec Deck on 63kg

Giant set for Back, 4 rounds consisting of:

Straight Arm Pulldowns

Wide Grip Pulldowns

Underhand Deadstop Barbell Rows

Reverse Facing Wide Grip Pulldowns

Standing Calve Raises - 63kg - 10 reps, rest 10 secs, 20 reps, rest 20 secs, 30 reps, rest 30 secs, 40 reps... struggle to walk to car 

Log book well and truly smashed!!! All reps and/or weights up significantly! Pumps through the roof too....

Took a picture PWO but @sean 162 beat me to posting it (in his log)... serves me right for being a bender and sending it him :lol:

Very happy with growth and body fat levels at the mo!!

About 3 months till prep starts so TIME TO GROW


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Excellent stuff, its all ticking over nicely...

Yea, get that growth phase in before the prep. Gonna be good


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Excellent stuff, its all ticking over nicely...
> 
> Yea, get that growth phase in before the prep. Gonna be good


I'm hoping with it being a 16 week prep I can grow at start of it aswell as long as I don't become a fat Cnut :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> I'm hoping with it being a 16 week prep I can grow at start of it aswell as long as I don't become a fat Cnut :lol:


I can't see you getting fat, or being let to get fat. Just lean gainzzz:thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> I can't see you getting fat, or being let to get fat. Just lean gainzzz:thumbup1:


First time I've not let myself become a bloated mess following a cut lol so here's hoping mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> First time I've not let myself become a bloated mess following a cut lol so here's hoping mate


First time I've cut and not put a stone on back within a few days too.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Morning all 

HIIT Cardio all done... Just 10g EAA before hand.

Chest and back nicely sore.. DOMS will properly set in later!!!

Getting pumps brushing my teeth now :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Arms/Pump Delts & Abs*

Preacher Curl Machine max set 65kg

Seated DB Curls max set 22.5kg PB 

Muscle Round with Cable Curls on 60kg

V Bar Pushdowns max set Stack plus 20kg PB again 

CGBP on Smith max set 102.5kg (not including bar weight)

Muscle Round with Overhead Rope Extensions on 60kg

Giant set for Delts, 4 rounds consisting of:

Seated Laterals

Hammer Press

Bent Over Laterals

Cable Front Raises

Abs

Hanging Leg Raises

Crunch Machine

Triceps already sore and starting to notice them actually growing :lol: by time I had finished arms upper body looked somewhat proportionate.... Then I trained delts and them fcukers blew up and overshadowed everything haha

Legs tomorrow cannot wait  will be getting close to 500kg on Leg Press!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I always see this pic when your journal flags up lol.....


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I always see this pic when your journal flags up lol.....
> 
> View attachment 159525


 :lol: same mate, one lonely salmon fillet and a shed load of potato...... Could at least be the pic of my donut burger haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Arms/Pump Delts & Abs*
> 
> Preacher Curl Machine max set 65kg
> 
> ...


Nice one mate. Absolutely buzzing you are! Keep it up!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Nice one mate. Absolutely buzzing you are! Keep it up!


Thanks buddy  no stopping now though... Got more growing to do


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks buddy  no stopping now though... Got more growing to do


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Quads/Pump Hamstrings & Calves*

Leg Extensions max set Stack plus 40kg (max it will take  )

Leg Press max set 460kg all time PB 

Forward Facing Hack Squats max set 200kg another all time PB!!

Muscle Round on Hammer V Squat with 160kg

Tri Set for Hamstrings, 3 rounds of :

Seated Leg Curls

Lying Leg Curls

High and Wide Machine Hack Squat

Really happy with progression today... Log book getting destroyed at the moment!!

Missus is making me home made burgers and wedges for me treat meal tonight  pics as usual later!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Need to bring these up to par with upper body... Happy with tear drop but sweep is lacking... Toes outwards on pressing movements from now to try to emphasis sweep more!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Excellent stuff mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Excellent stuff mate! :thumbup1:


Cheers buddy. Trying to get me some serious wheels


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

What do you have on your feet....?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> What do you have on your feet....?


Shoes :lol: ....... Just some high tops from raw strength awesome to squat in!

I'm too poor for otomix's!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Shoes :lol: ....... Just some high tops from raw strength awesome to squat in!
> 
> I'm too poor for otomix's!!


Couldn't make em out lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Couldn't make em out lol


They are quality mate. Pretty cheap too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> They are quality mate. Pretty cheap too


I'm a tight àrse mate so I'll stick with my old trainers lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great PB's mate, some big weights there


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Great PB's mate, some big weights there


Cheers buddy 

Mid week treat meal courtesy of the missus 










And some greek style Ben and jerrys for dessert


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers buddy
> 
> Mid week treat meal courtesy of the missus
> 
> ...


CNUT!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> CNUT!


Was unreal buddy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Back/Pump Chest & Abs*

Underhand Pulldowns max set 112kg

Bent Over Rows max set 125kg

Cable Rows max set 112kg

Muscle Round on Rack Deadlifts with 180kg

Tri set for Chest, 4 rounds of:

Incline Dumbbell Flys

Incline Dumbbell Press

Incline Barbell Press

4 sets Crunches, 4 sets Leg Raises.

Smashed log book yet again 

Few of the older competitors in gym did some posing with me and said they impressed for someone who hasn't competed before so was happy with that  .

At Nandos now for post workout chicken and rice


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Strong back workout mate. Always good to get others complimenting ya. Great future ahead


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Strong back workout mate. Always good to get others complimenting ya. Great future ahead


Yes matey was very nice to hear guys who see daily think it's going in right direction  .

Don't know if it was evident but focusing on upper pecs :lol: @sean 162 got me beat on these..... Currently


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Post workout at its best


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Yes matey was very nice to hear guys who see daily think it's going in right direction  .
> 
> Don't know if it was evident but focusing on upper pecs :lol: @sean 162 got me beat on these..... Currently


Yea did spot a little bit of incline in there


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great workout that mate. Mmmm Nandos, not been there in ages


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Back/Pump Chest & Abs*
> 
> Underhand Pulldowns max set 112kg
> 
> ...


Hat off to you young man! Serious weights moved considering i know how tight your form is. I think youve surpassed my bk strength. By far one of your strongest parts!

Really impressed. ! And good luck with that chest thickness im getting thicker daily! Mentally and muscle wise too!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Great workout that mate. Mmmm Nandos, not been there in ages


Thanks buddy 

Nandos matched the macros of my post workout meal nearly perfectly!!! Much tastier too


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Hat off to you young man! Serious weights moved considering i know how tight your form is. I think youve surpassed my bk strength. By far one of your strongest parts!
> 
> Really impressed. ! And good luck with that chest thickness im getting thicker daily! Mentally and muscle wise too!


Cheers buddy all moving in the right direction  getting a great mind muscle connection with my back.... Working on driving with my elbows rather than just moving weight... Back has come on loads since doing this!!

Got a longggggg way to go to match you thickness wise... Mentally that is :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Check in with boss man.....

Weight 201lbs so 1lb gain from last week but 1lb drop from Wednesday... Ridiculous considering how many burgers I nailed Wednesday night :lol:

45g of carbs added to my mid afternoon pro/fat meal in form of rice or potato 

Heavy shoulders and pump arms later... Cannot wait


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Check in with boss man.....
> 
> Weight 201lbs so 1lb gain from last week but 1lb drop from Wednesday... Ridiculous considering how many burgers I nailed Wednesday night :lol:
> 
> ...


Fat fùck! Lol

Good work mate, have a good session!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Fat fùck! Lol
> 
> Good work mate, have a good session!


Still got veins in abs mofo  but yes I'll be a fat soon enough :lol:

Pizza tonight!!!!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Still got veins in abs mofo  but yes I'll be a fat soon enough :lol:
> 
> Pizza tonight!!!!!!


Saturday means one thing.....DOMINOS


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Saturday means one thing.....DOMINOS


I'm a tight Cnut so it'll be Asda create your own :lol:

They are amazing in fairness plus more mullah for dessert then


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> I'm a tight Cnut so it'll be Asda create your own :lol:
> 
> They are amazing in fairness plus more mullah for dessert then


Sounds like the next best thing, can't go wrong with a create your own!

Think I might get a cheeky tub of Ben and Jerrys to go with it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Sounds like the next best thing, can't go wrong with a create your own!
> 
> Think I might get a cheeky tub of Ben and Jerrys to go with it


Peanut butter cup yesssssssss.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Cheeky order from @myprotein.co.uk 

Will be reviewing the salted caramel later @DC1


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Goodfella said:


> Cheeky order from @myprotein.co.uk
> 
> Will be reviewing the salted caramel later @DC1


Look forward to it mate. Enjoy!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Has the taste of MP stuff improved? I got some last year and I couldn't finish it, it was rank.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Has the taste of MP stuff improved? I got some last year and I couldn't finish it, it was rank.


Never had a problem with the taste tbh matey.

I've just gone through 5kg of choc banana impact whey isolate with ease  .

20% off new flavours at the mo too 

m.myprotein.com/all-offers/new-flavours.list


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Delts/Pump Arms & Calves*

Standing Laterals max set 25kg @sean 162 - hit 7 then partials, bit of swing rep 7 wont lie lol 

Reverse Pec Deck max set 98kg

Rope Front Raises max set 65kg

Dumbbell Press max set 40kg

Giant set for Arms, 4 rounds of:

Rope Hammers

Rope Pushdowns

Close Grip EZ Curls

French Press

Quick update of back progression excuse the posing need to work on this....



Everything heading in right direction.. Just need to keep head down and not stop.. TIME TO GROW


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Delts/Pump Arms & Calves*
> 
> Standing Laterals max set 25kg @sean 162 - hit 7 then partials, bit of swing rep 7 wont lie lol
> 
> ...


Back is looking superb mate! At this rate you wont need a prep!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

25kgs ! Wtf!!! :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Back is looking superb mate! At this rate you wont need a prep!





sxbarnes said:


> 25kgs ! Wtf!!! :thumbup1: :beer:


Cheers buddy. Haven't taken back shot since starting with @hilly so pleased to see the progression  . I was fully pumped tho haha. Delts over powering arms still tho but arms are getting there.... Slowly lol.

Was feeling good mate but think 25kg may be my limit... Altho race to 30kg would be interesting @sean 162 haha.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers buddy. Haven't taken back shot since starting with @hilly so pleased to see the progression  . I was fully pumped tho haha. Delts over powering arms still tho but arms are getting there.... Slowly lol.
> 
> Was feeling good mate but think 25kg may be my limit... Altho race to 30kg would be interesting @sean 162 haha.


Am sure you'll push each other. 30kgs would be brill.

...and theres nothing wrong with overpowering delts!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Am sure you'll push each other. 30kgs would be brill.
> 
> ...and theres nothing wrong with overpowering delts!


30kgs at the moment would require every muscle group in my body :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> 30kgs at the moment would require every muscle group in my body :lol:


 :thumbup1:

Haha. On my Pc at the mo. Have a close look....


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> Haha. On my Pc at the mo. Have a close look....
> View attachment 159750


??? Lol.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> ??? Lol.


Great condition!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Great condition!


Cheers buddy. Striations still peeping through for now.. Cheat meal later might get rid off them LOL


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers buddy. Striations still peeping through for now.. Cheat meal later might get rid off them LOL


Haha. Doubt it, they're pretty severe


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Haha. Doubt it, they're pretty severe


Challenge accepted


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Exceptional condition dude. Truely envy you.

Kind of feel like this :surrender:

Gna cry into a pizza later i may be getting fat but i havnt cheated properly for a week.

Very proud of you tho dude ! Keep smashing it! And keep positive about thw other drama too! U can now focus full hopefully!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Exceptional condition dude. Truely envy you.
> 
> Kind of feel like this :surrender:
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy!!! Still got me on thickness tho you b4stard 

I'll be having pizza too mate..... Double chicken double steak for the gainzzzz haha.

Full steam ahead now mate, not letting anything distract me from my goals  .


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

@sean 162 @R0BLET

Double steak, chicken and pepperoni. Garlic bread on side and carte dor with reeses miniatures for dessert


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Goodfella said:


> @sean 162 @R0BLET
> 
> Double steak, chicken and pepperoni. Garlic bread on side and carte dor with reeses miniatures for dessert


That pizza looks bloody immense mate. :drool:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ohhhh yeahh!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> @sean 162 @R0BLET
> 
> Double steak, chicken and pepperoni. Garlic bread on side and carte dor with reeses miniatures for dessert


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

DC1 said:


> That pizza looks bloody immense mate. :drool:


3.70 fcuking bargain lol.

Was absolutely amazing


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Ohhhh yeahh!





R0BLET said:


> View attachment 159791


Should get the scales shifting :lol:


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Goodfella said:


> 3.70 fcuking bargain lol.
> 
> Was absolutely amazing


What??? Spill the beans. Where from?


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> @sean 162 @R0BLET
> 
> Double steak, chicken and pepperoni. Garlic bread on side and carte dor with reeses miniatures for dessert


Just had my dinner but I reckon I could manage that pizza, proper food porn


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

DC1 said:


> What??? Spill the beans. Where from?


Asda pizza counter


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Goodfella said:


> Asda pizza counter


Happy days. I'll be all over that next weekend.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You greedy ****, that looks amazing


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> You greedy ****, that looks amazing


Fuel for legs today :whistling:


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice looks tasty


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

tommygunnz said:


> Nice looks tasty


Was damn good 

Should give some epic pumps later!!!

Back to normality on diet today lol.


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

If only pizza was seen as clean eating...


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

tommygunnz said:


> If only pizza was seen as clean eating...


Bro foods only for me


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Hamstrings/Pump Quads & Abs*

Squats ATG max set 160kg - few more weeks and I feel 180kg should be doable in good rep range 

Lying Leg Curls max set 75kg

Seated Leg Curls max set 84kg

Romanian Deadlifts max set 100kg

Tri set for Quads, 3 rounds of:

Leg Extensions

Leg Press

Hammer V Squat

4 sets of Lying Leg Raises, 4 sets of Cable Crunches

All weights and/or reps up on previous 

Thats killed me off tho so think afternoon nap is in order :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Strong legs there mate. Impressed!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Strong legs there mate. Impressed!


Cheers buddy 

9 good non stop reps on 160kg so 180kg few weeks away I reckon 

Sofa bound at the mo lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers buddy
> 
> 9 good non stop reps on 160kg so 180kg few weeks away I reckon
> 
> Sofa bound at the mo lol


Sounds like me on Friday. Was fcuked for about 4 hours after. Happy days!!

Deffo ok for 180 x 3 at the mo, Id say


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Sounds like me on Friday. Was fcuked for about 4 hours after. Happy days!!
> 
> Deffo ok for 180 x 3 at the mo, Id say


I'd like to think I'd grind out 5.... but that's why I'm waiting feel anything under 8 reps for legs is abit of waste when it comes to hypertrophy!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> I'd like to think I'd grind out 5.... but that's why I'm waiting feel anything under 8 reps for legs is abit of waste when it comes to hypertrophy!


Ah ok. Makes sense


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Boring, Boring rest day :no:

Feel I could train everyday at the moment.... Far cry from a year ago when 4 times a week was a push.

Loving 3 days on 1 off though, recovery is best its ever been and growing whilst staying lean so won't complain 

No cardio today either.... Be watching copious Dexter tonight


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Enjoy the rest day mate. I'm having a few too many of them too ATM


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Enjoy the rest day mate. I'm having a few too many of them too ATM


If by enjoy you mean find meaningless things to do instead of workout then yeah will do :lol:

Nah will stick a film on later with missus..... Generation Iron perhaps


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> If by enjoy you mean find meaningless things to do instead of workout then yeah will do :lol:
> 
> Nah will stick a film on later with missus..... Generation Iron perhaps


Yea, I find myself doing absolutely nothing sometimes. Hmm Generation Iron, sounds like a good choice! :thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea, I find myself doing absolutely nothing sometimes. Hmm Generation Iron, sounds like a good choice! :thumbup1:


That or Kevin Levrone M3 :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> That or Kevin Levrone M3 :thumb:


Think thats about 3 hours! Haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Think thats about 3 hours! Haha


That's tonight sorted then


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Chest/Pump Back & Calves*

Flat Machine Press max set Stack plus 40kg - PB  and most machine can take.. form spot on too!!

Incline Dumbbell Press max set 50kg - happy with this considering previous exercise, fresh I feel I've got the 60's in me @sean 162 

Decline Bench Press max set 100kg

Muscle Round on Pec Deck with 70kg

Giant set for Back, 4 rounds consisting of:

Single Arm Cable Pulldowns

Wide Grip T Bar Row

Box Shrugs

T Bar Row

Calves

4 sets Standing Calve Raises, 4 Seated Calve Raises

Big progression in weights today... Flat press and incline db's both up 5kg whilst matching previous reps!!

Few pics PWO, abs still there.... Just


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Good lifts mate! How many reps did you manage with the 50's?

Abs are most definitely still there, nothing more depressing when you wake up one morning and they are inexplicably gone!

How tall are you out of interest?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Good lifts mate! How many reps did you manage with the 50's?
> 
> Abs are most definitely still there, nothing more depressing when you wake up one morning and they are inexplicably gone!
> 
> How tall are you out of interest?


Pushed out 7 mate all full ROM... happy with it considering it wasnt done fresh!!

Well hopefully that wont happen anytime soon :lol: aim is to stay lean whilst growing... Prep starts early Jan so if I stay nice and lean up until then I can start on higher cals and hopefully grow into the show somewhat 

5'10 mate current weight is 201lbs empty stomach in morning!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

U da man


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> U da man


Fair way to go before I hit them 75's :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Who cares u look better. Ive finished my ego lifting period lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Who cares u look better. Ive finished my ego lifting period lol


We only go up to 55's so can't catch you anyway!!!

Cheers for kind words mate  not sure I'm seeing what your seeing tho lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

yea looking cracking mate. as if I had to tell ya


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cracking work mate, looking good too!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> yea looking cracking mate. as if I had to tell ya





Adz said:


> Cracking work mate, looking good too!


Thanks lads 

It's the PWO pump I'm all shriveled up again now :lol:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks lads
> 
> It's the PWO pump I'm all shriveled up again now :lol:


Looking good mate, what sort of macros you up to now?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Looking good mate, what sort of macros you up to now?


Thanks mate 

Roughly 250g Protein, 260g Carbs, 50g Fats.... Non training days (every 4th day) carbs are reduced by 30g (intra shake dropped) and fats upped by 10g!

Seems like next to nothing but growing on it so can't complain


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Roughly 250g Protein, 260g Carbs, 50g Fats.... Non training days (every 4th day) carbs are reduced by 30g (intra shake dropped) and fats upped by 10g!
> 
> Seems like next to nothing but growing on it so can't complain


Fvck that does seem like nothing especially for your size!! I'm maintaining low to mid 170's lbs on 260g P, 375C and 60F lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Fvck that does seem like nothing especially for your size!! I'm maintaining low to mid 170's lbs on 260g P, 375C and 60F lol


Lucky b4stard :lol:

Its mainly because I starved myself on my cut and made drastic changes.... wasn't even competing but smashed myself with low kcals like sub 1500!!

Slowly building kcals back up now so come prep I can eat alot more and still lose fat!!

Should think size will really come on leaps and bounds once my carbs start getting 350+


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Lucky b4stard :lol:
> 
> Its mainly because I starved myself on my cut and made drastic changes.... wasn't even competing but smashed myself with low kcals like sub 1500!!
> 
> ...


1500, poverty cals right there, lowest I went was 2200ish.

At least your going about it now the right way, no point shoving in the cals for the sake of it tbh....just leads to getting fat as fvck!! haha

You'll def pack on some serious size and strength when cals go up. strong cvnt as it is lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> 1500, poverty cals right there, lowest I went was 2200ish.
> 
> At least your going about it now the right way, no point shoving in the cals for the sake of it tbh....just leads to getting fat as fvck!! haha
> 
> You'll def pack on some serious size and strength when cals go up. strong cvnt as it is lol


Serious poverty kcals mate especially with double cardio sessions felt like death haha!

Yeah that's the aim, nice and steady gains 1-2lbs per week, keep abs,no point being fat doesnt help growth.. I don't mind some fat gain its necessary for optimum growth but I don't feel the need to go any higher than 13-15% BF.

Save shoving kcals in for my weekly cheat meal :lol:

Hopefully mate  would like to be 100kg before prep.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Good work man looking cracking! I like the less is more approach you've taken regarding supps to. Are

You still only using test? Filling out like mad now!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> Good work man looking cracking! I like the less is more approach you've taken regarding supps to. Are
> 
> You still only using test? Filling out like mad now!


Using a small dose of Oxys/Dbol aswell now mate but yes still reasonable doses.... gives me more to play with when I plateau... same with my diet really lots of room to add food 

Cheers buddy  never grown like this and never stayed so lean whilst growing!!! Training more frequently is the way forward :thumb:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Using a small dose of Oxys/Dbol aswell now mate but yes still reasonable doses.... gives me more to play with when I plateau... same with my diet really lots of room to add food
> 
> Cheers buddy  never grown like this and never stayed so lean whilst growing!!! Training more frequently is the way forward :thumb:


Awesome man sounds on the money to me as its working well! Are you running HCG along side? I'm looking into a longer cycle to promote more growth and maybe stand a better chance on stage next year so just curious to how you've cycled Ect as you've stayed lean and huge!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> Awesome man sounds on the money to me as its working well! Are you running HCG along side? I'm looking into a longer cycle to promote more growth and maybe stand a better chance on stage next year so just curious to how you've cycled Ect as you've stayed lean and huge!


Cheers buddy  .

Yeah I always run HCG cruise or cycling!

Plan is to swap out orals for npp in a few weeks time. So Test base but then rotate other compounds to keep breaking through plateaus 

Main reason I've stayed lean is sticking to my diet religiously and not stupidly increasing kcals/carbs after a cut. This is where my coach has helped tremendously.

What you thinking cycle wise? Should get a journal going


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeh you should @1manarmy!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Yeh you should @1manarmy!


X2


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Il do it boys don't you worry! I'm going to give myself till January and il jump on a large one for prep. Maybe 5 weeks lean bulk then into a cut for show! I have no idea on what I shall use yet guys but il start a journal when I do


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> Il do it boys don't you worry! I'm going to give myself till January and il jump on a large one for prep. Maybe 5 weeks lean bulk then into a cut for show! I have no idea on what I shall use yet guys but il start a journal when I do


Test base then rotate other compounds 6 weeks on then change.... Can keep doses lower and keep gains coming


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Test base then rotate other compounds 6 weeks on then change.... Can keep doses lower and keep gains coming


Other compounds ? Like creatine? Mutant mass? BCAA?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Other compounds ? Like creatine? Mutant mass? BCAA?


Yes mate... Tribulus and DAA if your really serious and cyclone for any nutters out there :lol:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Yes mate... Tribulus and DAA if your really serious and cyclone for any nutters out there :lol:


Oooo cyclone ! . I always seen it on the shelf . But just havnt got the minerals to give it a wirl .

Horse crap


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Oooo cyclone ! . I always seen it on the shelf . But just havnt got the minerals to give it a wirl .
> 
> Horse crap


I'm doing the 30 day cyclone challenge currently mate :whistling:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ark at this guy!!

Pill poppin mother fckukker


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


>


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


>


Looool . Ok ok


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Appetite through the roof today!!

Coke zero will be my saviour this afternoon :lol:

Arms and shoulders tonight then mid week clean treat will be massive portion of chilli, rice, stand and stuff tortillas and some rice pudding  .


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Arms/Pump Delts & Abs*

Preacher Curl Machine max set 65kg

Seated Dumbbell Curls max set 22.5kg

Muscle Round on Cable Curls with 65kg

V Bar Pushdowns max set Stack plus 20kg

CGBP on Smith max set 105kg (excluding bar weight)

Muscle Round on Overhead Rope Extensions with 70kg

Giant set for Delts, 4 rounds consisting of:

Seated Rear DB Raises

Seated Military Press

Standing Laterals

Plate Front Raises

4 sets Hanging Leg Raises, 4 sets Crunch Machine

Fcuking hugeeeeeee pump honestly never seen my Delts so round in my life lol. Arms are slowly but surely catching up with them tho 

Mid week treat coming up..,. Chilli, rice and pudding... Pics soon


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice work mate! Shoulders for me tomorrow 

Enjoy the snap!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

that's cos they're fcukibg huge mate!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nice work mate! Shoulders for me tomorrow
> 
> Enjoy the snap!


Cheers buddy 

What's on menu for your Delts then? Struggling to lift arms up now :lol:

Food will be smashed mate, eating 2300ish kcals a day makes me fcuking ravenous haha



sxbarnes said:


> that's cos they're fcukibg huge mate!


Haha cheers mate  they just grow at a stupid rate.....,Shame my calves ain't similar :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome workout there mate, delt pumps are brilliant :thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Awesome workout there mate, delt pumps are brilliant :thumbup1:


Doing high rep giant sets for them takes it next level mate. Fcuking painful :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Boom  growth food!!! Mid week treat!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What're those holder things mate? Never seen those before :laugh:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> What're those holder things mate? Never seen those before :laugh:


Stand and stuff tortillas  old El Paso!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Stand and stuff tortillas  old El Paso!!


I'll have to try them, they look quality


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> I'll have to try them, they look quality


They were awesome mate... Def gona have them again. Thinking chicken and steak mix in them next time


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers buddy
> 
> What's on menu for your Delts then? Struggling to lift arms up now :lol:
> 
> ...


It'll be DB laterals to start then I'm going to try what I did on flat bench Monday with seated shoulder press


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> It'll be DB laterals to start then I'm going to try what I did on flat bench Monday with seated shoulder press


Nice mate! Pre exhaust works a treat for Delts


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

They look great mate, many carbs in them?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> They look great mate, many carbs in them?


12g of carbs per tortilla mate with about 3g of fat... 8 in a pack


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That ain't bad


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> That ain't bad


Only problem is I could easily nail the entire pack :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Fully focused and ready to smash the sh1t out of my legs after watching this.... 4 plates tonight on Squats  its happening


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

So I realised I'm not squatting tonight and its my other leg workout instead..... Tit lol

*Heavy Quads/Pump Hamstrings & Calves*

Leg Extension max set Stack plus 40kg 

Leg Press max set 460kg - beat previous by one rep but tempo alot slower 4 second negatives on all sets

Forward Facing Hack Squats max set 200kg - pause at bottom plus 4 second negatives

Muscle Round on Hammer V Squat with 170kg

Tri set for Hamstrings, 3 rounds consisting of:

Seated Leg Curls

Lying Leg Curls

Hack Squats ATG

Calves - Standing Calve Raise 10 reps, 10 secs rest, 20 reps, 20 secs rest, 30 reps, 30 secs rest, 40 reps done!

Legs battered after that.... crawled up the stairs when I got home :lol:

Increasing TUT for my quad movements by slowing down the negative really tested me and took me to a new level of pain lol... hopefully continuing this will see some growth as really badly want to bring my legs up to match my upper body.

Calves are very much responding to EOD training... always vascular now and filled out nicely... just shame about my sh1tty high calve insertions :lol:

Time for Mince and Potatoes lets grow


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Fully focused and ready to smash the sh1t out of my legs after watching this.... 4 plates tonight on Squats  its happening


Great vid, I'd never seen that before now. This will be going on before legs tomorrow


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Great vid, I'd never seen that before now. This will be going on before legs tomorrow


Zhansi does some great videos mate. Always watch one pre workout!!

This is his page http://m.youtube.com/user/ZhasniMotivation


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Big leg workout, I dont think I would be able to walk after that


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Big leg workout, I dont think I would be able to walk after that


A day later and I still can't :lol:

Definitely crawled up the stairs earlier haha.

Ultra slow negatives are the way forward


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Morning all!!

Check in with boss compete... Weight up 1lb again 202lbs now!

Food increase extra 100g of potato post workout and extra 20g almond butter in pre bed meal... More food = more gainzzzzzz 

Heavy Back/Pump Chest later!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Back/Pump Chest*

Underhand Pulldowns max set 119kg

Barbell Rows max set 130kg

Cable Rows max set 119kg video below!!

Muscle Round on Rack Deads with 185kg

Tri set for Chest, 3 rounds of:

Incline Chest Press

Pec Deck

Flat Bench

No time for abs will do them tomorrow aswell as calves at end of shoulders/arms!

Video of cable rows


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Delts/Pump Arms, Calves & Abs*

Standing Laterals max set 25kg - one more rep than last time up to 8 

Reverse Pec Deck max set 98kg

Rope Front Raise max set 70kg

Dumbbell Shoulder Press max set 40kg - p1ssed this did way more reps than prescribed to hit failure.. heavier next time for sure 

Giant set for Arms, 4 rounds consisting of:

Rope Hammers

Deadstop Skullcrushers

Barbell Curls

Rope Pushdowns

4 sets Standing Calve Raises max set 151kg, 4 sets Seated Calve Raises max set 80kg

4 sets Hanging Leg Raises, 4 sets Cable Crunches

Most disgusting pump today  ... must of been them fajitas and peanut butter Ben and Jerry's I had last night :lol:

Went out last night with few old mates I've not seen in a while (just diet cokes... hardcore I know :lol: ) I'll take it by there reactions I've grown abit since I last saw them :thumb: !! All dead supportive of me doing BB'in tho and few more people wanting to come see my show.. all in all great weekend


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

pushing some serious weight now mate!

always good to have ya mates behind you too.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> pushing some serious weight now mate!
> 
> always good to have ya mates behind you too.


Would love to get the 50's up that's the goal 

Yeah mate proper helps knowing they are all behind me.... plus means hopefully it wont be silent when I go on stage :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Would love to get the 50's up that's the goal
> 
> Yeah mate proper helps knowing they are all behind me.... plus means hopefully it wont be silent when I go on stage :lol:


you'll get a few good shouts guarranteed mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> you'll get a few good shouts guarranteed mate


Best do from you and @sean 162


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

:clap: we need to change journal names. U seem to be the Monster in the making !

Very impressive. I wuld say motivational. But i just cant keep up ! Haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> :clap: we need to change journal names. U seem to be the Monster in the making !
> 
> Very impressive. I wuld say motivational. But i just cant keep up ! Haha


Haha cheers buddy  should somewhat resemble a bodybuilder on stage :lol:

Talking of which gona try and get some pics of me attempting some mandatory poses soon!!

Gona try and start watching some posing routines and posing tutorials on youtube too


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Haha cheers buddy  should somewhat resemble a bodybuilder on stage :lol:
> 
> Talking of which gona try and get some pics of me attempting some mandatory poses soon!!
> 
> Gona try and start watching some posing routines and posing tutorials on youtube too


Be sure to whatsapp them over . 1 for ****|ng material.

2 i may even possibly be able to help lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Be sure to whatsapp them over . 1 for ****|ng material.
> 
> 2 i may even possibly be able to help lol


Best get some posing trunks then :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

keep it up mate, great weights there, extra food is always a bonus


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> keep it up mate, great weights there, extra food is always a bonus


Cheers mate  all coming along nicely!!

Extra food is more than welcome  still constantly hungrier tho.... Just a greedy fcuker me :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Best get some posing trunks then :lol:


winners wear black ones we've worked out!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Hamstrings/Pump Quads & Abs*

Squats max set 170kg - felt good with these.. nice controlled deep reps and felt good amount of power out of hole 

Lying Leg Curls max set 75kg

Seated Leg Curls max set 91kg

Romanian Deadlifts with heels elevated max set 100kg

Tri set for Quads, 3 rounds of :

Leg Extensions - 98kg

Leg Press - 320kg

Hammer V Squat - 90kg

Focus during quad tri set was super slow negatives, pause at bottom then contract and squeeze quads up rather than shift weight.. all reps were just shy of lock out..... burn was unreal lol

4 sets Hanging Leg Raises, 4 sets Crunch Machine

Well and truely fcuked after that!! Truly scared by the fact I have to try and beat them weights/reps in about a weeks time :lol:

Sweep coming along nicely now in quads and getting a great mind muscle connection with hamstrings so hopefully they are coming along too 

In non gym related news just accepted a new job offer.... more money and closer to home so happy days


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Hamstrings/Pump Quads & Abs*
> 
> In non gym related news just accepted a new job offer.... more money and closer to home so happy days


Congratulations mate! But can you eat at your desk? That is the question... :b


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

makes my leg workout today look pitiful. well done mate. doing fantastic! 

yep you'll smash it again in 8 days! I have every confidence


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Congratulations mate! But can you eat at your desk? That is the question... :b


Haha at this new job yes, yes I can  no more waiting for lunch break and sipping aminos all day lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> makes my leg workout today look pitiful. well done mate. doing fantastic!
> 
> yep you'll smash it again in 8 days! I have every confidence


Cheers buddy :thumb: time to get me some wheels!!!!

So tempting to do 180kg next time but I'm going to wait lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Hamstrings/Pump Quads & Abs*
> 
> Squats max set 170kg - felt good with these.. nice controlled deep reps and felt good amount of power out of hole
> 
> ...


Don't worry overly about beating reps on light giant sets. Its about blood flow n taxing the muscle without taxing CNS. Still push hard but its the reps that count


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

hilly said:


> Don't worry overly about beating reps on light giant sets. Its about blood flow n taxing the muscle without taxing CNS. Still push hard but its the reps that count


Cheers for popping in mate 

Wont worry too much about numbers like you say and focus on making the reps perfect!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Top work as usual dude. Your a runaway steam train! Cant stop you now!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Top work as usual dude. Your a runaway steam train! Cant stop you now!


YEAH BUDDY!! 

No stopping now... More growing to be done!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Morning Mofo's!!!!

30 mins HIIT all done this morning..... just 10g EAA before hand.

Rest day today, bit sh1t as I feel I could train everyday at the mo  . Food as normal but no intra workout shake and added fats to my whey and cream of rice meal!

Tempted to get a 6 pack meal bag for my new job as I know I can eat at my desk..... anyone have any experiences with them/cheaper alternatives??


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Morning Mofo's!!!!
> 
> 30 mins HIIT all done this morning..... just 10g EAA before hand.
> 
> ...


 @C.Hill uses one. hello chris!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Morning Mofo's!!!!
> 
> 30 mins HIIT all done this morning..... just 10g EAA before hand.
> 
> ...


Their good mate was skeptical at first but can eat on the go all day food stays nice and neat not spilt everywhere


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Cheers @bail 

Seeing they get better reviews and generally look better built than alternatives such as isobag!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/251636-c-hills-2014-gainssss-2.html

We start talking about isobags on page 2.....

SB


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers @bail
> 
> Seeing they get better reviews and generally look better built than alternatives such as isobag!!!


This one gets thrown around daily on the lorry and stays intact t just fine



Most the time on the back with the fittings as no space in the cab

Good buy for Def can fit 4 shakers in their and all


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/251636-c-hills-2014-gainssss-2.html
> 
> We start talking about isobags on page 2.....
> 
> SB


Hmmm best read some more reviews then as Iso bag seems better choice and more durable reading that @C.Hill


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

bail said:


> This one gets thrown around daily on the lorry and stays intact t just fine
> 
> View attachment 160371
> 
> ...


Is yours the 5 or 3 meal option mate?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Is yours the 5 or 3 meal option mate?


3 mate you can get four in though as top section is a box for pills etc but can change for a lunch box easy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Chest/Pump Back & Calves*

Flat Press Machine max set stack plus 40kg - completely smashed this.... 3rd warm up set was the stack and it honestly felt like nothing 

Incline Dumbbell Pres max set 50kg - matched weights/reps from last time but rest was considerably less as was sharing a bench and going back and forth

Decline Bench max set 110kg - up 10kg

Muscle Round on Pec Deck with 77kg

Giant set for Back, 4 rounds consisting of:

Straight Arm Pulldowns

Assisted Chin Ups

Wide Grip Machine Row

Lat Pulldowns

Calves

Seated Calve Raises - 10 reps, rest 10 secs, 20 reps, rest 20 secs, 30 reps, rest 30 secs, 40 reps.

Great session... strength still climbing and numbers getting beat each week so can't complain 

Really happy with how I'm looking at the mo, full and round but still got abs in check and vascularity!!

Just got to keep this up!!!

Mid week treat meal is going to be epic  pics to come!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Mate. You are just a fooking animal atm!

That is all! :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I have an Isobag mate, really like it! Got the one that fits 3 meals in, plus 2 shakes in side bits. Does me great for work, would struggle without it tbh


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Mate. You are just a fooking animal atm!
> 
> That is all! :thumbup1: :beer:


Cheers buddy :thumb:

Gagging for prep to start now lol but more growing needs to be done first!!!

Its that Levrone DVD pre workout


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> I have an Isobag mate, really like it! Got the one that fits 3 meals in, plus 2 shakes in side bits. Does me great for work, would struggle without it tbh


Cheers buddy I'm still torn between that and the 6 pack bag... Isobag is cheaper from memory??


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers buddy :thumb:
> 
> Gagging for prep to start now lol but more growing needs to be done first!!!
> 
> Its that Levrone DVD pre workout


Haha. Pack on that size first mate, reckon you'll chuck quite a bit more on...


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers buddy I'm still torn between that and the 6 pack bag... Isobag is cheaper from memory??


No idea to be fair, I didnt look at the 6 pack bags cos I couldn't remember the name when I ordered this one


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Haha. Pack on that size first mate, reckon you'll chuck quite a bit more on...


I plan to mate 

Don't want people thinking I should do physique :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> I plan to mate
> 
> Don't want people thinking I should do physique :lol:


No chance! :thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Steak, chicken, rice, potato and avacado..... Eat big to get big 

Growing portions :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers buddy I'm still torn between that and the 6 pack bag... Isobag is cheaper from memory??


Look at a fitmark bag pal


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

hilly said:


> Look at a fitmark bag pal


Cheers buddy!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

hilly said:


> Look at a fitmark bag pal


They're pretty cool tbh. May have to invest!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> They're pretty cool tbh. May have to invest!


Looking at this one!

http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/fitmark-bag-the-box-lg?language=en&currency=GBP&gclid=COfavv2ewsECFSEOwwod6rAANw


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Looking at this one!
> 
> http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/fitmark-bag-the-box-lg?language=en&currency=GBP&gclid=COfavv2ewsECFSEOwwod6rAANw


Thats what I've got. Miles better than 6 pack bag etc.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

hilly said:


> Thats what I've got. Miles better than 6 pack bag etc.


Nice one cheers mate  roll on pay day!!

They pretty durable? You had it long?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Looking at this one!
> 
> http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/fitmark-bag-the-box-lg?language=en&currency=GBP&gclid=COfavv2ewsECFSEOwwod6rAANw


Think I prefer the back pack style


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Nice one cheers mate  roll on pay day!!
> 
> They pretty durable? You had it long?


Had it since early this year. Made much much better than others.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Think I prefer the back pack style


The duffel one??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> The duffel one??


http://fitmarkbags.com/fitness-bags/sports-backpacks/endurance-backpack

This one


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> http://fitmarkbags.com/fitness-bags/sports-backpacks/endurance-backpack
> 
> This one


Ahhh that one looks good too!!

Anything beats my current method of carrier bags and freezer packs :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> http://fitmarkbags.com/fitness-bags/sports-backpacks/endurance-backpack
> 
> This one


That's not a cool bag tho I dnt think


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

hilly said:


> That's not a cool bag tho I dnt think


Bugger!!

Just píssed on my chips haven't you lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Bugger!!
> 
> Just píssed on my chips haven't you lol





Goodfella said:


> Ahhh that one looks good too!!
> 
> Anything beats my current method of carrier bags and freezer packs :lol:


Look to order off there site. Takes abt a week. I'm sure I got the bag, extra ice packs n delivery for 70/quid


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

hilly said:


> Look to order off there site. Takes abt a week. I'm sure I got the bag, extra ice packs n delivery for 70/quid


All over it. Cheers bud!!

Hoping I won't look like a right w4nker with this one compared to the others :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> All over it. Cheers bud!!
> 
> Hoping I won't look like a right w4nker with this one compared to the others :lol:


You will


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You will


I'll take less of a w4nker then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> I'll take less of a w4nker then


Mate us "body builders" all look like wànkers to the general public lol


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Looking quality mate. I'm envious I look a right mess compared to you haha.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

naturalun said:


> Looking quality mate. I'm envious I look a right mess compared to you haha.


Cheers @naturalun 

Just hit a good patch of consistency with training and diet and results starting to come together!!

You got a journal? Hows your training going?


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers @naturalun
> 
> Just hit a good patch of consistency with training and diet and results starting to come together!!
> 
> You got a journal? Hows your training going?


Yeah I do mate and results have came bulked up 15lbs and not much fat (but I already had a fair amount) but I still have a long way to go for my goals. Always counting calories/eating fairly good whole foods, the odd bit of crap now and again but I always hit macronutrients.

Training is going well, I'm 4.5 weeks off test so 1.5 week in PCT I was dreading training off-gear but it's not so bad just recovery, lost a little strength few kg here and there. Only shed 2lbs weight so far but keeping in a surplus, so must be water coming off me, hoping I don't lose that much more I'm sure I've done pretty well to only lose 2lbs so far whilst in PCT, but it's been my first cycle so can't really compare water weight, however i do know.. I added dbol midway (didnt agree with it) gained 5lb after 7-8 days, soon as I stopped I lost 5lbs within couple days.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

naturalun said:


> Yeah I do mate and results have came bulked up 15lbs and not much fat (but I already had a fair amount) but I still have a long way to go for my goals. Always counting calories/eating fairly good whole foods, the odd bit of crap now and again but I always hit macronutrients.
> 
> Training is going well, I'm 4.5 weeks off test so 1.5 week in PCT I was dreading training off-gear but it's not so bad just recovery, lost a little strength few kg here and there. Only shed 2lbs weight so far but keeping in a surplus, so must be water coming off me, hoping I don't lose that much more I'm sure I've done pretty well to only lose 2lbs so far whilst in PCT, but it's been my first cycle so can't really compare water weight, however i do know.. I added dbol midway (didnt agree with it) gained 5lb after 7-8 days, soon as I stopped I lost 5lbs within couple days.


What's the link to your journal?

Your doing well in PCT mate just keep intensity up in training and don't slack on diet front and you'll maintain 90% of your gains  !!

I really rate Dbol as a great med for strength and size gains.. shame you didnt get on with it, adding nolva may help next time??


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Goodfella said:


> What's the link to your journal?
> 
> Your doing well in PCT mate just keep intensity up in training and don't slack on diet front and you'll maintain 90% of your gains  !!
> 
> I really rate Dbol as a great med for strength and size gains.. shame you didnt get on with it, adding nolva may help next time??


I don't have a journal mate, I go away a lot without access to internet so can't really do one as it'd be inactive for months at a time, maybe if I get a prolonged period with not working away I may do one. Yeah it helped with strength and like I said added 5lbs albeit water weight in a week. But it sky rocketed my BP and I just didn't feel so good, felt better few days after stopping. Maybe so with the nolva I used adex on cycle 0.5 E3D.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

naturalun said:


> I don't have a journal mate, I go away a lot without access to internet so can't really do one as it'd be inactive for months at a time, maybe if I get a prolonged period with not working away I may do one. Yeah it helped with strength and like I said added 5lbs albeit water weight in a week. But it sky rocketed my BP and I just didn't feel so good, felt better few days after stopping. Maybe so with the nolva I used adex on cycle 0.5 E3D.


Yeah I noticed slight increase in BP too.... Baby aspirin, hawthorn berry and celery helps


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Goodfella said:


> Yeah I noticed slight increase in BP too.... Baby aspirin, hawthorn berry and celery helps


I'll have to give that a blast next time I use, got loads of dbol left so I'll throw em in one day.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

naturalun said:


> I'll have to give that a blast next time I use, got loads of dbol left so I'll throw em in one day.


No don't do that send them me :whistling:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Love a freebie dont u edd


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Love a freebie dont u edd


I always tip well mate you know that


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Love a freebie dont u edd


I got some lovely freebies this week, 10ml of mtren and 10ml of the TorRip


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I got some lovely freebies this week, 10ml of mtren and 10ml of the TorRip


Lucky Cnut!!! My delts need that tren goodness


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Lucky Cnut!!! My delts need that tren goodness


No they don't PMSL

I'll use the Torrip next year, spring cycle will be lots of tren


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> No they don't PMSL
> 
> I'll use the Torrip next year, spring cycle will be lots of tren


Not sure what's planned for me pre comp wise... But hoping some tasty Tren is involved


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Not sure what's planned for me pre comp wise... But hoping some tasty Tren is involved


Tren and Winny for you young man smash some halo too lol

I'm just going to do 6 weeks short esters test tren and mast equal measure


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Tren and Winny for you young man smash some halo too lol
> 
> I'm just going to do 6 weeks short esters test tren and mast equal measure


Blast type dosage??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Blast type dosage??


Nah, probably 600mg of each. That's tame for UKM


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nah, probably 600mg of each. That's tame for UKM


Should go for them Bostin Lloyd type doses :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Should go for them Bostin Lloyd type doses :lol:


6k mg each week then....

Would I gain well?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> 6k mg each week then....
> 
> Would I gain well?


Get delts like me in no time


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Get delts like me in no time


I'd want bigger ones than that if I did 18g of gear a week PMSL

No offence mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I'd want bigger ones than that if I did 18g of gear a week PMSL
> 
> No offence mate


*cries and goes to jab 18g into his inadequate delts


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> *cries and goes to jab 18g into his inadequate delts


Intravenous would be better mate, go for a vein on the neck


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Arms/Pump Delts & Abs*

Preacher Machine Curls max set 70kg - up 5kg!!

Seated Dumbbell Curls max set 22.5kg

Muscle Round on Cable Curls with 70kg

V Bar Pushdowns max set Stack plus 30kg - up 10kg

CGBP on Smith max set 105kg

Muscle Round on Overhead Rope Extension with 80kg

Giant set for Delts, 4 rounds consisting of:

Seated Rear DB Raises

Hammer Press

Seated DB Laterals

Barbell Front Raises

4 sets of Lying Leg Raises, 4 sets of Crunches

Biiiiiiiiig ass pump tonight, sweep in triceps coming on nicely which is nice considering they are flat as fcuk :lol:

Got this Russian type of bloke come up to me mid session asking which type of HGH I'm on... Got quite angry when I told him I wasn't on it lol!!

Happy with current condition ab veins coming through tonight 



Got to try and top @sean 162 on leg press tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Haha. Best sort of compliment that mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Arms/Pump Delts & Abs*
> 
> Preacher Machine Curls max set 70kg - up 5kg!!
> 
> ...


Bring it on!!

Lets get this show on the road! Need to train together again! Every set im not gna tell myself that blocky looking fcuker isnt gna outgrow me ! . Motivation in itself


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great work mate, veins and random Russian compliments not a bad day :cool2:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Haha. Best sort of compliment that mate! :thumbup1:


As long as he means 20iu's a day :lol:



sean 162 said:


> Bring it on!!
> 
> Lets get this show on the road! Need to train together again! Every set im not gna tell myself that blocky looking fcuker isnt gna outgrow me ! . Motivation in itself


Just like I tell myself I'm gona keep getting bigger and leaner than that narrow cnut 



Adz said:


> Great work mate, veins and random Russian compliments not a bad day :cool2:


Cheers buddy 

Roll on legs tomorrow!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Just finished work for the day 

Off now till Thursday!!! So fresh meals and afternoon workouts/naps aplenty 

Arms nicely sore this morning but no savage DOMS... noticed since starting with @hilly my recovery is miles better, with diet, intra workout nutrition and peds all bang on, body parts recover within 36-48 hours really.

Remember when I thought DOMS meant you were growing and if I didnt get them I wasted a workout... there are times now I don't even get them!!

Heavy Quads/Pump Hamstrings & Calves in a few hours


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Just finished work for the day
> 
> Off now till Thursday!!! So fresh meals and afternoon workouts/naps aplenty
> 
> ...


Rub it in u skinny mofo!

MEGA JELOUS!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Rub it in u skinny mofo!
> 
> MEGA JELOUS!


More rest more growth 

Be within half a stone of you tomorrow I bet!!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> More rest more growth
> 
> Be within half a stone of you tomorrow I bet!!!


No time to reply. Just popping for more cookies!! ( edd will not pass me )

Gna have to dig the mutant mass out LOOL


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> No time to reply. Just popping for more cookies!! ( edd will not pass me )
> 
> Gna have to dig the mutant mass out LOOL


Oat and raisin I hope.... Wouldn't want you getting smoother


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Quads/Pump Hamstrings & Calves*

Leg Extensions max set Stack plus 45kg x 13 - up 5kg +1 rep

Leg Press max set 480kg x 13 - up 20kg... not quite @sean 162 but soon enough 

Forward Facing Hack Squat max set 240kg x 10 - up 40kg... pause all these in the hole with a 5 sec negative down

Muscle Round on Hammer V Squat with 180kg - up 10kg

Tri set for Hamstrings, 3 rounds consisting of :

Lying Leg Curls

DB Lunges

High and Wide Leg Press

4 sets Standing Calve Raises, 4 sets Seated Calve Raises

Awesome session, strength keeps climbing and first quad workout for a while my knees havent bothered me.

Knees would hurt most on leg press but by slowing down my negatives and going just shy of lockout this has cured it 

Had some of my gym's upper body brigade question me on leg training... they both watched my muscle round and just shook their head! ..... when I said I train legs every 4 days too I think they were close to having a heart attack :lol:

After last round of hammys I just lay in the leg press for at least 5 mins... Legs were cramping big time, straighten legs then hammys cramped, bent legs then quads cramped :lol:

Checked out my legs PWO and very happy with how they are responding... first time I've looked at them today and thought they're not a weak point


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Serious weights and reps moved. I know ur always using top form too. Actually feel a little sick seeing those numbers. Yet again need to up my game and tell my mind that just cos im on cruise doesnt mean i cant push... Its hard now with new routine. Not a lot of focus on strength atm.. But i will show u whos boss soon enough!

I also need a fcuking office job!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Serious weights and reps moved. I know ur always using top form too. Actually feel a little sick seeing those numbers. Yet again need to up my game and tell my mind that just cos im on cruise doesnt mean i cant push... Its hard now with new routine. Not a lot of focus on strength atm.. But i will show u whos boss soon enough!
> 
> I also need a fcuking office job!


Cheers buddy gota move some decent weights to catch your wheels 

Haha you'll have to show me who's boss when we train legs . Gota be last man standing style leg workout 

Ah mate it's amazing all that rest sat browsing ukm eating meals


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Such a shame there ia a swear filter on here!

Dont u worry i have summit up my sleeve for dem gainzzzzzz

Bring bring!!... Hello tpw . I need to order me 5 kg creatine !


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Such a shame there ia a swear filter on here!
> 
> Dont u worry i have summit up my sleeve for dem gainzzzzzz
> 
> Bring bring!!... Hello tpw . I need to order me 5 kg creatine !


DAA & tribulus for me mate  hello gainzzz!!!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Morning all 

Check in complete with boss!

Weight 201lbs so 1lb loss ffs .

Orders are hit cheat HARD tonight and food will be upped tomorrow 

Cheat meal suggestions please!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dominoes and Ben and Jerrys time obviously


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Morning all
> 
> Check in complete with boss!
> 
> ...


Ben and Jerry's from your mrs's crack!

Any good?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Dominoes and Ben and Jerrys time obviously


Pizza was and always is first thought lol.

Definitely getting some peanut butter cup Ben and jerrys


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Ben and Jerry's from your mrs's crack!
> 
> Any good?


 can't beat that!! What flavour haha.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> can't beat that!! What flavour haha.


Àrse flavour mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Àrse flavour mate


Fcuking wrong un


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Without a doubt the best dessert by a fcuking mile!!!










The oreo has gone completely soft aswell


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

So of the back of this weeks weight loss food has been increased!!

Upped intra workout carbs and carbs with breakfast!

Not had carbs with breakfast for at least 5 months lol. Right little treat having some rice pudding first thing 

Back on it today.... Heavy Back/Pump Chest cannot wait 

Time to get biggg!!!!!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I like the look of this heavy/pump style of training. Does everything get hit twice a week that way?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I like the look of this heavy/pump style of training. Does everything get hit twice a week that way?


Every 8 days matey. I love it. Growing like never before and for once staying lean lol.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Back/Pump Chest & Abs*

Underhand Pulldowns max set 126kg

Barbell Rows max set 140kg x 8 - huge PB  real good tight form too... No jerking!!

Cable Rows max set 126kg

Muscle Round on Rack Deadlifts with 190kg

Tri set for Chest, 4 rounds consisting of:

Pec Deck

Incline Bench Press

Flat Dumbbell Press

4 sets Hanging Leg Raises, 4 sets Cable Crunches

Humongous pump today!!! Must have been dat dere pizza/brownie combo :lol:

Really happy with barbell rows... Form was super tight!

Starting to notice size improvements now... Very happy with way things are going! No stopping now


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

126 kg underhand pulldowns??? How is this possible . Think i was doing 106 kg last week with tight form.

Any swinging?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Carbs for breakfast always for me, gets me started nicely then I stay off them most of the day.

Good bent over row weight, I love those :thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> 126 kg underhand pulldowns??? How is this possible . Think i was doing 106 kg last week with tight form.
> 
> Any swinging?


Honestly no.... You know I'm a form nazi 

I slightly lean forward to allow for a better stretch in my lats, then ever so slightly lean back at bottom for contraction but no jerking whatsoever  .


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ur a man monster then . I doubt i will reach that ever !


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Carbs for breakfast always for me, gets me started nicely then I stay off them most of the day.
> 
> Good bent over row weight, I love those :thumbup1:


I can get abit sleepy mid morning when having carbs at breakfast but that's when I didn't have a fat source in there to help stabilise and prolong the release of energy and stop me crashing!

Cheers buddy  love bent rows the contraction is unrivalled IMO.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Ur a man monster then . I doubt i will reach that ever !


This comes from the guy who inclines the 75's :lol:

I ain't ever getting close to that!!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok we all have our areas! U cheered me up . And the 75s are gna be warm ups next yr !


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Ok we all have our areas! U cheered me up . And the 75s are gna be warm ups next yr !


Give each other something to aim for mate 

You'll have to aim for them 120's at Harlow


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Shot I took yesterday.... Happy with thickness improvements, feel as though that was something I needed to improve!










Heavy Delts/Pump Arms & Calves this afternoon!

Feels good to be off work


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Skinny pr1ck


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Skinny pr1ck


Narrow Cnut!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

big bastard


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> big bastard


Soon to be bigger b4stard


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Soon to be bigger b4stard


yeaaaah buddy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> yeaaaah buddy


Prep ain't far off so gota get moving!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Delts/Pump Arms & Calves*

Standing Laterals max set 25kg x 9 

Reverse Pec Deck max set 105kg

Rope Front Raise max set 75kg

Hammer Shoulder Press max set 140kg - not done these in a while.... Will be back to 4 plates a side in no time :thumb:

Giant set for Arms, 4 rounds consisting of:

Cable Curls

French Press

EZ Close Grip Curls

Straight Bar Pushdowns

Standing Calve Raises - 10 reps, rest 10 secs, 20 reps, rest 20 secs, 30 reps, rest 30 secs, 40 reps.

Biiiiiig pump. Very happy with hammer press weights considering pre exhausting all 3 delt heads prior to pressing!

Triceps really coming along now much fuller and much more pronounced sweep. Upper body generally looking a lot more full and round... Good times


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

For those wondering about my current macros 










Very happy with current condition considering these numbers and the fact I dieted on sub 30g of carbs!!! YES 30g of carbs lol!!

Diet working wonders and will mean I can lose fat on higher calories come prep!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

How the hell do you get below 30g of carbs??


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> For those wondering about my current macros
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine are pretty similar ATM. nice


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> For those wondering about my current macros
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will end up fair bit higher to. You'll be sick soon lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> How the hell do you get below 30g of carbs??


By pushing far too hard and thinking less food was the only way to get shredded... Worked but felt like sh1t lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> How the hell do you get below 30g of carbs??


By pushing far too hard and thinking less food was the only way to get shredded... Worked but felt like sh1t lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

hilly said:


> Will end up fair bit higher to. You'll be sick soon lol


Good stuff buddy  still get ravenous on them macros... Welcome increase lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> mine are pretty similar ATM. nice


Still hungry lol 

Digestion has never been better though, eliminating gluten has been a god send!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Are you just adding carbs in PWO? How often do you increase, and by how much?

I'm on around 175g PWO at the minute, and looking to gradually increase over the next few months. Taking 50mcg T3 each morning too.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Are you just adding carbs in PWO? How often do you increase, and by how much?
> 
> I'm on around 175g PWO at the minute, and looking to gradually increase over the next few months. Taking 50mcg T3 each morning too.


I have @hilly monitoring my diet mate so he decides based on how I'm looking, my weight etc.

Best bet is to maximise your carbs around your workout (pre/intra/post) then add carbs into meals furthest away from your workout.

40-50g increases as and when you need them!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Hamstrings/Pump Quads & Abs*

Barbell Squats max set 170kg x 7 ATG - really happy with this... Up and down no rest and no back rounding!!

Lying Leg Curls max set 75kg

Seated Leg Curl max set 98kg

Romanian Deadlifts max set 140kg - 40kg increase.... much happier with these, getting a much greater connection with hamstrings!

Tri set for Quads, 3 rounds consisting of:

Leg Extensions - 105kg

Leg Press - 320kg

Hammer V Squat - 100kg

Minimum 15 reps!!

Legs coming on leaps and bounds now, a lot fuller and much more pronounced now and hamstrings starting to show some sweep!!

For those who are interested I'm on Instagram now!! Follow me EDD_OLDFIELDPT


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bit of morning shoulder striations 

Heavy Chest/Pump Back today instead of planned rest day as going away for weekend Friday night so won't have time then!

Got some hunters chicken for tonight's cheat aswell 

@R0BLET still using head and shoulders :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Following you on IG big fella


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Bit of morning shoulder striations
> 
> Heavy Chest/Pump Back today instead of planned rest day as going away for weekend Friday night so won't have time then!
> 
> ...


*like ?

Looking awesome mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Following you on IG big fella


Right back at you mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> *like ?
> 
> Looking awesome mate


Like 

Cheers buddy!! Always weigh myself mid week and body has sucked them carbs right up 205lbs now  ... Always a tad less come weekend tho!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Following on IG, ya shredded cvnt :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Following on IG, ya shredded cvnt :lol:


Nice one mate 

Haha first time I've "bulked" whilst staying lean!! Hopefully make prep more manageable and be able to grow alittle into the show!

How's your training been going buddy??


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Nice one mate
> 
> Haha first time I've "bulked" whilst staying lean!! Hopefully make prep more manageable and be able to grow alittle into the show!
> 
> How's your training been going buddy??


It's definitely working for you so far, that delt shot is insane! :thumb:

Can't really knock it at the minute, strength isn't where I'd like it, but volume and intensity are pretty high. Got the week off work so I'm training with a mate who's coached by Shane Bye, relatively unknown guy on the scene, but he's a tank and puts my mates through some brutal workouts! Got legs tonight and I can't wait for it!

Steadily gaining weight, went up 2.1kg last week and a few people have said I'm looking fuller, probably just water weight from Oxys/Dbol, but I'll take it :lol: :lol:

Edit



ZKK makes him look small here haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> It's definitely working for you so far, that delt shot is insane! :thumb:
> 
> Can't really knock it at the minute, strength isn't where I'd like it, but volume and intensity are pretty high. Got the week off work so I'm training with a mate who's coached by Shane Bye, relatively unknown guy on the scene, but he's a tank and puts my mates through some brutal workouts! Got legs tonight and I can't wait for it!
> 
> Steadily gaining weight, went up 2.1kg last week and a few people have said I'm looking fuller, probably just water weight from Oxys/Dbol, but I'll take it :lol: :lol:


Cheers mate  my delts always stay stupid lean lol

I wasn't use to the volume of my new program and weights initially suffered slightly .... Was a bit of a head fcuk for someone who has done DC/HIT training lol.

Strength is right back up now tho... Stronger than before and doing more volume now so stick with it mate it'll come up 

Ahhh jealous wish I had someone to train with lol even for a week... Need to sort other session @sxbarnes , @sean 162 & anyone else who is interested 

Ahhh nice combo that... Not that Id know :whistling:

Fcukkkk he's a monster!!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Like
> 
> Cheers buddy!! Always weigh myself mid week and body has sucked them carbs right up 205lbs now  ... Always a tad less come weekend tho!!


I'm trying not to weigh in often. Messes with me too much PMSL - not gain, up doses 

I'm just going by clothes and mirror for now.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I'm trying not to weigh in often. Messes with me too much PMSL - not gain, up doses
> 
> I'm just going by clothes and mirror for now.


I do it once a week for check in with boss man, then mid week just because I'm bored :lol:

Main gauge is body fat, fullness and strength tho


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Chest/Pump Back & Calves*

Flat Machine Press max set Stack plus 40kg - completely maxed this bad boy  swap for incline machine press @hilly ?

Incline Dumbbell Press max set 50kg - 1 rep up on previous!

Decline Bench Press max set 120kg - 10kg up on previous!

Muscle Round on Pec Deck with 84kg

Giant set for Back, 4 rounds consisting of:

Straight Arm Pulldowns

Facing Away Wide Grip Pulldowns

Underhand Barbell Rows - squeeze in lower lats was insane!!

Wide Grip Machine Row

All done with a 3 second negative and 2 count squeeze at contraction..... made a hugeeeee difference and back was so pumped I had imaginary lat syndrome but with some form of lats :lol:

Calves

4 sets Standing Calve Raises, 4 sets Seated Calve Raises - focused on contraction on these as last few attempts not been happy with form... result was much greater mind muscle connection and hyooooooooge pump in my calves!!!

Went through a few mandatory poses PWO... had a few of the older competitors give me a few tips... all positive feedback though saying I have the potential to do well which is always nice to hear but head down and keep grinding


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Chest/Pump Back & Calves*
> 
> Flat Machine Press max set Stack plus 40kg - completely maxed this bad boy  swap for incline machine press @hilly ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


>


:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Chest/Pump Back & Calves*
> 
> Flat Machine Press max set Stack plus 40kg - completely maxed this bad boy  swap for incline machine press @hilly ?
> 
> ...


How do u find flat bb bench as a movement?/


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

hilly said:


> How do u find flat bb bench as a movement?/


Very good mate.... Don't struggle to get a connection with my chest


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Very good mate.... Don't struggle to get a connection with my chest


Switch to that then bud  . Its growing season after all..


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

hilly said:


> Switch to that then bud  . Its growing season after all..


Nice one cheers buddy 

Be nice to see what kinda weight I can shift on this!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Arms/Pump Delts & Abs*

Preacher Curl Machine max set 70kg

Seated Alternate Dumbbell Curl max set 25kg x 8 - biiiiiiiiig PB 

Muscle Round on Cable Curls with 75kg

V Bar Pushdowns max set STACK plus 30kg

CGBP on Smith max set 110kg x 8 - another big PB!!!

Muscle Round on Overhead Rope Extension with 85kg

Giant set for Delts, 4 rounds consisting of:

Hammer Military

Rear Dumbbell Swings

Wide Grip Upright Rows

Seated Dumbbell Laterals

Abs

4 sets Hanging Leg Raises, 4 sets Crunches

Great session, all numbers up, even if by a rep... progression is king here and this is what will keep me growing 

Looking ALOT fuller than last week and pumps are still increasing so carbs are doing the business!!

On a different note looking to get some knee sleeves....more of a precautionary thing but can anyone recommend me any? @MRSTRONG or anyone else with experience with them???


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Excellent session mate. :thumbup1:

110kg x 8 CGBP !!! Watch them arms grow!

Knee Sleeves..... I wear the triple ply, but my knees are fcuked

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/strengthshop-triple-ply-odin-elbow-sleeves.html

Double ply would easily do for you...

More light weight you can't beat the Rehband ones...

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/rehband-knee-sleeve.html


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great work mate!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

double ply are decent mate https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves.html


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Excellent session mate. :thumbup1:
> 
> 110kg x 8 CGBP !!! Watch them arms grow!
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy 

Arms alot rounder now and flow much better with my upper body... delts/back don't dwarf them as much now :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Great work mate!


Cheers buddy  !!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> double ply are decent mate https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves.html


Thanks buddy will invest


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks buddy will invest


I use these.

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves/strengthshop-single-ply-hercules-knee-sleeves.html


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

hilly said:


> I use these.
> 
> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves/strengthshop-single-ply-hercules-knee-sleeves.html


Cheers buddy.

Any reason for single ply over double??


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers buddy.
> 
> Any reason for single ply over double??


I'd thought the double n triple meant more assistance I was told. We just want a lil stability in knee not help pushing weight. N they cheaper haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

hilly said:


> I'd thought the double n triple meant more assistance I was told. We just want a lil stability in knee not help pushing weight. N they cheaper haha


Yeah good point I just want support not assistance.

Cheaper is always welcomed too lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

if you want support and a little assistance i`d go rehband .

ive got the singles doubles and triple and rehband sleeves , i prefer the rehband but a little help to push an extra 10kg imo is better as you can overload the legs more .


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> if you want support and a little assistance i`d go rehband .
> 
> ive got the singles doubles and triple and rehband sleeves , i prefer the rehband but a little help to push an extra 10kg imo is better as you can overload the legs more .


Havnt heard of a rehband will do some reading


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> if you want support and a little assistance i`d go rehband .
> 
> ive got the singles doubles and triple and rehband sleeves , i prefer the rehband but a little help to push an extra 10kg imo is better as you can overload the legs more .


Like this https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/rehband-old-style-7mm-knee-sleeve.html ??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hilly said:


> Havnt heard of a rehband will do some reading


they dominate strongman in terms of belts/supports/sleeves , really not cheap though NEOPRENE KNEE SUPPORT REHBAND 7751 CORE LINE | eBay


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Like this https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/rehband-old-style-7mm-knee-sleeve.html ??


these are ones i have and cheaper than link i posted above NEOPRENE KNEE SUPPORT REHBAND 7751 CORE LINE KNIEBANDAGE | eBay


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> these are ones i have and cheaper than link i posted above NEOPRENE KNEE SUPPORT REHBAND 7751 CORE LINE KNIEBANDAGE | eBay


Nice one cheers mate. These singles yeah??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Nice one cheers mate. These singles yeah??


yeah mate singles and its a single sleeve


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> yeah mate singles and its a single sleeve


Good job it's payday


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Good job it's payday


the 7mm originals are on for £69 each :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> the 7mm originals are on for £69 each :lol:


Id rather pin some deca :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Id rather pin some deca :lol:


haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Just prepped two days worth of meals as going away with the missus for the weekend.

So won't be missing any meals 

Plus ripped gym harlow is 5 minutes away from where we are staying so heavy quads/pump hamstrings will happen there. Saw jp when me @sxbarnes and @sean 162 went last time. Fcuking monster lol.

Have a good weekend mofos


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Just prepped two days worth of meals as going away with the missus for the weekend.
> 
> So won't be missing any meals
> 
> ...


Have a good one


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Have a good one


Will do buddy.

Will get pics of tomorrow's cheat as usual


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just catching up mate, looking great, enjoy weekend away, in Harlow FFS (what a fookin dump  ).


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Just catching up mate, looking great, enjoy weekend away, in Harlow FFS (what a fookin dump  ).


 :lol: staying at Roydon marina village mate look it up its awesome  . But yeah harlow itself sh1t hole haha

Thanks mate  you finding hilly's diet then??


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Quads/Pump Hamstrings*

Hammer Leg Extensions max set 3.5 plates per side

Leg Press max set 500kg x 13

Hack Squat max set 130kg Ass to Grass 

Muscle Round on Unilateral Leg Press

Tri set for Hamstrings, 3 rounds consisting of:

Lying Leg Curls

Standing Leg Curls

High and Wide Leg Press

Seated Calve Raises - 10 reps, pause ten secs, 20 reps, pause 20 secs, 30 reps, pause 30 secs, 40 reps at 55kg

Awesome workout. Great to train in other gyms from time to time. Was at ripped gym in harlow everything is hammer strength machines are so smooth lol!

The leg press and hack squat were by far the best I've ever used.... Literally no pressure on my knees just pure quads 

Saw JP in there.... Fcuking unit :lol:

Have a good weekend guys


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Fookin good work there mate! Good equipment does make a difference! :thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Fookin good work there mate! Good equipment does make a difference! :thumbup1:


Too right it does mate.... Lower back and knees were loving it lol.

Quads were covered in veins pwo. Looked awesome


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Did you say hello.....


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Did you say hello.....


?? To who lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> ?? To who lol


JP you spastic


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> JP you spastic


Opposite ends of the gym.... He was doing cardio lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Opposite ends of the gym.... He was doing cardio lol


Oh PMSL

Anyway shouldn't you be balls deep in the Mrs or something ?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Oh PMSL
> 
> Anyway shouldn't you be balls deep in the Mrs or something ?


That what's tapatalk was made for.... Multi tasking mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> That what's tapatalk was made for.... Multi tasking mate


Very talented mate. Impressive


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Very talented mate. Impressive


Missus ain't impressed


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> :lol: staying at Roydon marina village mate look it up its awesome  . But yeah harlow itself sh1t hole haha
> 
> Thanks mate  you finding hilly's diet then??


Yes, some lovely places in Essex countryside around Harlow but you are right, Harlow itself leaves a lot to be desired 

I'll check that place out.

Diet is fine, I am eating so much clean food I am full at all times. Weight is falling off which is the aim. How are you finding it and obviously your aims are different than mine.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Yes, some lovely places in Essex countryside around Harlow but you are right, Harlow itself leaves a lot to be desired
> 
> I'll check that place out.
> 
> Diet is fine, I am eating so much clean food I am full at all times. Weight is falling off which is the aim. How are you finding it and obviously your aims are different than mine.


Finding it awesome mate.... Never ate so many carbs whilst staying lean and growing so fast. Plus my hunger is increasing weekly. Hilly has got my metabolism firing on all cylinders


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Back/Pump Chest & Abs*

Underhand Pulldowns max set 133kg

Barbell Bent Over Rows max set 150kg

Cable Rows max set 133kg

Muscle Round on Rack Deads with 195kg

Tri set for Chest, 4 rounds consisting of:

Incline Bench

Incline Flys

Flat Machine Press

4 sets Hanging Leg Raises, 4 sets Crunches.

Felt really strong tonight. Bent rows performed with good form and pump was huge!!!!!!

Tri set for chest was great.... Pressing first then flys is the way forward... Feel the stretch a lot more this way 

Time to grow


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Back/Pump Chest & Abs*
> 
> Underhand Pulldowns max set 133kg
> 
> ...


Nice Deads mate!

*like


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Loadsa weight on them bent over rows!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Back/Pump Chest & Abs*
> 
> Underhand Pulldowns max set 133kg
> 
> ...


That's a lot if weight on Mr impressive mate. They def 5 deep breaths in between each set of 4?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

hilly said:


> That's a lot if weight on Mr impressive mate. They def 5 deep breaths in between each set of 4?


Yes mate.... Hands go numb by the end. Upper back completely ruined by end


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nice Deads mate!
> 
> *like


Cheers buddy 

Felt it all over tonight. Lower, upper. Total back was fcuked haha.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Loadsa weight on them bent over rows!


Cheers mate. Felt really powerful tonight so just went for it


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Yes mate.... Hands go numb by the end. Upper back completely ruined by end


V v gd


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

hilly said:


> V v gd


Cheers buddy 

Back PWO


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking great buddy!

You either own one pair of boxers or have several of the same PMSL


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Looking great buddy!
> 
> You either own one pair of boxers or have several of the same PMSL


Trust you to notice that :lol:

Just a coincidence I'm wearing the same pair honest :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Trust you to notice that :lol:
> 
> Just a coincidence I'm wearing the same pair honest :whistling:


I have an eye for detail


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I have an eye for detail


Need to make my back bigger so you don't notice


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

You're moving a lot of weight on the bent over rows mate! Very impressive. And the back is looking awesome .

What does a muscle round consist of? Is it the same type of muscle round as Scott Stevenson's style of training?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> You're moving a lot of weight on the bent over rows mate! Very impressive. And the back is looking awesome .
> 
> What does a muscle round consist of? Is it the same type of muscle round as Scott Stevenson's style of training?


Thanks mate  bent rows have taken over Deads as my favourite back exercise..... Feel a great mind muscle connection with it!!!

Yes mate same as Scott Stevenson.... 6 sets of 4 reps with 5 deep breaths inbetween.... First few sets are ok but 3rd set onwards is torture


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks mate  bent rows have taken over Deads as my favourite back exercise..... Feel a great mind muscle connection with it!!!
> 
> Yes mate same as Scott Stevenson.... 6 sets of 4 reps with 5 deep breaths inbetween.... First few sets are ok but 3rd set onwards is torture


I can see these making an appearance in my training soon


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I can see these making an appearance in my training soon


Superb finisher mate... Pump and fullness is unreal


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Need to make my back bigger so you don't notice


Looks huge tbh mate, quality thickness coming through!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Looks huge tbh mate, quality thickness coming through!


Thanks buddy 

Happy with overall shape. Think rear delts are finally starting to pop through. Thickness has come on loads with heavy rows/rack Deads!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Back is looking awesome mate!

Proper got me motivated to train back tonight, no ****. Ok some ****.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Looking good so far mate, liking keeping up with your progress, i cant even deadlift what you are rowing at the moment haha.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Back is looking awesome mate!
> 
> Proper got me motivated to train back tonight, no ****. Ok some ****.


 :lol:

Cheers buddy  happy with thickness and detail just need more width!!

What's routine for your back workout looking like?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Looking good so far mate, liking keeping up with your progress, i cant even deadlift what you are rowing at the moment haha.


Cheers buddy  glad your enjoying it!!

How's your training come along? I miss deadlifts lol.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers buddy  glad your enjoying it!!
> 
> How's your training come along? I miss deadlifts lol.


Yeah training coming along brilliantly cheers, my back is fooked from yesterday had a few changes which ive made, on the big three im doing the reps like this 10/10/8/6/4 weight going up as reps go down obviously, doing deadlifts like that yesterday nearly killed me hahabut yeah enjoying it so far, think ive finally got my diet cracked too so feeling really good about everything at present


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Yeah training coming along brilliantly cheers, my back is fooked from yesterday had a few changes which ive made, on the big three im doing the reps like this 10/10/8/6/4 weight going up as reps go down obviously, doing deadlifts like that yesterday nearly killed me hahabut yeah enjoying it so far, think ive finally got my diet cracked too so feeling really good about everything at present


Ah that's a great way to hit both strength and hypertrophy rep ranges 

I typically did my lower rep sets first just to massage my ego and lift more lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> :lol:
> 
> Cheers buddy  happy with thickness and detail just need more width!!
> 
> What's routine for your back workout looking like?


Today I was gonna start off with rack pulls, then iso lat pull down, iso seated row, t bar rows and then a few sets of bicep work. Tend to pyramid exercises 3-5 sets and increase weight until I can't get 8 reps.

Thoughts?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Today I was gonna start off with rack pulls, then iso lat pull down, iso seated row, t bar rows and then a few sets of bicep work. Tend to pyramid exercises 3-5 sets and increase weight until I can't get 8 reps.
> 
> Thoughts?


I'd put rack Deads last and add in chin ups first... Set yourself a target like 50 reps and do them in as few sets possible.

Just an option though all sounds good me


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Ah that's a great way to hit both strength and hypertrophy rep ranges
> 
> I typically did my lower rep sets first just to massage my ego and lift more lol


Yeah I'm loving it so far, rest of the lifts on the days range from 8-15 so that's the only strength work I do, it makes a nice change, the thought of starting heavy then going up in reps just makes me sick haha I prefer the other way round, pump I get by the end of it is ridiculous too


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Yeah I'm loving it so far, rest of the lifts on the days range from 8-15 so that's the only strength work I do, it makes a nice change, the thought of starting heavy then going up in reps just makes me sick haha I prefer the other way round, pump I get by the end of it is ridiculous too


Wise choice mate not lifting with ego


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Wise choice mate not lifting with ego


Yeah i lifted with ego for a month or so last year and it did me more harm than good, at that point i understood what people meant when they said train smart haha.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Yeah i lifted with ego for a month or so last year and it did me more harm than good, at that point i understood what people meant when they said train smart haha.


I'm the same tbh mate. Used to be all about "moving weight" but ever since I've actually tried to engage the working muscle I've seen my best results!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Delts/Pump Arms & Calves*

Standing Laterals max set 27.5kg - new PB  coming for them 30's!!

Reverse Pec Deck max set 105kg

Rope Front Raise max set 75kg

Dumbbell Press max set 45kg x 10 - all time PB!!

Giant set for Arms, 4 rounds consisting of:

Rope Hammers

French Press

Preacher Machine

CGBP on Smith

4 sets Standing Calve Raises, 4 sets Seated Calve Raises

Great workout! Strength still climbing... really happy with DB press pb considering all three delt heads were pre exhausted!!

Couple of extra pics from last night.. Really happy with progress  thickness come on loads and look leaner than when I finished my diet :lol:

View attachment 161034


View attachment 161035


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Delts/Pump Arms & Calves*
> 
> Standing Laterals max set 27.5kg - new PB  coming for them 30's!!
> 
> ...


Faaaaaaaack!!

Impressive mate.

You make @Chelsea look fat and me look like Mo Farah


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Faaaaaaaack!!
> 
> Impressive mate.
> 
> You make @Chelsea look fat and me look like Mo Farah


Haha cheers mate 

Think Mo's got you beat mate you not seen his advert?? On the quorn  lol

Got the @Chelsea bit right though :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Haha cheers mate
> 
> Think Mo's got you beat mate you not seen his advert?? On the quorn  lol
> 
> Got the @Chelsea bit right though :lol:


He has dem genetics bruv! 

Seriously, you look freaky as fùck!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> He has dem genetics bruv!
> 
> Seriously, you look freaky as fùck!


I'm taking that as biiiiig compliment 

Cheers buddy! Roll on NPP from next week to get freakier :thumb:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dont massage his ego too much the lil 5hit is growing like an absoloute weed.

I dont like u anymore edd!

P.s VERY VERY impressive session!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Dont massage his ego too much the lil 5hit is growing like an absoloute weed.
> 
> I dont like u anymore edd!
> 
> P.s VERY VERY impressive session!


And there's plenty more growing to be done 

P.S never liked you anyway cnut :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Faaaaaaaack!!
> 
> Impressive mate.
> 
> You make @Chelsea look fat and me look like Mo Farah


Hahahaha you cnut!! Looking awesome @Goodfella!! I'm impressed mate :beer:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Delts/Pump Arms & Calves*
> 
> Standing Laterals max set 27.5kg - new PB  coming for them 30's!!
> 
> ...


Looking awesome mate :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha you cnut!! Looking awesome @Goodfella!! I'm impressed mate :beer:


Thanks buddy  just need to get my b4stard legs to catch up :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Looking awesome mate :thumb:


Thanks mate 

Training still going well after lay off?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Training still going well after lay off?


Strength has taken a bit of a dip but was expecting it. Just happy to be eating properly and back in the gym


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Strength has taken a bit of a dip but was expecting it. Just happy to be eating properly and back in the gym


Muscle memory will have your strength back up in no time  !!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Muscle memory will have your strength back up in no time  !!


Let's hope so 

Seems like things are going really well for you atm! Does hilly do your workouts for you or does he just do your diet?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Let's hope so
> 
> Seems like things are going really well for you atm! Does hilly do your workouts for you or does he just do your diet?


Thanks mate! Yeah since starting with him growth and body re composition has been like never before!

He does both my training and diet mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks mate! Yeah since starting with him growth and body re composition has been like never before!
> 
> He does both my training and diet mate


How long have you been working together (sorry for the 20q's just after a new coach lol)


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> How long have you been working together (sorry for the 20q's just after a new coach lol)


Couple of months now buddy could not recommend him enough... quick to respond and explains everything too so you actually learn not just blindly follow!

No worries about asking questions mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Following you on Instagram now mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Following you on Instagram now mate


*like 

Cheers buddy!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Faaaaaaaack!!
> 
> Impressive mate.
> 
> You make @Chelsea look fat and me look like Mo Farah


I must look like a bald schoolgirl then :laugh:

Great number mate, them front raises wow!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> I must look like a bald schoolgirl then :laugh:
> 
> Great number mate, them front raises wow!


Ta buddy 

Shoulders has always been something I've been strong on! 30's soon


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Ta buddy
> 
> Shoulders has always been something I've been strong on! 30's soon


Fùcking weirdo


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Fùcking weirdo


You'll get to them 10's one day mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> You'll get to them 10's one day mate


A man can dream


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> A man can dream


Them Oxys will get you there


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks buddy  just need to get my b4stard legs to catch up :lol:


Mate im in the same boat, if you smash them they will grow, simple as  its horrible at the start but once you get into it the results are good.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Mate im in the same boat, if you smash them they will grow, simple as  its horrible at the start but once you get into it the results are good.


Twice every 8 days mate and they are responding  .

Mix of heavy, volume and giant sets has got them growing and starting to balance my physique out!!

How do you go about leg training?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Them Oxys will get you there


Lol we will soon see!



Goodfella said:


> Twice every 8 days mate and they are responding  .
> 
> Mix of heavy, volume and giant sets has got them growing and starting to balance my physique out!!
> 
> How do you go about leg training?


He walks his dog


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lol we will soon see!
> 
> He walks his dog


Doesn't look like he does cardio


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Twice every 8 days mate and they are responding  .
> 
> Mix of heavy, volume and giant sets has got them growing and starting to balance my physique out!!
> 
> How do you go about leg training?





R0BLET said:


> Lol we will soon see!
> 
> He walks his dog





Goodfella said:


> Doesn't look like he does cardio


Cnuts :lol:

I hit them on Monday with a quad focus but start off by hitting hammys then i hit hammys all on their own after back with a rather nasty tri set, which is the last thing you want after doing a full back session, although if i did Rob's back session i could probably go run a marathon after i would be so fresh


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Cnuts :lol:
> 
> I hit them on Monday with a quad focus but start off by hitting hammys then i hit hammys all on their own after back with a rather nasty tri set, which is the last thing you want after doing a full back session, although if i did Rob's back session i could probably go run a marathon after i would be so fresh


Ah similar to me I have heavy quad/pump (tri set) hammy day then heavy ham/pump (tri set) quad day.

You ain't running no marathon :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Ah similar to me I have heavy quad/pump (tri set) hammy day then heavy ham/pump (tri set) quad day.
> 
> You ain't running no marathon :lol:


Dont need to, im lean enough :whistling:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Dont need to, im lean enough :whistling:


Giant/Tri sets feel like cardio to me lol!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Giant/Tri sets feel like cardio to me lol!!


Same!! They are so taxing on the muscle and on CV, makes for a good set though i suppose.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Same!! They are so taxing on the muscle and on CV, makes for a good set though i suppose.


Little stress on CNS aswell with relatively lighter weights... Pumps are savage too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Cnuts :lol:
> 
> I hit them on Monday with a quad focus but start off by hitting hammys then i hit hammys all on their own after back with a rather nasty tri set, which is the last thing you want after doing a full back session, although if i did Rob's back session i could probably go run a marathon after i would be so fresh


You can't run you fat shít


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Hamstrings/Pump Quads & Abs*

Squats max set 180kg x 7 - huge PB  but not enough reps.... Lower weight next time!

Lying Leg Curls max set 80kg

Seated Leg Curls max set 98kg

DB Romanian Deadlifts (barbells all taken) max set 55kg

Tri set for Quads minimum 15 reps, 3 rounds consisting of:

Leg Extensions at 112kg - explode up, hold at top for 2, 3 count negative

Leg Press at 320kg - explode up, 3/4 range, straight back with 3 count negative

Hammer V Squats at 120kg - piston style reps 3/4 range

4 sets Lying Leg Raises, 4 sets Crunches

Expected 180 to feel like a bus on my back :lol: but felt fine. Happy with depth of reps all below parallel aswell


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Big squats mate!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Big squats mate!


Cheers mate  feeling more natural nowadays too... Get a good grove whilst squatting now!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice squats mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nice squats mate


Thanks buddy 

Legs feeling ruined this morning!!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Good work on the squats mate!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Good work on the squats mate!


Thanks mate! Last few reps felt back rounding slightly and didn't get enough total reps though so dropping down next time..... Thinking 160kg for 10 plus!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks mate! Last few reps felt back rounding slightly and didn't get enough total reps though so dropping down next time..... Thinking 160kg for 10 plus!!


Remember these are for ham n glute activation so want to be dropping below para n pushing hard thru heals pausing in the hole for a second or 2


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

hilly said:


> Remember these are for ham n glute activation so want to be dropping below para n pushing hard thru heals pausing in the hole for a second or 2


Yes mate  that's why I'll be dropping weight as they were just below parallel but not full on ATG plus no real pause.

Not interested in ego lifting as that just fcuks my knees!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Yes mate  that's why I'll be dropping weight as they were just below parallel but not full on ATG plus no real pause.
> 
> Not interested in ego lifting as that just fcuks my knees!


Sound. When we rotate training well move to using squat as a whole leg mass movement


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

hilly said:


> Sound. When we rotate training well move to using squat as a whole leg mass movement


Like the sound of that buddy!!

Hope youve got some saddistic leg routine for me on the 16th


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Like the sound of that buddy!!
> 
> Hope youve got some saddistic leg routine for me on the 16th


Def have


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

hilly said:


> Def have


Haha good times need these fcukers to grow!!!


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Top squatting mate, if your legs aint responding to all that punishment mate then they aint never gonna grow :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Top squatting mate, if your legs aint responding to all that punishment mate then they aint never gonna grow :lol:


They are thankfully starting to grow :lol:

Did start to think that at one point haha!!!


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> They are thankfully starting to grow :lol:
> 
> Did start to think that at one point haha!!!


So they bloody should be growing after all that haha how's things going training and diet wise so far mate?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> So they bloody should be growing after all that haha how's things going training and diet wise so far mate?


Haha was a brutal workout was soaked in sweat by the end 

Never enjoyed my training so much mate! Training 3 days on 1 day off and thats too much rest lol. Rest day today and literally just want to go train!! My recovery has never been better either and with my nutrition nailed my results in the last 8 weeks have been pretty ridiculous tbh  never ever grown this fast whilst staying lean and I'm using the same amount of "super supps" as last year.

Really happy diet wise too as never had this many carbs off season but im by far the leanest I've ever been on a "bulk".

So yeah im pretty happy at the mo lol 

Hows things your end?


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Haha was a brutal workout was soaked in sweat by the end
> 
> Never enjoyed my training so much mate! Training 3 days on 1 day off and thats too much rest lol. Rest day today and literally just want to go train!! My recovery has never been better either and with my nutrition nailed my results in the last 8 weeks have been pretty ridiculous tbh  never ever grown this fast whilst staying lean and I'm using the same amount of "super supps" as last year.
> 
> ...


"super supps" haha nice way to put em :lol:

Yeah mate same my end absolutely loving training at the moment im just constantly itching to get back in the gym training at the moment, got leg day tomorrow my favorite day believe it or not haha, started incorporating a few different types of sets every now and then trying negatives for a few weeks on 1 lift per session then might give drop sets a try down the line but just happy to be nailing the diet and getting the effort in at present matey, progress feels slow at times but im an impatient cnut anyway


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> "super supps" haha nice way to put em :lol:
> 
> Yeah mate same my end absolutely loving training at the moment im just constantly itching to get back in the gym training at the moment, got leg day tomorrow my favorite day believe it or not haha, started incorporating a few different types of sets every now and then trying negatives for a few weeks on 1 lift per session then might give drop sets a try down the line but just happy to be nailing the diet and getting the effort in at present matey, progress feels slow at times but im an impatient cnut anyway


Try giant sets for legs with different tempos. Absolute killer plus serves as good cardio lol 

I know what you mean about being impatient lol consistency the key though so results will come quicker than you think buddy


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Try giant sets for legs with different tempos. Absolute killer plus serves as good cardio lol
> 
> I know what you mean about being impatient lol consistency the key though so results will come quicker than you think buddy


Giant sets? never heard of em mate care to explain?

Yeah im being consistent the only cheat ive had recently was a square of the toffee fudge r lass made the other night to taste it, funking lovely too I might add took everything I had to turn down eating more  To be fair results are coming I can see and feel them its just I know ive got a very long road ahead, especially if I want to make the target ive set myself.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Giant sets? never heard of em mate care to explain?
> 
> Yeah im being consistent the only cheat ive had recently was a square of the toffee fudge r lass made the other night to taste it, funking lovely too I might add took everything I had to turn down eating more  To be fair results are coming I can see and feel them its just I know ive got a very long road ahead, especially if I want to make the target ive set myself.


Giant sets are simply 4 or more exercises repeated set after set with no break.

Example for legs with varying tempos would be:

Leg Extensions - 2 count hold at top, 3 count negative

Leg Press - 3/4 Range of motion, no lockout

Lying Leg Curls - 2 count hold at top, 3 count negative

Hack Squats - 3/4 Range of motion, no lockout

So you'd do a set of each exercise back to back with no rest then rest after the hack squats.. thats one round.. perform at least 3 

Ah thankfully I'm allowed a cheat meal every saturday night... I love pizza too much :lol:


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Giant sets are simply 4 or more exercises repeated set after set with no break.
> 
> Example for legs with varying tempos would be:
> 
> ...


****ing hell that just sounds brutal beyond belief haha.

Yeah im having a night off this Saturday off out for the first time in ages but with the exception of the alcohol consumption im still going to be sticking with the diet, I try not to cheat so much anymore simply because It sets be back further rather than doing me any benefit, well that's how it feels anyway so trying to restrict cheats to once every couple of weeks or so, at least until I get the bodyfat down a little more.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> ****ing hell that just sounds brutal beyond belief haha.
> 
> Yeah im having a night off this Saturday off out for the first time in ages but with the exception of the alcohol consumption im still going to be sticking with the diet, I try not to cheat so much anymore simply because It sets be back further rather than doing me any benefit, well that's how it feels anyway so trying to restrict cheats to once every couple of weeks or so, at least until I get the bodyfat down a little more.


They are savage mate!! Pump is unreal and its a great way to flood the target muscle with nutrients and blood!! Makes a great change to standard sets and really helps with lagging body parts I've noticed especially if you've never done them before 

Thats smart mate.. cheats aren't necessary and IMHO hinder more people than they help.. but at the same time its nice every so often to give yourself a psychological break with a tasty meal


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> They are savage mate!! Pump is unreal and its a great way to flood the target muscle with nutrients and blood!! Makes a great change to standard sets and really helps with lagging body parts I've noticed especially if you've never done them before
> 
> Thats smart mate.. cheats aren't necessary and IMHO hinder more people than they help.. but at the same time its nice every so often to give yourself a psychological break with a tasty meal


I think I will keep them as an arrow In my quiver as it were ive only just switched up my training this week so don't wanna switch it up too much too often but il definitely try it out in the future I can feel doms setting in just looking at that :lol:

Oh aye it is nice to give yourself a psychological break, but to be fair on my refeeds I mix my oats with some chocolate fudge flavoured milk anyway, fits my macros and they are sorta like a cheat meal for me anyway tbh so since ive been doing that the cravings on a weekend haven't been anywhere near as bad as they were before, eating plain boring foods on a reefed was killing me cravings wise haha.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> I think I will keep them as an arrow In my quiver as it were I can feel doms setting in just looking at that :lol:
> 
> Oh aye it is nice to give yourself a psychological break, but to be fair on my refeeds I mix my oats with some chocolate fudge flavoured milk anyway, fits my macros and they are sorta like a cheat meal for me anyway tbh so since ive been doing that the cravings on a weekend haven't been anywhere near as bad as they were before, eating plain boring foods on a reefed was killing me cravings wise haha.


Mate that's a great way to do it  . Eat something with actual nutritional value but has some taste aswell!!


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Mate that's a great way to do it  . Eat something with actual nutritional value but has some taste aswell!!


Aye mate way I look at it its better than scoffing 50g carbs worth of sugar from a packet of haribo or something i know its obviously full of lactose like but could have picked far worse things :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Aye mate way I look at it its better than scoffing 50g carbs worth of sugar from a packet of haribo or something i know its obviously full of lactose like but could have picked far worse things :lol:


Leave the far worse foods for me :lol:


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Mate that's a great way to do it  . Eat something with actual nutritional value but has some taste aswell!!


Moo Milk Chocolate Fudge Cake 1 Litre | Milk & Yoghurt Drinks | Milk & Cream | Chilled | Iceland

This is the stuff i use, 100g oats and 500ml this is heavenly mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Moo Milk Chocolate Fudge Cake 1 Litre | Milk & Yoghurt Drinks | Milk & Cream | Chilled | Iceland
> 
> This is the stuff i use, 100g oats and 500ml this is heavenly mate


Id look pregnant if I had that much oats lol. Oats really don't sit well on my stomach.. Annoying as I like oats and that sounds amazing


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Id look pregnant if I had that much oats lol. Oats really don't sit well on my stomach.. Annoying as I like oats and that sounds amazing


I love oats far too much to give a damn if they make me look preggers or not  Should try it once mate just mix the milk in with the oats and leave it soaking overnight straight out the fridge and eat cold, **** sake I want to eat some now ha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> I love oats far too much to give a damn if they make me look preggers or not  Should try it once mate just mix the milk in with the oats and leave it soaking overnight straight out the fridge and eat cold, **** sake I want to eat some now ha


Haha ill give it a go one time 

Resist buddy resist lol.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

AlexB18 said:


> Moo Milk Chocolate Fudge Cake 1 Litre | Milk & Yoghurt Drinks | Milk & Cream | Chilled | Iceland
> 
> This is the stuff i use, 100g oats and 500ml this is heavenly mate


this looks cool 

excuse the pun


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Chest/Pump Back & Calves*

Flat Bench max set 130kg x 7 - all time PB 

Incline Dumbbell Press max set 50kg x 8 - up 1 rep

Decline Bench Press max set 120kg

Muscle Round on Pec Deck with 84kg

Giant set for Back, 4 rounds consisting of:

Forward Facing Wide Grip Pulldowns behind the head

Straight Arm Pulldowns

Dead stop Barbell Rows

Shrugs on Shoulder Press Machine

Standing Calve Raises 10 reps 10 secs rest 20 reps 20 secs rest 30 reps 30 secs rest 40 reps.

Another top workout. Feel so full and round whilst training at the mo! Pump is insane!!!

In other news orals out next week and NPP coming in next week at 400mg! Goooood times 

Very happy with flat bench PB considering not done flat bench for at least 4 months! Not quite @Chelsea & @sean 162 's level but I'll catch them up 

Going to watch Nightcrawler in a hour can't wait. Looks epic!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

excellent work as usual matey


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> excellent work as usual matey


Cheers buddy. Strength still on up and up!

Hoping for 140 for reps soon


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Chest/Pump Back & Calves*
> 
> Flat Bench max set 130kg x 7 - all time PB
> 
> ...


Nice session

Npp will b good so underrated


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Congrats on the PB mate - sounds like you're smashing everything!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Nice session
> 
> Npp will b good so underrated


Can't wait matey  What dose have you ran??


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Congrats on the PB mate - sounds like you're smashing everything!


Cheers mate 

Feels like everything is on track but no stopping now. Growing still to be done


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Can't wait matey  What dose have you ran??


100mg eod with some deca and test was good gains didn't stop for months.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> 100mg eod with some deca and test was good gains didn't stop for months.


Roll on Monday then


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Arms/Pump Delts & Abs*

Preacher Curl Machine max set 70kg

Seated DB Curls max set 25kg

Muscle Round on Cable Curls with 80kg

V Bar Pushdowns max set Stack plus 30kg

CGBP on Smith max set 110kg (bar weight not included)

Muscle Round on Overhead Rope Extensions with 85kg

Giant set for Delts, 4 rounds consisting of:

Seated Laterals to side then front

Rope Facepulls

Wide Grip EZ Upright Rows

Reverse Facing Hammer Press

Great workout was a real hard slog getting any extra reps/weight but managed to up everything  most of it by 1 rep tho but progression is key so 1 rep will do!!

Checked in with boss this morning at weight is at 208lbs so quite the increase on last week (4lbs) so no changes to diet, both really happy with how im doing, just need to keep it up! NPP (below) is being added as of Monday and dbol/oxys are being dropped. Time to grow 

View attachment 161145


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Big weight on decline chest there mate! I struggle a bit on that one, fine on flat and I love incline, but decline doesn't seem to go as well. Still keep at it though!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Big weight on decline chest there mate! I struggle a bit on that one, fine on flat and I love incline, but decline doesn't seem to go as well. Still keep at it though!


That's a first! Typically most people are stronger on decline compared to flat/incline as it puts you in a mechanically stronger position.... I love decline!! Great for chest activation too takes alot of strain of the delts and onto the pecs!

It's a b4stard to unrack though :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Quads/Pump Hamstrings & Calves*

Leg Extensions max set Stack plus 45kg

Leg Press max set 500kg x 14 - PB by a rep 

Forward Facing Hack Squat max set 240kg

Muscle Round on Hammer V Squat with 185kg

Tri set for Hamstrings, 3 rounds consisting of:

Seated Leg Curls

One Legged Leg Curls

Lying Leg Curls

4 sets Standing Calve Raises, 4 sets Seated Calve Raises.

Good workout. All reps/weights beat but overshadowed by the fact my knees are starting to give me some serious pain!!!

It's starting to affect my mind muscle connection with my quads aswell which is fcuking annoying.

My legs have been growing and at a decent rate too.... But no where near the rate my upper body has. So I've emailed boss about what we should do as I've got to think of longevity and 500kg + leg presses aint giving my knees a chance lol.

Anyway off to Alton towers for the fireworks day with the missus. All meals packed none will be missed 

Have a good one guys


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Some awesome sessions done mate!

PB's all over the place 

Enjoy the NPP


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Some awesome sessions done mate!
> 
> PB's all over the place
> 
> Enjoy the NPP


Cheers buddy 

Had some great sessions this cycle and gains been best of my life!! Hopefully NPP will keep that going 

RE Leg training. Plan is to ignore log book for next leg session and work on feet position and ROM to minimise stress on knees. Going to really work on contracting the target muscle aswell with super low negatives rather than just moving weight! Hoping this will help knees and help legs grow as moving massive numbers hasn't yielded the results it does with my upper body!

Let's build some wheels!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers buddy
> 
> Had some great sessions this cycle and gains been best of my life!! Hopefully NPP will keep that going
> 
> ...


sounds like a good move mate. excellent stuff


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

500 kg fuuuuuuuuuuuuarkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> sounds like a good move mate. excellent stuff


Yes mate  hoping this is going help blow them up!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> 500 kg fuuuuuuuuuuuuarkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :thumbup1:


And I wonder why my knees are feeling fcuked :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Yes mate  hoping this is going help blow them up!!!


Went full out for my sweep today. Hopefully can get some growth into it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Went full out for my sweep today. Hopefully can get some growth into it


How so?? Feet closer together with more neutral stance (toes straight ahead)?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> How so?? Feet closer together with more neutral stance (toes straight ahead)?


He cant get his feet any closer he has his heels touching


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> He cant get his feet any closer he has his heels touching


Is that the secret to big wheels :whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> He cant get his feet any closer he has his heels touching


Got my right foot over my left foot now! :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Is that the secret to big wheels :whistling:












this nasty leg extension machine! really kills em


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> this nasty leg extension machine! really kills em


Fcuk me that takes up some room for a leg extension :lol:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> this nasty leg extension machine! really kills em


Looks like something out of a saw film! I'd love to give that a go


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Looks like something out of a saw film! I'd love to give that a go


When I used the plate loaded Hammer Strength Leg Extension it felt a million times better than your conventional stack machine one.. wish my gym had more plate loaded equipment!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> When I used the plate loaded Hammer Strength Leg Extension it felt a million times better than your conventional stack machine one.. wish my gym had more plate loaded equipment!!


yea note the puny weights I did. only 70lb so plenty of room for progression. putting the weight on the other position makes it more difficult too.

will stick to singles next week


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Back/Pump Chest & Abs*

Underhand Pulldowns max set 133kg - up 2 reps

Bent Over Rows max set 150kg - up 1 rep

Cable Rows max set 133kg - up 2 reps

Muscle Round on Rack Deads with 195kg - same weight as last time but much greater squeeze performed at top of movement this time round....200kg next time 

Tri Set for Chest, 4 rounds consisting of:

Flat DB Flys

Flat DB Press

Incline BB Press

4 sets Lying Leg Raises, 4 sets Crunches

Grueling workout.... only very slight progression but progression none the less and that's whats going to keep me growing 

Love training Back and Chest together as they are two muscle groups I get a great mind muscle connection with and therefore the pump I get is insane 

Spoke to gym owner tonight about my show and we start posing practice just after new year so plenty of time to nail it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Back/Pump Chest & Abs*
> 
> Underhand Pulldowns max set 133kg - up 2 reps
> 
> ...


Nice session good progress


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Nice session good progress


Cheers buddy... progress is getting harder and harder now but just means I need to push more and more  .... NPP should help too :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers buddy... progress is getting harder and harder now but just means I need to push more and more  .... NPP should help too :lol:


Get it in!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Get it in!!!!


Oh its getting in.... in about ten minutes :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Oh its getting in.... in about ten minutes :lol:


Instant gainz brah!



Nice session mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Haha

So what u running then now


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Instant gainz brah!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice session mate


Feel bigger already :lol:

Cheers buddy  Back is feeling nice and wide


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Haha
> 
> So what u running then now


750mg Test E & and now 400mg NPP


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> 750mg Test E & and now 400mg NPP


Get some oxy or dbol in!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Top work dude! Keep plowing them in


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Get some oxy or dbol in!!


Just spent the last 6 weeks on both of them :lol:

Was doing 40mg Dbol and 50mg Oxys


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Top work dude! Keep plowing them in


Yeah Buddy! Be May before I know it so need to keep smashing workouts!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Just spent the last 6 weeks on both of them :lol:
> 
> Was doing 40mg Dbol and 50mg Oxys


And lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> And lol


Do I need to MTFU :lol: ?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Delts/Pump Arms & Calves*

Standing Laterals max set 27.5kg

Reverse Pec Deck max set 105kg

Rope Front Raises max set 75kg

Dumbbell Press max set 45kg x 8 - 2 reps up from last week, alway the down to the delt and just shy of lockout

Giant set for Arms, 4 rounds consisting of:

Seated Incline Curls

Incline EZ Extensions

Preacher Machine Curls

Rope Pushdowns

Calves

Seated Calve Raises - 10 reps, rest 10 secs, 20 reps, rest 20 secs, 30 reps, rest 30 secs, 40 reps.... Felt like daggers in my calves 

All reps/weights up again  .

Feel I've got the 50's in me very soon too 

Arms now at a point where they don't look completely overpowered by my delts/back... Still ways to go but they've come on loads... Introduction of giant sets has gave them a much rounder/ fuller look!!!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Delts/Pump Arms & Calves*
> 
> Standing Laterals max set 27.5kg
> 
> ...


All is looking good mate, strength is impressive....what weight are you at now? Keeping lean isn't holding you back that's for sure lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> All is looking good mate, strength is impressive....what weight are you at now? Keeping lean isn't holding you back that's for sure lol


Thanks buddy  nice to have you in here!!

208lbs now mate.. wouldn't mind hitting 220lbs before diet for prep but numbers are irrelevant I suppose, if I can stay lean then diet will be much easier/shorter and hopefully I can grow somewhat into the show!

Not as lean as I was lol but bit of fat gain is inevitable and well worth it for all the new tissue im building


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

monster.  

that is all


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> soon to be a monster.
> 
> that is all


Fixed


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks buddy  nice to have you in here!!
> 
> 208lbs now mate.. wouldn't mind hitting 220lbs before diet for prep but numbers are irrelevant I suppose, if I can stay lean then diet will be much easier/shorter and hopefully I can grow somewhat into the show!
> 
> Not as lean as I was lol but bit of fat gain is inevitable and well worth it for all the new tissue im building


Sounds good, wouldn't bother getting transfixed on a target....muscle only comes so fast whereas fat...ha

Following along all the time, nice read when on the ****ter lol just never bother posting much tbh.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Sounds good, wouldn't bother getting transfixed on a target....muscle only comes so fast whereas fat...ha
> 
> Following along all the time, nice read when on the ****ter lol just never bother posting much tbh.


Cheers for the visual :lol:

Yeah mirror is the main gauge not the scale


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Rest day yesterday.... I fcuking hate rest days :lol: recovery at a point now where I feel I could easily train everyday and motivation matches that... but hey ho got to watch the Apprentice at least 

Legs tonight which I cannot wait for... want to put alot of the techniques and cues I've been reading about just lately regarding leg training into practice as legs are one of my weaker body parts so hoping this will result in a greater mind muscle connection and big wheels  .

No log book tonight as been directed by @hilly to play with feet position and technique to best increase load on muscle and decrease load on knees as I've been having quite abit of knee pain just lately...... so no 180kg squats tonight :no: but I'll get back to them soon enough 

Mid week weigh in was 208lbs so weight is stable from saturday.... Cannot wait for this NPP to kick in :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Hamstrings/Pump Quads & Abs*

So no log book tonight... Focus on form and muscle contraction.. Went like this

Squats max set 140kg x 11 - 5 count (not second) negative with 2 count pause in hole, trying to push heels through floor to fire quads and then flex quads at top

Lying Leg Curls max set 50kg - upper body propped up to fully lengthen hammys, toes pointed towards shins, 5 count negative and 2 count squeeze at top

Seated Leg Curl max set 70kg - leaning forwards to increase stretch, negative and squeeze same as above

Romanian Deadlifts max set 80kg - all I could manage at this point, hamstrings fully fried!!

Tri set for Quads, 3 rounds minimum 15 reps:

Leg Extensions

Horizontal Leg Press

Hammer V Squats

Form on these again super slow negative, squeeze at contraction!!!

What a difference a few changes in form has made! All reps fully engaged the target muscle and the pump I got was unreal.

Got absolutely no knee pain but I got the deepest burn in my hams and quads. Muscles felt the full force of every rep 

Got a feeling my legs will be sore in morning... Already feel numb 

Quadzilla time @sean 162 @Chelsea !!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Hamstrings/Pump Quads & Abs*
> 
> So no log book tonight... Focus on form and muscle contraction.. Went like this
> 
> ...


Great stuff. Well do same Sunday


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

hilly said:


> Great stuff. Well do same Sunday


Can't wait buddy 

Make it full on brutal!!!! Need these fcukers to grow haha


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Hamstrings/Pump Quads & Abs*
> 
> So no log book tonight... Focus on form and muscle contraction.. Went like this
> 
> ...


I love these kinds of sessions once in a while, it's so easy to get caught up chasing weight. Forgetting about the weight and focusing on a good mmc and making the target muscle do the work can really get you back on track and make you remember we're bodybuilders not weightlifters


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I love these kinds of sessions once in a while, it's so easy to get caught up chasing weight. Forgetting about the weight and focusing on a good mmc and making the target muscle do the work can really get you back on track and make you remember we're bodybuilders not weightlifters


Cheers mate was a great session 

Yeah following a log book especially easy to just think about moving weight rather than contracting in order to beat the book... Legs being a weaker body part for me I can't afford to just move weight I need to contract the muscle and get a good mind muscle connection. Got to get these wheels growing


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Hamstrings/Pump Quads & Abs*
> 
> So no log book tonight... Focus on form and muscle contraction.. Went like this
> 
> ...


How are they feeling today mate? Told you that form and tempo were everything. Glad it was a good session, 140kg x 11 is some good squatting, almost the same reps i get on bench


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> How are they feeling today mate? Told you that form and tempo were everything. Glad it was a good session, 140kg x 11 is some good squatting, almost the same reps i get on bench


Too right mate, difference was night and day, muscles felt full force of load and not joints!

They feel nice and sore bud more so than before plus zero knee pain today 

Fcuk you haha saying that its not miles away from what I do for bench either :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Too right mate, difference was night and day, muscles felt full force of load and not joints!
> 
> They feel nice and sore bud more so than before plus zero knee pain today
> 
> Fcuk you haha saying that its not miles away from what I do for bench either :lol:


Wicked mate, pleased for you 

Hahahaha :lol: do you mean 140lbs? :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Wicked mate, pleased for you
> 
> Hahahaha :lol: do you mean 140lbs? :lol:


No mate 140 grams :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> No mate 140 grams :lol:


140mcg


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> 140mcg


Thats your squat right??


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Thats your squat right??


You **** :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> You **** :lol:


No thats @sean 162 not me


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

How long have you been on the npp now mate? I've been on the same stuff, AP, for just over 5 weeks and I haven't felt anything drastic in terms of kicking in. One thing I've noticed is I'm finding it very hard to put fat on! Obviously a good thing  but I've been eating everything as planned plus the odd dessert or cheat here and there and upping cals most weeks and the npp seems to be putting it all to work!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> How long have you been on the npp now mate? I've been on the same stuff, AP, for just over 5 weeks and I haven't felt anything drastic in terms of kicking in. One thing I've noticed is I'm finding it very hard to put fat on! Obviously a good thing  but I've been eating everything as planned plus the odd dessert or cheat here and there and upping cals most weeks and the npp seems to be putting it all to work!


This is my first week on the NPP mate.

I think gear generally makes you better at partitioning and up taking nutrients and therefore putting more of it to work so to speak!

When I previously used NPP I noticed roundness, big strength increases and minimal water retention! Hoping for more of the same this time


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Someone call me ?

Yes i am a cnut !


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> This is my first week on the NPP mate.
> 
> I think gear generally makes you better at partitioning and up taking nutrients and therefore putting more of it to work so to speak!
> 
> When I previously used NPP I noticed roundness, big strength increases and minimal water retention! Hoping for more of the same this time


In regards to nutrient intake I know that nandrolone above steroids increases insulin sensitivity

Hence the fullness you can get from it think it's a awesome drug

Always seem to lean out on deca/npp and appetite goes through the roof


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

bail said:


> In regards to nutrient intake I know that nandrolone above steroids increases insulin sensitivity
> 
> Hence the fullness you can get from it think it's a awesome drug
> 
> Always seem to lean out on deca/npp and appetite goes through the roof


I noticed this too first time round with NPP.

Became a lot fuller and had much better pumps... Body was putting the extra nutrients to work rather than storing them.

Get very hungry on it too and body temperature goes up. Signs metabolism gets revved right up by it aswell!

Thanks for popping in mate. How's things with you  ?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Chest/Pump Back & Calves*

Flat Bench max set 130kg

Incline Dumbbell Press max set 50kg

Decline Bench Press max set 110kg - dropped weight slightly to fully contract chest, squeezing chest by trying to bring humerus (upper arm) as far in as poss

Muscle Round on Pec Deck with 84kg

Giant set for Back, 4 rounds consisting of:

Reverse Wide Grip Pulldowns

Dead stop Underhand Barbell Rows

Wide Grip Machine Row

Machine Shrug

4 sets of Standing Calve Raises, 4 sets Seated Calve Raises

Top workout  most exercises up in reps, a few matched but form has been much better today continuing full muscle contraction theme and slower negatives focusing on targeting the muscle and not just moving weight.

No loss of fullness or pumps with dropping orals this week!

Weight 206lbs this week so loss of 2lbs but could just be orals although I don't typically hold any water on them.

Missus talking me to a all you can eat Brazilian meat restaurant tonight to celebrate my new job 

Have a look Tropeiro - Brazilian Restaurant Nottingham

12 different meats to choose from  pics to come later!!!

Buzzing to train legs with @hilly tomorrow. Going to be crippled afterwards


----------



## Weedon (Jun 29, 2010)

Just clocked this thread! Absolute beast! Im the 6ft6 lanky ****er that walks around the gym trying not to look like a beanpole! Those muscle rounds look lethal Definitely be giving those ago!

How was Tropeiro? been wanting to check it out!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Weedon said:


> Just clocked this thread! Absolute beast! Im the 6ft6 lanky ****er that walks around the gym trying not to look like a beanpole! Those muscle rounds look lethal Definitely be giving those ago!
> 
> How was Tropeiro? been wanting to check it out!


Cheers buddy. Thanks for popping in 

Haha I'm abit lucky only 5ft 10 so less of a frame to fill lol. Taller guys do stand out a lot more and look more impressive once filled out tho!

Muscle rounds are great mate give them ago! It's a great way to finish a muscle off and pump it full of blood! Choose a weight you could just get to 15 with to make it a real challenge! Things like Deads, squats are savage with muscle rounds haha but it's just as good choosing a more isolation exercise like pec deck to really focus on the squeeze and contraction.

Troperio was fcuking amazing mate, steak, ribs, chicken wrapped in bacon, with potatoes, rice, pineapple salsa. One of the best meals I've had in ages  pretty cheap considering the quality of food too!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Quads/Pump Hamstrings*

Weights/reps werent noted as at a different gym today...... was training with @hilly 

Leg Extensions max set Stack final set 2 negatives fighting resistance plus partials, focus was thinking of shortening the quad rather than moving weight, straight away saw my quad pop and contract as soon as I did that!

Leg Press - Unsure of weight but must of hit about 20 reps very slow deep reps too, no lockout so constant tension on quad, pushing through heels

Forward Facing Hack Squats max set 6 plates a side, narrow stance, quads seriously burning by this point!!

Muscle Round on Squat Machine with 5 deep breaths rest held at bottom of the rep, so basically extra pain and suffering 

Tri Set for Hamstrings, 3 rounds, 20 reps:

Lying Leg Curls

SLDL

Standing One Legged Curls

Cracking workout and was great to meet @hilly !

Man has some serious knowledge and helped me with loads of little cues in regards to feet positions and how to get the muscle contracting. We talked alot about mind muscle connection and making the muscle do the work and that's something I'm going to really focus on moving forward as the difference it made today was unreal!!

Looking ahead we are hoping to get my bodyweight to at least 220lbs before my diet  and apparently I've got a fair few more calories coming my way in the coming weeks :lol:

This weeks changes to the diet are 60g Whey Isolate pre bed instead of 45g, 125g Rice Flour PWO instead of 100g and 40g of nut butter added to breakfast!

Hope you've all had a good weekend :thumb:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Can you explain muscle rounds to me? Is it like you said above, just doing something to 15 to burn the muscle out at end of a set?

Also, where are the food pics?? :tongue:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Can you explain muscle rounds to me? Is it like you said above, just doing something to 15 to burn the muscle out at end of a set?
> 
> Also, where are the food pics?? :tongue:


Forgot the food pics like a mong :lol: literally kept getting steak, gammon, chicken wrapped in bacon, pork and ribs carved onto my plate. The pineapple salsa they had was epic too!!

So a muscle round is like a cluster of mini sets. It's a way to use a heavier weight but still get higher reps. You do 6 sets of 4 reps with 5 deep breaths inbetween each set. As a guide use a weight you'd struggle to get 15 on. You end up doing 24 reps with! Great to finish off a muscle but would work as a great way to start to get a huge pump early on!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers pal, doing biceps tomorrow so might give it a try :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I probably do muscle rounds for all my exercises


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Cheers pal, doing biceps tomorrow so might give it a try :thumbup1:


With biceps being such a small muscle group the pump is excruciating as it fills up sooooo quickly. Try it on cable curls the constant tension makes it even worse


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> I probably do muscle rounds for all my exercises


Haha no endurance to go higher than 4 reps :whistling: ??


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Haha no endurance to go higher than 4 reps :whistling: ??


it was bad at one point. just after my cut finished. always make up for it with loads of sets though !


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> it was bad at one point. just after my cut finished. always make up for it with loads of sets though !


Loads of sets?! I've seen you train remember :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Loads of sets?! I've seen you train remember :lol:


that must've been someone else


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

That Brazilian place is great isn't it. Last time I went was with Flinty off here - eat like animals lol

Some nice sessions mate. NPP will be taking hold soon!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> That Brazilian place is great isn't it. Last time I went was with Flinty off here - eat like animals lol
> 
> Some nice sessions mate. NPP will be taking hold soon!!


Loved it mate. Protein, protein and more protein  the steak was unreal and sides were epic... Roast potatoes and pineapple salsa!

Cheers buddy. Week 2 of NPP begins


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Loved it mate. Protein, protein and more protein  the steak was unreal and sides were epic... Roast potatoes and pineapple salsa!
> 
> Cheers buddy. Week 2 of NPP begins


Starting week 3 myself


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Starting week 3 myself


What dose buddy? Let the gains begin


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> What dose buddy? Let the gains begin


450mg bud along side sus. Kicking in nicely now, strength is shotting up especially end of last week, but trying to hold back just a bit to make sure form is perfect...3 sec negs and all that fun stuff haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> 450mg bud along side sus. Kicking in nicely now, strength is shotting up especially end of last week, but trying to hold back just a bit to make sure form is perfect...3 sec negs and all that fun stuff haha


Nice. I'm on 400mg myself!

Haha get involved mate. 3 second negatives is the latest ukm craze :lol: works tho !!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Nice. I'm on 400mg myself!
> 
> Haha get involved mate. 3 second negatives is the latest ukm craze :lol: works tho !!!


Nice!!

Not that I actually count the 3 seconds but focused too much on just beating numbers before, high volume now which is a nice change and will see what haapens. Still have a few strength targets I want to hit...keeps it fun haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Not that I actually count the 3 seconds but focused too much on just beating numbers before, high volume now which is a nice change and will see what haapens. Still have a few strength targets I want to hit...keeps it fun haha


Sounds good buddy 

Not so fussed by 1RM targets anymore..... Just want to grow as much as possible and for me that's 6 reps plus!

Love high volume.... Great for lagging body parts combined with higher frequency I've found  it's got my arms finally growing lol.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Sounds good buddy
> 
> Not so fussed by 1RM targets anymore..... Just want to grow as much as possible and for me that's 6 reps plus!
> 
> Love high volume.... Great for lagging body parts combined with higher frequency I've found  it's got my arms finally growing lol.


Fvck 1rms, serve no purpose imo....haha Current program reps are varying between 6 and 15, mainly 8-12 and much prefer it.....less joint aggrevation...pumps do get painfull though haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Fvck 1rms, serve no purpose imo....haha Current program reps are varying between 6 and 15, mainly 8-12 and much prefer it.....less joint aggrevation...pumps do get painfull though haha


Yep all my rep ranges are 8-12 unless it's a giant set on legs then it's 15-20 which is a right b4stard :lol:

Agree on 1RM's just nice ego boost IMO

Edit referring to 1RM's in respect to pure hypertrophy!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I heard someone put it like this: ' For strength you should work on increasing your 1rm, for hypertrophy you should work on increasing your 6-12rm' a bit of a sweeping statement but it brought it home to me about the difference between training for strength and training for size.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I heard someone put it like this: ' For strength you should work on increasing your 1rm, for hypertrophy you should work on increasing your 6-12rm' a bit of a sweeping statement but it brought it home to me about the difference between training for strength and training for size.


That's my aim at the moment.... Beating the log book in a 8-12 rep range. So every session I'm working on a 8-12rm.

I know we can't fully translate what the pro's do compared to us reccy BB'ers but I rarely see pro's do 1RM!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Arms/Pump Delts Calves & Abs*

Preacher Curl Machine max set 60kg

Seated Alternate Dumbbell Curls max set 20kg

Muscle Round on Cable Curls with 85kg

Dips max set BW+40kg

CGBP (Smith taken) max set 100kg

Muscle Round on Overhead Rope Extensions with 50kg

Giant set for Delts, 4 rounds consisting of:

Seated Laterals

Reverse Facing Hammer Press

Wide Grip Upright Rows

Hammer Press

Standing Calves Raises - 10 reps, rest 10 secs, 20 reps, rest 20 reps, 30 reps, rest 30 secs, 40 reps. Great way to burn out the calves... Burns like a b1tch 

4 sets Lying Leg Raises, 4 sets Crunches

If anyone follows my weights you'll notice weights on arms probably 10% or so down on normal.... This is intentional as like my other weaker body part legs I'm focusing more on the contraction of the biceps/triceps and doing super slow negatives in order to help them grow.

I get a great mind muscle connection with my pecs, delts and back with minimal effort but with arms (and legs) I need to actively think about shortening the muscle and then fully stretching it in order to get it properly firing!

The pump I got tonight in my arms reflected this and they looked a hell a lot of fuller and even veiner 

Going to get these b4stard arms huge  !!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

nice one dude. bring on them guns


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> nice one dude. bring on them guns


Yeah buddy 

Current macros for anyone who is interested


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

438 carbs. live like a king


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> 438 carbs. live like a king


Soon to be over 500


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Yeah buddy
> 
> Current macros for anyone who is interested


What weight are you mate atm, though cals would be higher?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> What weight are you mate atm, though cals would be higher?


206lbs as of Saturday mate. 5ft 10. I've "bulked" on more but the weight I'm putting on is pretty much all lean mass.... Never been this lean whilst growing. Speaking to @hilly yesterday he was saying might not even need 12 week diet for show at this rate which is fine with me 

So purposely staying lean to make prep easier and hopefully grow into the show... Which reflects in total kcals at the mo!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> 206lbs as of Saturday mate. 5ft 10. I've "bulked" on more but the weight I'm putting on is pretty much all lean mass.... Never been this lean whilst growing. Speaking to @hilly yesterday he was saying might not even need 12 week diet for show at this rate which is fine with me
> 
> So purposely staying lean to make prep easier and hopefully grow into the show... Which reflects in total kcals at the mo!


Nah mate just shows how much metabolisms can vary, i'm on very similar cals, about 200 less and my weight is steady at low 170's about 174.......fvck I feel small now pmsl

Can't argue with it mate, making cracking progress thus far and completly agree dieting svcks so less time the better!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Nah mate just shows how much metabolisms can vary, i'm on very similar cals, about 200 less and my weight is steady at low 170's about 174.......fvck I feel small now pmsl
> 
> Can't argue with it mate, making cracking progress thus far and completly agree dieting svcks so less time the better!!


Ahh mate I feel small all day every day :lol: never big enough!

Cheers buddy  I am really happy with progress so far just want to keep it going. Long way to go yet tho. So keep my head down and grind on haha


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Ahh mate I feel small all day every day :lol: never big enough!
> 
> Cheers buddy  I am really happy with progress so far just want to keep it going. Long way to go yet tho. So keep my head down and grind on haha


haha tell me about it, one of the lads who competes at my gym asked me the other day when my comp was as my whole upper body was vascular as hell, then only for him to mention physique comp.....dissappointed but i'll take it pmsl

Hate being small but love the condition so only leans gains from here on!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> haha tell me about it, one of the lads who competes at my gym asked me the other day when my comp was as my whole upper body was vascular as hell, then only for him to mention physique comp.....dissappointed but i'll take it pmsl
> 
> Hate being small but love the condition so only leans gains from here on!


Yep same here mate, I've done the michelin man look and fcuk doing that again!

Typical comments I get at my gym are "Whens the show?" and more often I get "How much tren you on?" :lol:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Soon to be over 500


Will put me on 600 for the last 4 weeks. Let me tell you its just as hard eating them as it is to diet. Jesus Christ I'm constantly full hahaha good progress in here dude keep on plugging away


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> Will put me on 600 for the last 4 weeks. Let me tell you its just as hard eating them as it is to diet. Jesus Christ I'm constantly full hahaha good progress in here dude keep on plugging away


Haha I can imagine but in saying that I am no where near full on the amount I'm consuming at the moment...... I think its due to me having very easily digestible carbs. Literally my only carb sources are rice flour, white rice, white potato, banana & HBCD. So no excess fibre weighing me down from oats or sweet potatoes as they bloat me to high heavens lol.

Cheers mate  hear from @sean 162 your smashing it at the moment yourself!!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Haha I can imagine but in saying that I am no where near full on the amount I'm consuming at the moment...... I think its due to me having very easily digestible carbs. Literally my only carb sources are rice flour, white rice, white potato, banana & HBCD. So no excess fibre weighing me down from oats or sweet potatoes as they bloat me to high heavens lol.
> 
> Cheers mate  hear from @sean 162 your smashing it at the moment yourself!!


I think it was the jump from the 40/40/20 split I was on was allowing 375g carbs a day and I

Almost doubled that straight away no taper upwards just bang it in and lift some heavy Shiz! Seems to be working to be fair I've not been this heavy or large since I've been training and I'm natty ATM! I'd like to see off 98/100kilo before prep at 5ft7 that's not to bad ey! Thanks bro just chugging away like yourself! Be exciting to see what 2015 holds for us all


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> I think it was the jump from the 40/40/20 split I was on was allowing 375g carbs a day and I
> 
> Almost doubled that straight away no taper upwards just bang it in and lift some heavy Shiz! Seems to be working to be fair I've not been this heavy or large since I've been training and I'm natty ATM! I'd like to see off 98/100kilo before prep at 5ft7 that's not to bad ey! Thanks bro just chugging away like yourself! Be exciting to see what 2015 holds for us all


100kg at 5ft 7 would be hugeeeeeee. What's condition looking like?

Ah my carbs have tapered up and that has helped me no end to be fair!

Yep going to be awesome for us all buddy  . Can't wait for my first show!!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Haha I can imagine but in saying that I am no where near full on the amount I'm consuming at the moment...... I think its due to me having very easily digestible carbs. Literally my only carb sources are rice flour, white rice, white potato, banana & HBCD. So no excess fibre weighing me down from oats or sweet potatoes as they bloat me to high heavens lol.
> 
> Cheers mate  hear from @sean 162 your smashing it at the moment yourself!!


Where do u buy your hbcd dude? Considering saving for some . To compliment new additions intra workout in the near future


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Where do u buy your hbcd dude? Considering saving for some . To compliment new additions intra workout in the near future


Had it from BBW mate 

Fcuking dumb **** I am. Haven't been using it for nearly a month switched to karbolyn now!


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

How old are you fella ? Just had a flick through nice progress ! Are you naturally that lean or do you have to watch carbs/fats ??


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Fatboy 23 said:


> How old are you fella ? Just had a flick through nice progress ! Are you naturally that lean or do you have to watch carbs/fats ??


Hi mate I'm 24 

Naturally lean yes but I have once literally force feed myself fat haha (couple of years ago now). Id stay pretty lean regardless but I follow the diet I have given to me to the absolute tee.... No cheats unless planned all good weighed and that has made a big difference in keeping me leaner.

I also do two sessions of HIIT a week and that definitely helps too!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Had it from BBW mate
> 
> Fcuking dumb **** I am. Haven't been using it for nearly a month switched to karbolyn now!


been using the bbw stuff for a month or so now. can get it down easily, almost too easily. I add a tad of xtend to give it some flavour. when I did the maths it cost the same as the branded karbolyn i had been using all summer.

probably switch to bp or mp karbolyn if they work out much cheaper


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> been using the bbw stuff for a month or so now. can get it down easily, almost too easily. I add a tad of xtend to give it some flavour. when I did the maths it cost the same as the branded karbolyn i had been using all summer.
> 
> probably switch to bp or mp karbolyn if they work out much cheaper


MP Karbolyn is very easy on stomach. Makes getting 50g plus carbs intra workout easy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

30 minutes HIIT on Spin Bike all done!

Just smashed breakfast which was:

2 Whole Eggs, 7 Egg Whites, Spinach

100g Cream of Rice & 40g Almond Butter

And a sh1t ton of coffee 

Arms got some severe DOMS this morning... so the extra emphasis on contracting the muscle and holding the squeeze worked


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

For some reason I've been reading this but not commenting. Meant to after seen last lot of pics. Fcuk me for a lad who's not been training that long your in belting shape you lucky Cnut haha!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wrong thread!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> So session is
> 
> Standing db curls palms facing forward super set with spider curls
> 
> ...


Wrong thread? :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> For some reason I've been reading this but not commenting. Meant to after seen last lot of pics. Fcuk me for a lad who's not been training that long your in belting shape you lucky Cnut haha!


Haha cheers for popping in mate nice to know your following along 

Thanks buddy  Training and diet haven't been this nailed since I started training tbh. Hit a really good patch of consistency and it's starting to pay off. Just need to keep it up running into my show!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Wrong thread? :lol:


Hahaha my own that! Sorry mate! That'll teach me writing it up on the stepper!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Hahaha my own that! Sorry mate! That'll teach me writing it up on the stepper!


Lol no worries buddy! Stepper's are a b4stard for sure.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Lol no worries buddy! Stepper's are a b4stard for sure.


I love it mate. Prefer it over the treadmill now. My a$$ is nice and firm now from it haha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Lol no worries buddy! Stepper's are a b4stard for sure.


Where do you train mate? And what date is the show? Ill be there to watch it. Gonna go a few shows next year to get an idea what class to go for in 2016


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I love it mate. Prefer it over the treadmill now. My a$$ is nice and firm now from it haha


Same here mate. If I ever have to do steady state I'll choose the stepper over treadmill for sure!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Where do you train mate? And what date is the show? Ill be there to watch it. Gonna go a few shows next year to get an idea what class to go for in 2016


Train in Derby mate. Show is first weekend of May Warrington UKBFF going to do the first timers.

Cheers buddy  be great to get few people watching. Think @sean 162 & @sxbarnes are coming too!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Train in Derby mate. Show is first weekend of May Warrington UKBFF going to do the first timers.
> 
> Cheers buddy  be great to get few people watching. Think @sean 162 & @sxbarnes are coming too!!!


Gotta see ya rule that stage mate!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Train in Derby mate. Show is first weekend of May Warrington UKBFF going to do the first timers.
> 
> Cheers buddy  be great to get few people watching. Think @sean 162 & @sxbarnes are coming too!!!


I might even be on stage the same day depending how quick condition comes in. Will defo be doing a dry run for stage practice


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> I might even be on stage the same day depending how quick condition comes in. Will defo be doing a dry run for stage practice


might?? might?? you'll be up there mate


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> 100kg at 5ft 7 would be hugeeeeeee. What's condition looking like?
> 
> Ah my carbs have tapered up and that has helped me no end to be fair!
> 
> Yep going to be awesome for us all buddy  . Can't wait for my first show!!!


soft mate as im natty but stomach is flat and im not holding shed loads of fat so all is well currently... I shall be cycling to make the larger weight gain when I stall on this!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> soft mate as im natty but stomach is flat and im not holding shed loads of fat so all is well currently... I shall be cycling to make the larger weight gain when I stall on this!


Cycle starting on 100kg. Good times


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> I might even be on stage the same day depending how quick condition comes in. Will defo be doing a dry run for stage practice


Get yourself up there mate!!! Be awesome if both of us doing same show


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Time will fly by and you will soon be on stage!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Time will fly by and you will soon be on stage!


Tell me about it mate! Seems ages off at the mo tho.... Good job as I've got a sh1t load more growing to do


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Get yourself up there mate!!! Be awesome if both of us doing same show


I might do the same

only joking....

Christ you didn't think I was serious did ya


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> I might do the same
> 
> only joking....
> 
> Christ you didn't think I was serious did ya


 :lol: you'd bust some right shapes no doubt haha!!!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> :lol: you'd bust some right shapes no doubt haha!!!!!


you've seen my dancing?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> you've seen my dancing?


No and I don't want to haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> No and I don't want to haha


phew. I thought I burnt all the tapes


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Quads/Pump Hamstrings*
> 
> Weights/reps werent noted as at a different gym today...... was training with @hilly
> 
> ...


Was a great session bud. Very good to meet you. Legs were cramping for half the day haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

hilly said:


> Was a great session bud. Very good to meet you. Legs were cramping for half the day haha


Fcuking too right was class workout mate! Intensity through the roof. Good to meet you to pal  . Ah my DOMS aren't to bad... Have to give me some of them high rep sets like you were saying


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

30 minutes HIIT done time to eat


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks nice that..left my rice flour porridge in the mircowave way too long this morning....came out like a cake, Eat it with a knife and fork pmsl.... must say through it tasted pretty damn, choc orange flavour haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Looks nice that..left my rice flour porridge in the mircowave way too long this morning....came out like a cake, Eat it with a knife and fork pmsl.... must say through it tasted pretty damn, choc orange flavour haha


Key I've found is to do it on 30 second intervals or it's like cement :lol:

Ah that sounds good... I add chocolate PB drops from @myprotein.co.uk in there and it's like a nut butter dessert


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

All looks good in here 

Enough sauce on those eggs?? Lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks really good that


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> All looks good in here
> 
> Enough sauce on those eggs?? Lol


Cheers buddy 

Low sugar ketchup mate, no such thing as too much :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Looks really good that


Yeah mate. Love eggs and having almond butter in my cream of rice makes it like pudding


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers buddy
> 
> Low sugar ketchup mate, no such thing as too much :lol:


Good lad! Bang so Evoo on too lol


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Where do you get your cream of rice from mate? actually looks quite nice that doesn't look anything like what I expected it to :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad! Bang so Evoo on too lol


Doesn't fit my macros brahhhh :lol:

Nandos and franks red hot sauce aswell tho!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Where do you get your cream of rice from mate? actually looks quite nice that doesn't look anything like what I expected it to :lol:


Go on Amazon mate just type in rice flour 5kg. Pretty dam cheap. Doesn't taste great unless you add something too it. Cinnamon and sweetner tastes good on it too


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Go on Amazon mate just type in rice flour 5kg. Pretty dam cheap. *Doesn't taste great unless you add something too it. Cinnamon and sweetner tastes good on it too *


Sounds just like oats then haha, cheers mate might give this stuff a try mixing it with stuff like flavdrops sounds like a good idea too


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Sounds just like oats then haha, cheers mate might give this stuff a try mixing it with stuff like flavdrops sounds like a good idea too


Exactly what I do 

Choc PB flav drops from MP and 40g almond butter and it's unreal!!!


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Exactly what I do
> 
> Choc PB flav drops from MP and 40g almond butter and it's unreal!!!


That does sound unreal actually haha, whats the macro breakdown with the rice flour ive found it just doesn't give any nutritional information, im far too anal to look at something without knowing nutritionals before buying it :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> That does sound unreal actually haha, whats the macro breakdown with the rice flour ive found it just doesn't give any nutritional information, im far too anal to look at something without knowing nutritionals before buying it :lol:


Per 50g, 40g carbs, maybe a gram of fat and protein


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Key I've found is to do it on 30 second intervals or it's like cement :lol:
> 
> Ah that sounds good... I add chocolate PB drops from @myprotein.co.uk in there and it's like a nut butter dessert


So badly want to try that Choc Pb stuff, have the banana powder one and it's lovely.....but don't want to pay for shipping though on one thing


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Per 50g, 40g carbs, maybe a gram of fat and protein


Hmmmm very nice I may have to invest in this and have a try of it on one of my reefed days, sounds like it would make a nice dessert with certain bits added in


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> So badly want to try that Choc Pb stuff, have the banana powder one and it's lovely.....but don't want to pay for shipping though on one thing


Get it on next order mate it's unreal


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Hmmmm very nice I may have to invest in this and have a try of it on one of my reefed days, sounds like it would make a nice dessert with certain bits added in


Mate it's lush I've had it as a cheat with crushed Oreos and big lumps of PB now that's a treat


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

About to go smash heavy back and pump chest in a hour 

Side chest taken a few days ago.....


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Full on photo whore today :lol: will write up session in a mo!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Back/Pump Chest & Abs*

Underhand Hammer Pulldowns max set 60kg per side - just like Yates I love this exercise, slow negatives and biiiiig squeeze at bottom of each rep

Barbell row max set 150kg x 8 - same as last time but not complaining at that 

Cable Row max set 133kg

Muscle Round on Deadlift Shrugs (deadlift with shrug at top) with 150kg - rack was taken so couldn't do usual rack Deads but this fully did the trick back was fully pumped!!

Tri set for Chest, 3 rounds consisting of:

Incline Fly

Incline Bench Press

Incline DB Press

4 sets Lying Leg Raises, 4 sets Crunches

Starting to feel the NPP kicking in. When I last took it I started to sweat profusely all the time and last few days I've woken up to soaking sheets :lol: starting to look a tad rounder and fuller too! Weight has increased pretty dramatically but I'm not worrying as above pics show plenty of definition for me 

Mid week treat meal tonight is chicken breast in a bbq marinade with low fat cheese and turkey bacon on top. Pics later


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great session there and you are looking huge mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Great session there and you are looking huge mate


Thanks buddy  always striving for more tho haha.

Don't feel huge tho :lol: will be one day!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Boom post workout meal is served


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Delts/Pump Arms & Calves*

Standing One Arm DB Lateral max set 15kg - makes it sooooo much harder only doing one side, did final set as a rest pause so full set left arm full set right back and forth 3 times.... Delts were on fire!!

Reverse Pec Deck max set 98kg - lowered weight slightly as I have a tendency to contract my back at peak of movement, so focused on only squeezing the rear delts and kept back out of it.

DB Front Raises max set 12.5kg - these are a Cnut lol

Hammer Press max set 140kg - very happy with strength considering previous exercises

Giant set for Arms, 4 rounds consisting of:

Barbell Curls

Rope Pushdowns

Rope Hammers

Overhead Extensions

Vascularity was insane during this back of triceps completely peppered in spider web like veins lol. Got a few WTF looks because of it lol. Feels good 

Calves

4 sets Lying Calve Raises, 4 sets Seated Calve Raises - all done with a 2 count hold at top squeezing the calves as hard as poss!

Had first try of @myprotein.co.uk Rum n Raisin Whey Isolate. Very impressed only had 30g and taste was very strong usually at that amount taste is too weak but this was lovely


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Big set that, bet you are ready for another feed now :thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Big set that, bet you are ready for another feed now :thumbup1:


Just nailed 400g potato and 200g extra lean mince and still hungry


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Hamstrings/Pump Quads*

Barbell Squats max set 140kg

Upper Body Propped up Lying Leg Curls max set 45kg - upper body being up increasing the stretch on hams

Seated Leg Curl max set 84kg - really squeezed the hammys, rather than moving legs thinking of shortening hamstrings. Made huge difference

Romanian Deadlifts max set 100kg - hold at bottom at stretch

Tri set for Quads, 3 rounds minimum 15 reps:

Leg Extensions

Leg Press

Hammer V Squat

Knees were in agony at start of session could barely squat. Texted boss and he reiterated importance of properly warming up.

Really not been focused enough of a varied, comprehensive warm up. So today after attempting to squat straight off the bat, I spent 20 minutes doing a light circuit of leg extensions, lunges and sissy squats. After 3 rounds of this went back to squats and 140kg felt very comfortable on my knees 

Another thing that is helping is really focusing on contracting my quads/hamstrings. Literally not thinking about moving my legs just thinking about shortening my quads/hams. Made a hugeee difference again no knee pain and quad muscles started popping out. Lot more detail 

Knee pain has been a blessing in disguise... Going to create bigger better legs, actually feeling my legs muscles working too :lol:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Hamstrings/Pump Quads*
> 
> Barbell Squats max set 140kg
> 
> ...


Had a similar problem myself with my knees before when squatting anything above 140, atm doing 5x 20 leg ext warm up to get them full of blood and well loosened up, find it works wonders tbh, quads also get a good burn which allows me to focus more on engaging them when squatting...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

am guilty as hell for not warming up. will give a go. excellent work as usual edd


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Great stuff bud.

I had exact same issues. Warm up properly makes a huge difference


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> am guilty as hell for not warming up. will give a go. excellent work as usual edd


Cheers buddy  . Going to start Joe Franco's limber eleven flexibility routine few times a week in morning aswell. Another aspect I've ignored lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

hilly said:


> Great stuff bud.
> 
> I had exact same issues. Warm up properly makes a huge difference


Ta buddy  . Difference was night and day and like you showed me on leg extension thinking about pulling quad in shortening it towards hips makes a hugeeeee difference!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Had a similar problem myself with my knees before when squatting anything above 140, atm doing 5x 20 leg ext warm up to get them full of blood and well loosened up, find it works wonders tbh, quads also get a good burn which allows me to focus more on engaging them when squatting...


Yeah just to remember this going forward haha. Like you said feel squats soooo much more just makes everything more engaged.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers buddy  . Going to start Joe Franco's limber eleven flexibility routine few times a week in morning aswell. Another aspect I've ignored lol


that sounds like a little night reading


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> that sounds like a little night reading


Youtube it mate 

Also the warm up routine for legs on blood n guts (bodybuilding.com version not original)


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Youtube it mate
> 
> Also the warm up routine for legs on blood n guts (bodybuilding.com version not original)


sorted


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Morning all 

Morning weigh in back up to 208lbs so same as 2 weeks ago :lol:

Nice increase in food of back of that.... Extra carbs post workout in form of pack of snack a jacks. Intra carbs on leg days up to 75g and free meal post workout on leg days! Not a full on cheat just Alot of the good stuff eg chilli and rice etc 

Bit of extra volume added to leg days too! Get these pins growing!!!!

Have a good weekend mofo's


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Morning all
> 
> Morning weigh in back up to 208lbs so same as 2 weeks ago :lol:
> 
> ...


Your the first person to get excited by Snack a Jacks ! :lol:Good to see the weight increase mate!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Your the first person to get excited by Snack a Jacks ! :lol:Good to see the weight increase mate!


Caramel ones are lush as fcuk. Good for your skiploading fatty


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Caramel ones are lush as fcuk. Good for your skiploading fatty


Hmm Caramel. Nice. Am covering my rice cakes with fluff!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Hmm Caramel. Nice. Am covering my rice cakes with muff!


You wish :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> You wish :lol:


Hairy muff:bounce:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I've used joe France's (I think it was his) agile 8 before and this helped with some lower back issues I was having squatting. It also loosens up the hip flexors.

I occasionally use the warm up from bb.com blood and guts too and it does a great job. I've found any warm up that engages your core seems to compliment squatting.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I've used joe France's (I think it was his) agile 8 before and this helped with some lower back issues I was having squatting. It also loosens up the hip flexors.
> 
> I occasionally use the warm up from bb.com blood and guts too and it does a great job. I've found any warm up that engages your core seems to compliment squatting.


Yeah the agile eight looks very good too Joe Defranco knows his stuff!!

Hoping extra emphasis on warm up and flexibility/mobility is going to pay divends not only providing better workouts but keeping me injury free too


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Chest/Pump Back & Calves*

Flat Bench max set 130kg - matched from reps from last time - I'm blaming it on the fact I had to the shiny thicker oly bar rather than my favoured thin old school one!

Incline DB max set 50kg - felt ALOT stronger on this today... normally I have to drop weight on 2nd set to keep up with reps but managed 2nd set on 50's today and form was spot on.

Decline Bench Press max set 100kg - wanted to pummel my chest on this... made sure to keep chest loaded during negative and slowed it right down, pause at bottom then squeezed it up not full lockout... burned like a b1tch 

Muscle Round on Pec Deck with 84kg

Giant set for Back, 4 rounds consisting of:

Cable Rows

Underhand EZ BB Rows - inspired by @R0BLET

DB Shrugs

T Bar Rows

Calves

On Horizontal Leg Press - 10 reps, rest 10 secs, 20 reps, rest 20 secs, 30 reps, rest 30 secs, 40 reps

Done and done  starting to feel strength rise again me thinking NPP is kicking in!!

UKBFF calendar dates have gone up now so its set May 3rd.

#160daysout :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Chest/Pump Back & Calves*
> 
> Flat Bench max set 130kg - matched from reps from last time - I'm blaming it on the fact I had to the shiny thicker oly bar rather than my favoured thin old school one!
> 
> ...


Plenty done there mate!!

How did you like the EZ bar, I prefer it tbh.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Plenty done there mate!!
> 
> How did you like the EZ bar, I prefer it tbh.


For underhand it was miles better than traditional bar mate, no awkward position on wrists and due to concave of bar felt I could bring it in further and get a better squeeze


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> For underhand it was miles better than traditional bar mate, no awkward position on wrists and due to concave of bar felt I could bring it in further and get a better squeeze


Exactly why I do it mate, top of positive you can squeeze like fúck!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Exactly why I do it mate, top of positive you can squeeze like fúck!!


Felt it alot more in the lower lats too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Felt it alot more in the lower lats too


Nice to try something different isn't it. Not long till show time 23 weeks will fly by!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nice to try something different isn't it. Not long till show time 23 weeks will fly by!


Yeah my giant/tri sets I try to incorporate different exercises that I wouldn't typically do!

I know mate, just want another "growth spurt" like I've had recently before dieting then I'll be ok


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Yeah my giant/tri sets I try to incorporate different exercises that I wouldn't typically do!
> 
> I know mate, just want another "growth spurt" like I've had recently before dieting then I'll be ok


20iu of GH would help


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> 20iu of GH would help


Plus round the clock Slin :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Plus round the clock Slin :lol:


Mine should be here tomorrow lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> I know mate, just want another "growth spurt" like I've had recently before dieting then I'll be ok


Don't we all haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Don't we all haha


Growing whilst dieting too.... Not asking for much am I


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Arms/Pump Delts & Abs*

Preacher Curl Machine max set 60kg x 9

Seated Alternate DB Curls max set 20kg x 9

Muscle Round on Cable Curls with 85kg

Dips max set BW+40kg x 10

CGBP on Smith max set 110kg (bar weight not included) x 10

Muscle Round on Overhead Rope Extension with 45kg

Giant set for Delts, 4 rounds consisting of:

Seated Laterals

Bent Over Laterals

Arnold Press

Seated Military Press

4 sets Hanging Leg Raises, 4 sets Cable Crunches

All reps beat no weights upped but progression is becoming very difficult now but every rep counts so happy to have beat everything even if it's by a rep lol.

Trying out a new gym after work tomorrow. Bit more of a health club but 5 minutes from work and it's 24/7. Most importantly it has heavier DB's than my current gym (new gym goes to 70's), a room dedicated to legs and loads of hammer equipment. Will check it out tomorrow and most likely join as its only 13 quid a month without the sauna etc.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Few post workout pics plus back/leg update


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Is it my crappy phone? I cant see ne pics?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Is it my crappy phone? I cant see ne pics?


Nope I can't either lol trying again 

View attachment 162010


View attachment 162011


View attachment 162012


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Legs looking good mate!

Cant argue with £13 for a well equipped gym.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Legs looking good mate!
> 
> Cant argue with £13 for a well equipped gym.


Price is just a bonus tbh 

It's the range of equipment I'm most interested in 

Cheers mate they are still lacking compared to top half but getting there!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

delts are hanging mate!   

legs getting depth there. great stuff


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> delts are hanging mate!
> 
> legs getting depth there. great stuff


Cheers buddy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Arms/Pump Delts & Abs*
> 
> Preacher Curl Machine max set 60kg x 9
> 
> ...


Nice session mate, new gym sounds good. Especially to have 70's! Most don't.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nice session mate, new gym sounds good. Especially to have 70's! Most don't.


Cheers buddy 

Yeah sounds top. Looking forward to checking it out later tonight and getting a good leg session in there. I've got no use for the 70's.... Yet


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers buddy
> 
> Yeah sounds top. Looking forward to checking it out later tonight and getting a good leg session in there. I've got no use for the 70's.... Yet


Bent over rows and shrugs


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Bent over rows and shrugs


Flat DB press might be able to get a few out . Make that decline lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Flat DB press might be able to get a few out . Make that decline lol.


Easy for a man of your calibre


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Easy for a man of your calibre


Got to conquer the 60's first


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Nope I can't either lol trying again
> 
> View attachment 162010
> 
> ...


you look mad mate! veins popping every where! youl be different gravy next year


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

1manarmy said:


> you look mad mate! veins popping every where! youl be different gravy next year


in4shortestprepoftheyear


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> you look mad mate! veins popping every where! youl be different gravy next year


Cheers buddy 

Yeah it bodes well with my condition and vascularity being like this whilst growing and not looking to lose body fat.

Got a feeling veins are going to get disgusting during prep


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> in4shortestprepoftheyear


Plenty of time to get fat yet .

Plus want to be peeled so how ever long it takes!!!!

Shorter would be nice tho.... More growing time!


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Nope I can't either lol trying again
> 
> View attachment 162010
> 
> ...


Looking spot on so far fella :thumb:

Your legs look like they are responding well to the beasting you are giving them too mate they are finally listening to you :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Looking spot on so far fella :thumb:
> 
> Your legs look like they are responding well to the beasting you are giving them too mate they are finally listening to you :lol:


Thank you mate 

Yes they've always had good shape just needed some size lol but finally responding


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Thank you mate
> 
> Yes they've always had good shape just needed some size lol but finally responding


Like I said in an earlier post on here mate if they don't respond to the level of punishment you inflict on them then you may as well just call it a day haha, how many more weeks is it til your show mate?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Like I said in an earlier post on here mate if they don't respond to the level of punishment you inflict on them then you may as well just call it a day haha, how many more weeks is it til your show mate?


23 from Sunday just gone mate so loadssssss of time. No doubt fly by tho!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Quads/Pump Hamstrings & Calves*

Hammer Leg Extension max set 90kg with a triple drop set on last set

Arced Leg Press max set 400kg with extra super slow perfect form "widow maker" set

Hack Squat max set 80kg again with widow maker set

Muscle Round on Hammer V Squat with 120kg

Tri set for Hamstrings, 3 rounds consisting of:

Standing One Legged Curls

Lying Leg Curls

Romanian Deadlifts

4 sets Standing Calve Raises, 4 sets Seated Calve Raises

Another banging workout. Thoroughly enjoying training legs even more than before now it's pain free and I've finally started to get a good mind muscle connection with them. Widow makers are brutal, forgot how bad 20 reps are :lol:

Trained at new gym and it's awesome. Whole room for legs, hammer equipment everywhere, multiple racks, benches and it's 24/7 so think it's going to a live saver in prep for any late night cardio sessions or if I struggle to get weights in in the day!

"Clean" treat meal PWO now as its leg day (staple pwo now). Going to have the usual 400g white potato and 200g extra lean mince but add a couple of gluten free pittas, chicken and salsa too!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm envious mate the gym sounds cracking!

And fair play for keeping the diet so clean, prep will be a breeze at this rate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

gym sounds awesome mate. top stuff


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I'm envious mate the gym sounds cracking!
> 
> And fair play for keeping the diet so clean, prep will be a breeze at this rate


Yes mate its cracking 

Not a out and out hardcore gym but that doesn't bother me tbh... train by myself and happily generate my own motivation/atmosphere!

Diet is a breeze now mate tbh... it was hard at the start as I just wanted more of want I was already having but now at a point where food is at a nice level 

Lets hope its a breeze, can't wait to get peeled!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Back/Pump Chest & Abs*

Hammer Underhand Pulldowns max set 60kg per side x 9

Barbell Rows max set 150kg x 9

Cable Rows max set 91 x 10

Muscle Round on Rack Deadlifts with 200kg - did first 4 rounds with 5 deep breaths in between but last two required about 10 deep breaths :lol:

Tri set for Chest, 4 rounds consisting of:

Incline Hammer Press

Dumbbell Fly

Flat Bench

4 sets Hammer Leg Raises, 4 sets Crunches

Just nailed 30g Whey Isolate, 100g Rice Flour, a Banana & some caramel snack a jacks and will have 200g extra lean mince and 400g white potato in about a hour...... Time to grow


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

I see some more weights creeping up! ... Yeahhhh buddy!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> I see some more weights creeping up! ... Yeahhhh buddy!


Cable rows down 40kg..... New gym new machine lol.

Other than yeah buddy rep by rep session by session I'm progressing


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Rack deads up tho ?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Rack deads up tho ?


Rack Deads muscle round, bent rows & hammer Pulldowns all up  . Cable row reset due to different machine mate... Pulley system Alot different so weight not same.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

excellent stuff dude.   strength and size still increasing. long may it continue


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> excellent stuff dude.   strength and size still increasing. long may it continue


Indeed buddy  although true test will be when kcals are low... If I can keep gaining right up until show time I'll be happy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Delts/Pump Arms & Calves*

Standing One Arm DB Laterals max set 17.5kg x 10

Reverse Pec Deck max set 100kg x 15

DB Front Raises max set 17.5kg x 10

Hammer Shoulder Press max set 140kg x 8

Giant set for Arms, 4 rounds consisting of:

EZ Curls

French Press

Reverse BB Curls

CGBP

4 sets Standing Calve Raises, 4 sets Seated Calve Raises.

Trained before work today at 7..... Not trained this early before tbh. Really enjoyed it and nice to know evening is free.

NPP definitely in full force now.... Big pumps, strength up and look ALOT rounder at the mo. Legs really come up just lately too. New gym has some full length mirrors in changing room and physique is starting to look nicely balanced


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

yea you need a gym with some good mirrors. top work mate. still think I might match ya on the front raises!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> yea you need a gym with some good mirrors. top work mate. still think I might match ya on the front raises!


Don't mean sh1t if you don't have any delts


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Don't mean sh1t if you don't have any delts


just you watch .......


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> just you watch .......


Your delts go inwards


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Your delts go inwards


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Delts/Pump Arms & Calves*
> 
> Standing One Arm DB Laterals max set 17.5kg x 10
> 
> ...


No dumbell shoulder press = pussy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> No dumbell shoulder press = pussy


Haha scroll back few weeks mate it was a staple but got swapped out as maxed progression on it. Got to 45kg x 10 after pre exhausting all 3 delt heads  before you say yes I know this is less than yours .

Will switch back once I max out the hammer press!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Haha scroll back few weeks mate it was a staple but got swapped out as maxed progression on it. Got to 45kg x 10 after pre exhausting all 3 delt heads  before you say yes I know this is less than yours .
> 
> Will switch back once I max out the hammer press!!


Mate to be fair 10 reps on 45kg is awesome! Especially after pre-exhausting.

*still a pussy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Mate to be fair 10 reps on 45kg is awesome! Especially after pre-exhausting.
> 
> *still a pussy


Fcuk me sideways you feeling ok giving me a compliment ?

Need to get this training session sorted mate what's will and @sean 162 saying?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Fcuk me sideways you feeling ok giving me a compliment ?
> 
> Need to get this training session sorted mate what's will and @sean 162 saying?


Sean said that im too big for him and id make him look so small in pics that he didnt want to come, Will said pretty much the same so he wont come, @Keeks has already come at the prospect of me spotting her on squats


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Seans saying im a cripple atm. Hurts to open a car door or pick my big nose


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Sean said that im too big for him and id make him look so small in pics that he didnt want to come, Will said pretty much the same so he wont come, @Keeks has already come at the prospect of me spotting her on squats


No squats, I'm only in for the warm up stretching session, reckon I'll be done in after that!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Only a matter of time until @Chelsea & @Keeks infect every journal with there filth


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Haven't been in here for a while mate,... all looking good though 

Need more food porn pics though


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Haven't been in here for a while mate,... all looking good though
> 
> Need more food porn pics though


Thanks for popping in buddy 

Haha cheat meal tomorrow. Pics will be plenty 

Had this as my "clean" cheat on Wednesday!










Crispy chicken and steak fajitas !!!!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

That looks amazing - good job I'm now having my dinner!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> That looks amazing - good job I'm now having my dinner!


Haha thinking big ass burger tomorrow


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> No squats, I'm only in for the warm up stretching session, reckon I'll be done in after that!


Warm up stretching could turn into full gape 



Goodfella said:


> Only a matter of time until @Chelsea & @Keeks infect every journal with there filth


When we release our sex tape on dvd I'll link it to all journals on Ukm for motivation.

Who wouldn't be motivated after seeing me hit a lat spread whilst hanging out of Keeks back garden


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Warm up stretching could turn into full gape
> 
> When we release our sex tape on dvd I'll link it to all journals on Ukm for motivation.
> 
> Who wouldn't be motivated after seeing me hit a lat spread whilst hanging out of Keeks back garden


PMSL


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Only a matter of time until @Chelsea & @Keeks infect every journal with there filth


 

That food looks epic btw! :thumbup1:



Chelsea said:


> Warm up stretching could turn into full gape
> 
> When we release our sex tape on dvd I'll link it to all journals on Ukm for motivation.
> 
> Who wouldn't be motivated after seeing me hit a lat spread whilst hanging out of Keeks back garden


 :lol: With the element of training in there, I'm thinking Fake Gym Productions for a series.......first production 'It Started With A Squat' :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> That food looks epic btw! :thumbup1:
> 
> :lol: With the element of training in there, I'm thinking Fake Gym Productions for a series.......first production 'It Started With A Squat' :lol:


 :lol: I jus hope I last longer than 12 reps :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Keeks said:


> That food looks epic btw! :thumbup1:
> 
> :lol: With the element of training in there, I'm thinking Fake Gym Productions for a series.......first production 'It Started With A Squat' :lol:


Food was epic  can't beat fajitas.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

just pressed wrong button on my phone and ended up at the start of this thread so compared pics.

mate you are much bigger and thicker in that short time with enough time to add that again and more next year.

2015 gonna be exciting times mate. happy days


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

@Chelsea. . @Keeks fairplay for being a good sport.

Phil mate i think you under estimate will. Hes catching your weight very fast. Infact hes only about a stone off now. And obv 6 inches shorter. As for me.. Yes im small lol. No argument there. When can i buy the dvd?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> just pressed wrong button on my phone and ended up at the start of this thread so compared pics.
> 
> mate you are much bigger and thicker in that short time with enough time to add that again and more next year.
> 
> 2015 gonna be exciting times mate. happy days


Ah thanks mate 

Did the same myself the other day and very happy at changes me and @hilly have made... If I can do it again I'll be over the moon tbh


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Ah thanks mate
> 
> Did the same myself the other day and very happy at changes me and @hilly have made... If I can do it again I'll be over the moon tbh


If this was a 3D computer I'm on your delts would hitting me in the face! :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> If this was a 3D computer I'm on your delts would hitting me in the face! :lol:


CANNON BALL DELTS


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Hamstrings/Pump Quads & Abs*

Barbell Squats with 3 sec negative and 2 count pause in hold max set 140 x 14

Lying Leg Curl max set 54kg

Seated Leg Curl max set 73kg

Rope Pull through max set 60kg

Tri set for Quads, 4 rounds consisting of:

Leg Extensions

Leg Press

Hammer Squat

4 sets Lying Leg Raises, 4 sets Crunches

First leg workout in weeks with no knee pain whatsoever  and been having no knee pain in the day now either!!

The mind muscle connection I'm getting with legs now matches what I get with upper body and it shows. Very happy with size improvements to quads and hamstrings!

Big weight increase this week up to 214lbs now 

Cheat tonight... Homemade Chinese followed by cheesecake. Pics to come @Dan94


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Hamstrings/Pump Quads & Abs*
> 
> Barbell Squats with 3 sec negative and 2 count pause in hold max set 140 x 14
> 
> ...


great stuff mate. let's see those legs blow up !


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> great stuff mate. let's see those legs blow up !


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

wow that's ****in crazy!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> wow that's ****in crazy!


Long way to go but massive improvement 

Cheers buddy!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Post legs homemade Chinese


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Homemade prawn crackers??


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Homemade prawn crackers??


No lol when I meant home made just bought sauce meat etc and cooked it hahs.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha same thing


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Haha same thing


Tell you what mate didn't last 5 mins


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha I bet, a lot of you to feed!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Haha I bet, a lot of you to feed!


Nicked most of the missus's too :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Nicked most of the missus's too :lol:


Fat cùnt!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Fat cùnt!


Soon turning that way mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Soon turning that way mate


T3 

Mine arrives soon


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> T3
> 
> Mine arrives soon


I'll have to do with two lots of HIIT a week.... That or embrace my inner Michelin man


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> I'll have to do with two lots of HIIT a week.... That or embrace my inner Michelin man


Stick to HIIT lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Stick to HIIT lol


Yeah thought as much too  haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice looking Chinese mate!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Nice looking Chinese mate!


Up late lol. Was amazing matey just not enough :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Up late lol. Was amazing matey just not enough :lol:


Haha yeah, went clubbing and got home and couldn't sleep so checked phone notifications


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I like the way you just slipped '140kg x 14 with 3 sec negs and 2 sec count in hole on squats' in there. That's a big deal mate, and the pic of the legs shows it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I like the way you just slipped '140kg x 14 with 3 sec negs and 2 sec count in hole on squats' in there. That's a big deal mate, and the pic of the legs shows it. Keep up the good work.


Cheers buddy 

Quads/hams nicely sore today..... Squats back to the point where there not causing any knee pain. So from next session I'm going to work on slowly bringing weight back up but with same tempo and form. 180 paused squats the aim


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sean 162 said:


> @Chelsea. . @Keeks fairplay for being a good sport.
> 
> Phil mate i think you under estimate will. Hes catching your weight very fast. Infact hes only about a stone off now. And obv 6 inches shorter. As for me.. Yes im small lol. No argument there. When can i buy the dvd?


Yea but Will told me it was all fat so i didnt have to worry :lol:

I'll send you a copy of the DVD to sample mate, its just one scene but its a good one, its called "Gaped like a manhole cover" you get the idea


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Chest/Pump Back & Calves*

Flat Bench max set 130kg x 8 - up 1 rep but a lot better tempo with much slower negatives

Incline Dumbbell Press max set 50 x 11 - up 3 reps and much better form, dbs touching shoulders.

Decline Bench Press max set 120kg x 7 - up 20kg 

Muscle Round on Pec Deck with 86kg

Giant set for Back, 4 rounds consisting of:

Straight Arm Pulldown

Reverse Facing Wide Grip Pulldowns

Diverging Lat Pulldown Machine

Wide Grip Machine Row

Calve Machine - 10 reps, rest 10 secs, 20 reps, rest 20 secs, 30 reps, rest 30 secs, 40 reps

Felt a fcuk load stronger today..... Really feeling the NPP now. Strength/pumps up and sheets soaked with sweat each night :lol: ah the joys.

Morning weight was 214lbs last check so no change in food... Typical for me, food upped, weight spikes then next week either same weight or lose weight lol. See what happens this week. Kcals close to 4000 kcals now!!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Big weight on the decline press mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Big weight on the decline press mate :thumbup1:


Cheers buddy  . Third in routine too so happy with weight.... Fresh first up reckon I've got 140 for reps in me!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Arms/Pump Shoulders & Abs*

Preacher Curl Machine max set 74kg x 8

Seated DB Curls max set 25kg x 8

Cable Curl Muscle Round - 68kg

Dip Machine max set 82 x 12

CGBP on Smith (weight not including bar) max set 120kg x 6

Overhead Rope Extension Muscle Round - 21.6kg

Giant set for Delts, 4 rounds consisting of:

Seated Military Press

Seated DB Laterals

Underhand BB Front Raise

Seated Rear Laterals

4 sets Lying Leg Raises, 4 sets Crunches

Couple of shots mid session from last week


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

looking good mate!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> looking good mate!


Cheers bud.

Arms come on fcuk loads now. Getting close to matching me Delts


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

armzzzzzzzz


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> armzzzzzzzz


Mix of heavy weights and giant sets has got the stubborn fcukers growing


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

nice progress mate, been subbed a while just never commented  keeps me motivated!

you mentioned your really feeling the NPP now, how long you been on it?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Just looked at first post on here. You've grown loads since then. Shoulders have quadrupled!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> nice progress mate, been subbed a while just never commented  keeps me motivated!
> 
> you mentioned your really feeling the NPP now, how long you been on it?


Ah glad it's motivating you mate  . Pop in more often!!!

This is week 4 now buddy, noticeably stronger and more sweaty :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sen said:


> Just looked at first post on here. You've grown loads since then. Shoulders have quadrupled!


Haha cheers mate 

First pics were me heavily depleted but shoulders always been a strong point!! But yeah I was looking at my most recent pics thinking I've grown loads.










@hilly has put the guide in place and I just followed it


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

****ing mountain!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sen said:


> ****ing mountain!!


Thanks bud!!

Got a few months growing left before prep too


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks bud!!
> 
> Got a few months growing left before prep too


How do you grow so much but still have veins all over the place? Soon as I tried bulking, my abs went into hibernation.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sen said:


> How do you grow so much but still have veins all over the place? Soon as I tried bulking, my abs went into hibernation.


I basically reverse dieted mate.....

Took the kcals I finished my cut on and slowly added carbs each week dependant upon the mirror, how I felt and the scale.

So I've gradually built my food/weight up whilst keeping cardio which has been crucial in keeping me lean.

It requires more patience but means you reap the rewards of a higher percentage of LBM gained and therefore don't have to starve next time you diet


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Mix of heavy weights and giant sets has got the stubborn fcukers growing


fantastic mate! upwards and onwards

am big jelly


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> fantastic mate! upwards and onwards
> 
> am big jelly


Yeah buddy!!!!!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Smashed it mate we've smashed it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

hilly said:


> Smashed it mate we've smashed it


Too fcuking right buddy!!!

Hopefully only gona get better & better


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking great mate, ugly..... But hench


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Looking great mate, ugly..... But hench


I just don't have the ability to smile when posing


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> I just don't have the ability to smile when posing


Lol same mate  I'm more of a natural beauty


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lol same mate  I'm more of a natural beauty


Natural and you shouldn't be in the same sentence


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Delts are huge in those latest pics mate, will fill them shirts out nicely


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Natural and you shouldn't be in the same sentence


 @Sambuca fancies me 

I'm 100% synthetic ?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> @Sambuca fancies me
> 
> I'm 100% synthetic ?


Best way mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Delts are huge in those latest pics mate, will fill them shirts out nicely


Becoming a b4stard getting shirts lol. Too tight on delts but loads of extra material at the bottom to tuck in lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Becoming a b4stard getting shirts lol. Too tight on delts but loads of extra material at the bottom to tuck in lol


:laugh: I bet jeans are a bastard too


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> :laugh: I bet jeans are a bastard too


LOL 38 inch Levis when my waist is 32' having to make new holes in my belt


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Becoming a b4stard getting shirts lol. Too tight on delts but loads of extra material at the bottom to tuck in lol


xxxl soon mate. I did


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

hilly said:


> Smashed it mate we've smashed it


hes a bloody freak. 

well done to the both of you


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Haha cheers mate
> 
> First pics were me heavily depleted but shoulders always been a strong point!! But yeah I was looking at my most recent pics thinking I've grown loads.
> 
> ...


You massive vascular ****!

That is all


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> You massive vascular ****!
> 
> That is all


Why thank you 

Things still good your end? Not updated in few days no?


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

What cardio you do and how much a week?!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> What cardio you do and how much a week?!


Two lots of 30 mins HIIT a week in the form of instructing spin.... Cardio plus I get paid


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Becoming a b4stard getting shirts lol. Too tight on delts but loads of extra material at the bottom to tuck in lol


Frustrating isn't it. Even I get that and I'm a mini version of you


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Frustrating isn't it. Even I get that and I'm a mini version of you


Will have to shop at Jacamo soon mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Why thank you
> 
> Things still good your end? Not updated in few days no?


Things all good here Mateyyy, Iv been in Mexico for a couple weeks, just got back yesterday morning! No comes the hard part of trying to get back into swing of things, although I'm dying to get back under the bar so hopefully won't take me long


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Things all good here Mateyyy, Iv been in Mexico for a couple weeks, just got back yesterday morning! No comes the hard part of trying to get back into swing of things, although I'm dying to get back under the bar so hopefully won't take me long


Lucky b4stard. Cancun??

You'll soon get it back mate. Whenever I go on holiday I always come back itching to train and burn all the sh1t I've ate off


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Will have to shop at Jacamo soon mate


Nah. That's opposite way, skinny on top large on the belly


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nah. That's opposite way, skinny on top large on the belly


Well fcuk paying for a tailor


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Well fcuk paying for a tailor


No thanks lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Recent pics looking great mate, this is how to bulk


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Recent pics looking great mate, this is how to bulk


First time I've "bulked" and not ended up like the Michelin man . Growing into the show the aim so need to be lean


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Lucky b4stard. Cancun??
> 
> You'll soon get it back mate. Whenever I go on holiday I always come back itching to train and burn all the sh1t I've ate off


Nah, went to akumal this time, down on the riviera Maya part. Did cancun In 09...fancied somewhere different this time round and much preferred it.

Giving myself the rest of the week to settle back in then going full steam ahead from Monday


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Nah, went to akumal this time, down on the riviera Maya part. Did cancun In 09...fancied somewhere different this time round and much preferred it.
> 
> Giving myself the rest of the week to settle back in then going full steam ahead from Monday


Sounds good mate you'll be itching come Monday


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Quads/Pump Hamstrings & Calves*

Hammer Leg Extension max set 110kg finished with a triple drop set

Arced Leg Press max set 400kg x 20 - full ROM all way down and just shy out of lockout no pauses. Last set lighter super slow high rep set

Hack Squat max set 120kg x 10 - final set lighter super slow high rep set

Hammer V Squat Muscle Round - 120kg - tad too light so improvised and made super slow

Tri set for Hamstrings, 3 rounds consisting of:

Glute/ham Press Machine

Seated Leg Curl

High and Wide Leg Press

4 sets Standing Calve Raises, 4 sets Seated Calve Raises.

Legs were pumped beyond belief. Again no knee pain  . Re learning leg training to actually recruit the muscle and not just move weight has resulted in my knees getting back to 100% and a huge improvement in overall leg development 

Pic post workout of pins... No separation as pumped to high heavens but veins everywhere


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice work!

I dont know how so many people skip leg day, I love it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Nice work!
> 
> I dont know how so many people skip leg day, I love it


Same here mate 

Love the challenge!!!


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Quads/Pump Hamstrings & Calves*
> 
> Hammer Leg Extension max set 110kg finished with a triple drop set
> 
> ...


Nice to see your finally getting some growth in those bad boys mate can definitely see the improvements!

Got my leg day tomorrow, cant bloody wait


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Nice to see your finally getting some growth in those bad boys mate can definitely see the improvements!
> 
> Got my leg day tomorrow, cant bloody wait


Yes mate finally catching up with my upper body .

Good stuff let me know how you get on buddy :thumb:


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Yes mate finally catching up with my upper body .
> 
> Good stuff let me know how you get on buddy :thumb:


****ing best be with all the punishment your inflicting upon them 

Yeah will do mate just keep an eye out for my journal entry tomorrow morning mate and have a goose.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> ****ing best be with all the punishment your inflicting upon them
> 
> Yeah will do mate just keep an eye out for my journal entry tomorrow morning mate and have a goose.


Haha yes mate I go medieval on them 

Will do buddy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Back/Pump Chest*

Hammer Underhand Pulldowns max set 65kg x 9 - up 5kg

Bent Over Rows max set 150kg x 9 - up 1 rep

Close Grip Cable Rows max 100kg x 10 - new setup the bench is slightly incline, really hits the lower lat nicely

Rack Deadlift Muscle Round with 200kg

Tri Set for Chest, 4 rounds consisting of:

Flat Hammer Bench - Gives the most brutal squeeze on pecs, arcs in and up towards upper pecs!!

Incline Bench Press

Flat Fly's

4 sets Hanging Leg Raises, 4 sets Crunches

Top workout, strength still on up and up. Recovery is on another level now... don't really get sore at all anymore!

Was 2lbs down mid week, so expecting a loss tomorrow but will see what scales say.


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

Goodfella said:


> Haha cheers mate
> 
> First pics were me heavily depleted but shoulders always been a strong point!! But yeah I was looking at my most recent pics thinking I've grown loads.
> 
> ...


look great man! love the training principles to


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Awt said:


> look great man! love the training principles to


Thanks buddy  . Yeah I love it too! Perfect mix of heavy/strength and hypertrophy training!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good big session, enjoy the rest of your night


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Good big session, enjoy the rest of your night


Wolf of Wall Street on mate . Not sure what to have as cheat tomorrow? Old favourite pizza might be a shout.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great film!

Can't go wrong with pizza if it's Dominos, or a big juicy burger?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Great film!
> 
> Can't go wrong with pizza if it's Dominos, or a big juicy burger?


I'm a tight tw4t mate. Asda 14 inch Stonebaked create your own for me . Load of sides and dirty dessert. Can't be doing with weight loss


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Thinking about smashing a pizza myself tomoz, maybe with a bit of icecream to wash it down. Yum yum


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Thinking about smashing a pizza myself tomoz, maybe with a bit of icecream to wash it down. Yum yum


Peanut butter cup all day


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Delts/Pump Arms & Abs*

One Arm Dumbbell Laterals max set 20kg x 10

Reverse Pec Deck max set 107kg x 15

Front Dumbbell Raise max set 20kg x 10

Dumbbell Shoulder Press max set 50kg x 8 - video below 

Giant set for Arms, 4 rounds consisting of:

EZ Cable Curl

Rope Pushdowns

Rope Hammers

EZ Extensions

4 sets Lying Leg Raises, 4 sets Crunches.

Another great workout! Trained with missus today and she kept up bless her lol. @Chelsea 50kg x 8 after all that pre exhaust


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Delts/Pump Arms & Abs*
> 
> One Arm Dumbbell Laterals max set 20kg x 10
> 
> ...


excellent stuff dude. can't see vid on my phone


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> excellent stuff dude. can't see vid on my phone


Sorted now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Great work mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Great work mate


Cheers buddy


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Excellent pressing mate :cool2:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Excellent pressing mate :cool2:


Cheers buddy  felt strong today so thought fcuk it see what I can do!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Hamstrings/Pump Quads & Calves*

Squats with 2 sec pause in the hole max set 150kg x 10

Lying Leg Raises max set 59kg x 12

Seated Leg Curls max set 59kg x 12

Rope Pull Through max set 30kg x 10

Giant set for Quads, 4 rounds consisting of:

Leg Extensions with 3 sec neg and big squeeze at top

Leg Press - no lockout

Hammer V Squat - Pause in the hole, no lockout.

Big workout  now to get me some foooooood!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh and just renewed with @hilly... Made some great gains with him so would be stupid not too!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Whats a rope pull through? Ive not heard of that one.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Delts/Pump Arms & Abs*
> 
> One Arm Dumbbell Laterals max set 20kg x 10
> 
> ...


Great pressing mate, strength is incredible


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Oh and just renewed with @hilly... Made some great gains with him so would be stupid not too!!


excellent dude. wants like button back


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Great pressing mate, strength is incredible


Thanks mate 

Still improving long may it continue haha how's your training buddy?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> excellent dude. wants like button back


Haha tell me about it :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Weighed 210lbs on Saturday so 4lb loss on week before

New additions to the diet as of this week... Half avacado with breakfast, then meal two potato up to 350g and pre workout meal jasmine rice up to 80g dry weight.

Macros below. Up to the 500g carb mark and over 4000kcals  . Carbs slightly higher on leg days!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Weighed 210lbs on Saturday so 4lb loss on week before
> 
> New additions to the diet as of this week... Half avacado with breakfast, then meal two potato up to 350g and pre workout meal jasmine rice up to 80g dry weight.
> 
> Macros below. Up to the 500g carb mark and over 4000kcals  . Carbs slightly higher on leg days!


That'll keep ya growing mate...


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> That'll keep ya growing mate...


Yes matey. Love all the foods I'm eating too, nice and varied


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

The way things are going you'll be 2 weeks out on 300g carbs you lucky ducker


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Delts/Pump Arms & Abs*
> 
> One Arm Dumbbell Laterals max set 20kg x 10
> 
> ...


Mate im actually gonna be constructive here rather than the usual arrogant cock haha.

Personally for me, the press you did there wasnt near low enough for me dude, also is there a cheeky incline to that bench as well? If i were you i'd stick to the 40-45kg mark and get much better quality reps out as it will benefit you so much in the future like it has to me.

I used to see all these guys pressing more than me doing half reps and whatever other technique to get them up but its far more impressive when someone does it perfectly as no one can criticise.

Dont get me wrong mate even to do 8 half reps  is fcking awesome!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Mate im actually gonna be constructive here rather than the usual arrogant cock haha.
> 
> Personally for me, the press you did there wasnt near low enough for me dude, also is there a cheeky incline to that bench as well? If i were you i'd stick to the 40-45kg mark and get much better quality reps out as it will benefit you so much in the future like it has to me.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the advice mate firstly 

RE Reps your right could be lower but all hit parallel and for a weight way over my previous PB I was reasonably happy with it. And yes very slight incline but bolt upright I kind a tad uncomfortable on shoulder.

Next session will go below parallel video for you!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> The way things are going you'll be 2 weeks out on 300g carbs you lucky ducker


I can only wish lol. Metabolism is on fire at the mo tho so let's hope so


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Still improving long may it continue haha how's your training buddy?


Not bad cheers mate, plodding along nicely still


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Not bad cheers mate, plodding along nicely still


Good stuff buddy


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Macro's look good, good that you are enjoying your food.

Nothing worse than getting out a meal and thinking "eerrrrgggghhhhh not this"


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Macro's look good, good that you are enjoying your food.
> 
> Nothing worse than getting out a meal and thinking "eerrrrgggghhhhh not this"


Yeah love all the food I eat tbh. Just want more . Still get quite hungry in between meals... Metabolism is on fire!!!

Yeah Id hate dreading meals... Tbh if I did I wouldn't do it. Got to be enjoyable for me


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Appreciate the advice mate firstly
> 
> RE Reps your right could be lower but all hit parallel and for a weight way over my previous PB I was reasonably happy with it. And yes very slight incline but bolt upright I kind a tad uncomfortable on shoulder.
> 
> Next session will go below parallel video for you!


You took that like a man  yea mate definitely agree that even those reps its very impressive but i just think form is so important especially in the size game, therefore i would drop it next time and get some perfect reps.......and put the bench right up you complete and utter pus$y 

Never mind below parallel, i want those dumbells half an inch off your shoulders!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> You took that like a man  yea mate definitely agree that even those reps its very impressive but i just think form is so important especially in the size game, therefore i would drop it next time and get some perfect reps.......and put the bench right up you complete and utter pus$y
> 
> Never mind below parallel, i want those dumbells half an inch off your shoulders!!


Haha no point being a little b!tch about it 

I'll touch Delts next time. Need to find one of those mini upright benches lol! Love pressing on them but conventional upright bench feels weird.... Reading that back I'm just being a pus$y and will crack on haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Haha no point being a little b!tch about it
> 
> I'll touch Delts next time. Need to find one of those mini upright benches lol! Love pressing on them but conventional upright bench feels weird.... Reading that back I'm just being a pus$y and will crack on haha


Haha! Yea we have one of those, although i only use them for overhead triceps as i have a cock and balls (balls might not be of adequate size) and press on a mans bench


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Haha! Yea we have one of those, although i only use them for overhead triceps as i have a cock and balls (balls might not be of adequate size) and press on a mans bench


What were you saying earlier about not being a Cnut


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Goodfella said:



> What were you saying earlier about not being a Cnut


I couldnt keep it up for that long (not my cock......ask @Keeks....it stayed in her bum all night perfectly without any issue  )


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> I couldnt keep it up for that long (not my cock......ask @Keeks....it stayed in her bum all night perfectly without any issue  )


Bit like that saying........If it fits, I sits!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Chest/Pump Back & Calves*

Flat Bench max set 130kg x 8

Incline DB Press max set 50kg x 9

Decline Bench Press max set 120kg x 7

Pec Deck Muscle Round @ 93kg

Giant set for Back, 4 rounds consisting of:

Pulldowns to back of head

Straight Arm Pulldowns

Underhand Pulldowns

Wide Grip Cable Rows

4 sets of Machine Calve Raises, 4 sets of Standing Calve Raises.

Little post workout shot from the other day


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dem delt sirations!!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Dem delt sirations!!!!!


Yeah they should be pretty detailed come show time


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Yeah they should be pretty detailed come show time


No doubt mate. What date you looking at?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> No doubt mate. What date you looking at?


UKBFF Warrington on May the 3rd mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> UKBFF Warrington on May the 3rd mate


Recon you will smash it pal!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Recon you will smash it pal!


Here's hoping mate  would love a finals invite but let's get me on stage first lol.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking great!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Looking great!!


Cheers my mate  !!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Arms/Pump Delts & Abs*

Preacher Curl Machine max set 74kg x 10

Seated DB Curls max set 25kg x 9

Cable Curl Muscle Round @ 73kg

Dip Machine max set 86kg x 12

CGBP on Smith max set 120kg (minus bar weight) x 6

Overhead Rope Extension Muscle Round @ 23.8kg

Giant set for Delts, 4 rounds consisting of:

Standing Laterals

Angled Hammer Press

Rear Delt Laterals

Wide Upright Rows

4 sets Hammer Crunch, 4 sets Incline Crunch!

Missus started training with me full time now.... Really pushing herself and good to train with someone again!

Time to eat


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

top stuff mate. running out if superlatives for you. good to see ya Mrs down there too


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> top stuff mate. running out if superlatives for you. good to see ya Mrs down there too


Thanks matey. Be diet time before you know it!!

Yeah it's good to see her embracing it.. She's weighing her food and everything!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I bet you are loving having the Mrs train with you, I really enjoy it when my mrs comes along.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> I bet you are loving having the Mrs train with you, I really enjoy it when my mrs comes along.


It's awesome mate! She's picked it all up very quick.

Big leg session tomorrow


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> It's awesome mate! She's picked it all up very quick.
> 
> Big leg session tomorrow


I must be the only one who hates having people train with me lol, weirdly I find it too much of a distraction if ive got someone there with me lol. Delts are coming on nicely mate on that picture still plenty of growing time too :thumbup1:

You tried Golden Syrup flavor whey from MP at all mate? its better than salted caramel haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> I must be the only one who hates having people train with me lol, weirdly I find it too much of a distraction if ive got someone there with me lol. Delts are coming on nicely mate on that picture still plenty of growing time too :thumbup1:
> 
> You tried Golden Syrup flavor whey from MP at all mate? its better than salted caramel haha


For me it's great... We don't chit chat between sets so no distraction just down to business. Plus it cuts down on my rest periods 

No I haven't mate but I'm running out of choc PB so maybe golden syrup next... Am tempted by mocha tho I know @DC1 loves it :thumb:


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Goodfella said:


> For me it's great... We don't chit chat between sets so no distraction just down to business. Plus it cuts down on my rest periods
> 
> No I haven't mate but I'm running out of choc PB so maybe golden syrup next... Am tempted by mocha tho I know @DC1 loves it :thumb:


I do indeed buddy. Got chocolate banana isolate now too which is also great.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> For me it's great... We don't chit chat between sets so no distraction just down to business. Plus it cuts down on my rest periods
> 
> No I haven't mate but I'm running out of choc PB so maybe golden syrup next... Am tempted by mocha tho I know @DC1 loves it :thumb:


Im completely the opposite mate I just prefer to stick my headphones on with some stupidly heavy metal music and power through myself, always timed all my rest periods as well so I don't go overboard with those, I find I can motivate myself better if im on my own strangely enough :lol:

Yeah choc PB is one on the list for me to try I only tried golden syrup because my brother put an order in and he owed me some whey back to gave me a load of it and its absolutely heavenly, very very very sweet though which suits me nicely


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

DC1 said:


> I do indeed buddy. Got chocolate banana isolate now too which is also great.


Been through that already. Very tasty indeed  need latte too!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Im completely the opposite mate I just prefer to stick my headphones on with some stupidly heavy metal music and power through myself, always timed all my rest periods as well so I don't go overboard with those, I find I can motivate myself better if im on my own strangely enough :lol:
> 
> Yeah choc PB is one on the list for me to try I only tried golden syrup because my brother put an order in and he owed me some whey back to gave me a load of it and its absolutely heavenly, very very very sweet though which suits me nicely


What's your playlist like?

Love abit of heavy metal!!


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> What's your playlist like?
> 
> Love abit of heavy metal!!


Anything that is generally considered angry and aggressive mate, favorites at the moment have been kilswitch engage, slipknot, as I lay dying, five finger death punch, still remains, trivium, far too many to list on here mate haha, turned into a bit of a metal head over the years used to proper love dance and trance but im more up to date with heavy metal these days.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Anything that is generally considered angry and aggressive mate, favorites at the moment have been kilswitch engage, slipknot, as I lay dying, five finger death punch, still remains, trivium, far too many to list on here mate haha, turned into a bit of a metal head over the years used to proper love dance and trance but im more up to date with heavy metal these days.


Mate exact change I've taken used to be all about house kind of scene but now it's all slayer and pantera


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Mate exact change I've taken used to be all about house kind of scene but now it's all slayer and pantera


Add the albums- one with the underdogs by terror, killafornia by first blood, and killing with a smile by parkway drive to your gym playlist

Thank me later


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Mate exact change I've taken used to be all about house kind of scene but now it's all slayer and pantera


you know what never listened to pantera, may have to get them on the download tonight, forgot to add disturbed to that long list as well haha.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Mate exact change I've taken used to be all about house kind of scene but now it's all slayer and pantera


I mainly listen to Slayer, Parkway Drive, Lamb Of God and that sort when training, best stuff for pushing!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Add the albums- one with the underdogs by terror, killafornia by first blood, and killing with a smile by parkway drive to your gym playlist
> 
> Thank me later





AlexB18 said:


> you know what never listened to pantera, may have to get them on the download tonight, forgot to add disturbed to that long list as well haha.





Adz said:


> I mainly listen to Slayer, Parkway Drive, Lamb Of God and that sort when training, best stuff for pushing!!


Thanks boys . Sorted me out with some more car music!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Quads/Pump Hamstrings & Calves*

Leg Extension max set 120kg x 15 with a triple drop set on final set

Leg Press max set 400kg x 21. Last set super slow both on the concentric and the negative.

Hack Squat max set 120kg x 11. As above on final set.

Hammer V Squat Muscle Round @ 140kg

Tri set for Hamstrings, 3 rounds consisting of:

Glute Ham Machine

Dumbbell Stiff Legged Deadlift

High and Wide Leg Press

Standing Calve Raise 10 reps, rest 10 secs, 20 reps, rest 20 secs, 30 reps, rest 30 secs, 40 reps

Tough session.... Dug deep though and got progression on all sets even if it was by one rep lol.

Post legs PWO meal allowed more carbs so it'll be 400g white potato, pack of rice noodles and chilli made with extra lean mince


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work mate, great pressing there! Those extensions must burn too.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Good work mate, great pressing there! Those extensions must burn too.


Burns like a mofo 

Great though before leg pressing... Knees fully warm and quads pumped so engaging them in leg press as opposed to hams and glutes is made sooo much easier! Can properly focus on contracting the quad.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Back/Pump Chest & Abs*

Hammer Underhand Pulldowns max set 65kg x 11

Bent Over Row max set 150kg x 10

Cable Rows max set 107kg x 11

Rack Deadlift Muscle Round @ 200kg

Tri set for Chest, 3 rounds consisting of:

Incline Hammer Press

Incline Fly

Incline Dumbbell Press

4 sets Hanging Leg Raises, 4 sets Crunches

Morning weight 212lbs so 2lbs up this week but not as high as 2 weeks ago at 214lbs. Food upped.. 2 chicken meals up to 150g cooked Chicken Breast now.

Evening will consist of pizza, ice cream and I'm fancying abit of man on fire for a film tonight


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice big set there mate!

Ive just had a pizza, full Domino's to myself so comfortably above todays calories :laugh:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Nice big set there mate!
> 
> Ive just had a pizza, full Domino's to myself so comfortably above todays calories :laugh:


That should get them scales shifting


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Just had a quick skim catch up mate.....still smashing it I see. Shoveling down a nice bit of grub now.....might aswell enjoy it while u can


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Just had a quick skim catch up mate.....still smashing it I see. Shoveling down a nice bit of grub now.....might aswell enjoy it while u can


Cheers buddy . Yes mate over 4000kcals now macros at:

325g Pro

500g Carb

95g Fat


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers buddy . Yes mate over 4000kcals now macros at:
> 
> 325g Pro
> 
> ...


*High-five* these are my macros! they are like the hidden secret to gainzz


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

What are your rest day macros?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> *High-five* these are my macros! they are like the hidden secret to gainzz





Dieseldave said:


> What are your rest day macros?


They are mate 

Rest day the same just drop intra shake so down 50g of carbs!!

Also add 20g almond butter to usual PWO shake and rice flour meal!!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Strength is just disgusting! That is all i have to say


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Strength is just disgusting! That is all i have to say


Yeah buddy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Delts/Pump Arms & Calves*

One Arm DB Laterals max set 22.5kg x 10

Reverse Pec Deck max set 113kg x 15

Front DB Raise max set 22.5kg x 10

Hammer Shoulder Press max set 140kg x 10 - opted against db press, wrist playing up after CGBP smith the other day but nearly back to 100% then I'll show @Chelsea some proper form :lol:

Giant set for Arms, 4 rounds consisting of:

Preacher Cable Curls on Knees

Pushdowns

Rope Hammer

Rope Pushdowns

4 sets of Machine Calve Press, 4 sets of Seated Calve Raises.

Squats tomorrow cannot wait


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Hamstrings/Pump Quads & Abs*

Squats with pause in hole max set 150kg x 11

Lying Leg Curl max set 64kg x 11

Seated Leg Curl max set 66kg x 9

Rope Pull Through max set 25kg x 10

Tri set for Quads, 3 rounds, 15-20 reps of:

Leg Extensions

Hammer V Squat

DB Sissy Squats

4 sets Hammer Crunch, 4 sets Hammer Knees up Crunch (name of machine fails me lol)

Another top leg session done! Knee pain completely none existent now and only a few weeks ago I was having some sleepless nights it hurt so much lol. Effective warming up and proper muscle contractions have meant muscle growth and knees back to good  .

Going to add some salmon and rice to my usual mince and potatoes PWO. It's post legs so carbs/kcals are upped


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good big session, enjoy your meal


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

likes are back! yay


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> likes are back! yay


Booooom


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Good big session, enjoy your meal


Cheers buddy. Finished it and hungry again


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

How do you do your sissy squats? Have you got an actual leg brace thing or do you improvise?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> How do you do your sissy squats? Have you got an actual leg brace thing or do you improvise?


I put my heels against the pad in the leg extension facing the machine if that makes sense???

Put some weight on the stack so you don't go flying backwards


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Bring me the horizon and dying fetus are also horrible heavy metal bands. I used to listen to UK hardcore in gym till I heard disturbed. Only listen to metal now.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

sen said:


> Bring me the horizon and dying fetus are also horrible heavy metal bands. I used to listen to UK hardcore in gym till I heard disturbed. Only listen to metal now.


Disturbed all the way, their most recent albums are their best imo.

Anyway bak on topic, still looking like your smashing it @Goodfella keep up the good work buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sen said:


> Bring me the horizon and dying fetus are also horrible heavy metal bands. I used to listen to UK hardcore in gym till I heard disturbed. Only listen to metal now.


Dying fetus what a name lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Disturbed all the way, their most recent albums are their best imo.
> 
> Anyway bak on topic, still looking like your smashing it @Goodfella keep up the good work buddy :thumbup1:


Cheers buddy!! Gains still coming and just cracking on. Slowly but surely getting there


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers buddy!! Gains still coming and just cracking on. Slowly but surely getting there


no half reps i hope :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> no half reps i hope :lol:


Oh god you and @Chelsea would have had a field day :lol:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Dying fetus what a name lol


The name matches the music pretty well!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Chest/Pump Back & Calves*

Flat Bench max set 130kg x 8

Incline DB Press max set 50kg x 10

Decline Bench Press max set 120kg x 7

Pec Deck Muscle Round @ 100kg - far too light!

Giant set on Back, 4 rounds of:

Hammer Low Row

Single Arm DB Row

Wide Grip Hammer Row

Behind Neck Hammer Shrug

Calves on Leg Press @ 66kg - 10 reps, rest 10 secs, 20 reps, rest 20 secs, 30 reps, rest 30 secs, 40 reps done!!

Wrist still playing up slightly from CGBP the other day but once warm was fine!

Starting to struggle with progression about now so looking forward to cruise and a new routine.... Think I'm close to maxing this one!

Wednesday night so Apprentice and clean cheat of extra lean mince burgers with turkey bacon


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

100kg pec deck you beast!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> 100kg pec deck you beast!


I'm not going to lie even muscle round style it felt far far too light  going up 2/3 plates next time!!


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Chest/Pump Back & Calves*
> 
> Flat Bench max set 130kg x 8
> 
> ...


Too light? ****ing show off :lol:

Who you got down to win the apprentice mate?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Too light? ****ing show off :lol:
> 
> Who you got down to win the apprentice mate?


Haha just saying it how it is .

Haven't watched it yet... Had to nip out but Rosheen got to be heavy favourite.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Haha just saying it how it is .
> 
> Haven't watched it yet... Had to nip out but Rosheen got to be heavy favourite.


haha yeah I know mate, ahhh right good job I didn't mention who the finalists were then I would have ruined it for you haha.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I've just accidentally found out who the finalists are before I had a chance to watch it. And I'm not impressed.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I've just accidentally found out who the finalists are before I had a chance to watch it. And I'm not impressed.


None of them have been amazing this year tbh.

Quick update pics


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

looking sick mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> looking sick mate


Thanks matey. Your off season going good??


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks matey. Your off season going good??


yeah man coming to an end soon! 10th may my show is so il start prep mid to end of jan. bet you cant wait to prep now for all of about 5 weeks you lean ****er hahahaha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> yeah man coming to an end soon! 10th may my show is so il start prep mid to end of jan. bet you cant wait to prep now for all of about 5 weeks you lean ****er hahahaha


My show is May 3rd mate 

Which one you looking at??

Lol no doubt it'll be longer than that mate... Filling up over Xmas


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Bicep veins look massive, like hose pipes


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

back bis shot particularly impressive mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Bicep veins look massive, like hose pipes


Always had dirty big ass veins on my arms lol. Smack heads wet dream


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> back bis shot particularly impressive mate


Look Alot better now back and arms come up to match my delts


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Arms/Pump Delts & Abs*

Preacher Curl Machine max set 81kg x 8

Seated DB Curls max set 25kg x 10

Kneeling Cable Curl Muscle Round @ 19kg

Dip Machine max set 91kg x 12

CGBP on Smith (weight excluding bar) max set 120kg x 6

Overhead Rope Extension Muscle Round @ 26kg

Giant set for Delts, 4 rounds of:

Rear DB Laterals

Standing Laterals

Shoulder Press Machine

Arnold Press

4 sets Hanging Leg Raises, 4 sets Crunches.

Wrist feeling better so braved CGBP which unsettled it... Felt fine 

Felt nice and strong throughout session... Legs tomorrow


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Quads/Pump Hamstrings & Calves*

Hammer Leg Extension max set 120kg x 15 with a triple drop set

Leg Press max set 420kg x 20

Hack Squat max set 120kg x 13

Hammer V Squat Muscle Round @ 150kg

Tri set for Hamstrings, 3 rounds of:

Glute Ham Press Machine

Lying Leg Curl

DB Stiff Legged Deadlift

4 sets Machine Donkey Raises, 4 sets Seated Calve Raises

Smashed it.... Leg Press set was brutal lol. Legs were shaking like crazy... One of them sets where at ten reps it already felt like failure . Missus really starting to train hard aswell now and seeing results already. Goooooood times


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good stuff, very big session that


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Good stuff, very big session that


Legs still feel numb


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just popping in here quick mate, how's things going?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Just popping in here quick mate, how's things going?


Going great matey. Still growing and staying nicely lean. Few pics few posts back! How's it going your end mate??


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Going great matey. Still growing and staying nicely lean. Few pics few posts back! How's it going your end mate??


Good to see mate, although I didn't expect anything less I'll have a look slacking abit atm on diet side but getting back into it again, coming on here more will probably help too now about to hit pull workout with some heavy deads


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Good to see mate, although I didn't expect anything less I'll have a look slacking abit atm on diet side but getting back into it again, coming on here more will probably help too now about to hit pull workout with some heavy deads


Haha cheers mate 

Yes mate get on it!!! Let me know how Deads go!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Back/Pump Chest & Abs*

Underhand Pulldowns max set 134kg x 7

Smith Bent Over Rows (excluding bar) max set 140kg x 8

Cable Row max set 113kg x 12

Hammer Deadlifts Muscle Round (excluding frame) @ 160kg

Tri set for Chest, 3 rounds of:

Incline Bench Press

Incline Flys

Flat Bench Hammer Press

4 sets Hammer Ab Machine, 4 sets Hammer Crunch.

Few different exercises today... Mostly due to me maxing others so change to keep progression going!!!

Weight yesterday was 213lbs... Different tactic now to keep progression/weight going up.. Dropping training to 2 days on 1 day off so more recovery time and less kcal expenditure.

2 more weeks till cruise  but then I'll be having a new training split 

Then it'll be time to prep!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Delts/Pump Arms & Calves*

Hammer Laterals max set 35kg x 12 - brilliant piece of kit this. Constant tension on side delt.

Reverse Pec Deck max set 120kg x 15

Rope Front Raise max set 21kg x 10

Hammer Shoulder Press max set 140 x 7 - focused on super slow negatives on this and abit less weight as left wrist still abit sore. Need to get wraps!!

Giant set for Arms, 4 rounds of:

Barbell Curls

Incline Skullcrusher

Dumbbell Curls

Incline Dumbbell Skullcrushers

Machine Donkey Calve Raises - 10 reps, rest 10 secs, 20 reps, rest 20 secs, 30 reps, rest 30 secs, 40 reps.

Great workout strength still high and pumps still going good. Retaining a nice fullness and level of body fat. Wrist getting better too very close to a 100%


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Some nice session mate! Looking as good as ever


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Some nice session mate! Looking as good as ever


Cheers buddy. Time for xmas calorie gainssss


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers buddy. Time for xmas calorie gainssss


Terry's chocolate orange gainz!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Terry's chocolate orange gainz!!!!


Pringles gainsss!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Pringles gainsss!!!


Salt and Vinegar ones I hope lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Salt and Vinegar ones I hope lol


Sour cream!!! Pig and blanket too of course


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Sour cream!!! Pig and blanket too of course


Suppose those are acceptable 

That's a no-brainer mate!! More the merrier lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Suppose those are acceptable
> 
> That's a no-brainer mate!! More the merrier lol


Protein/fats/carbs sorted


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Protein/fats/carbs sorted


It's a superfood mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> It's a superfood mate


Aswell as anabolic!!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Aswell as anabolic!!!!


Just ordered 10kg......


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Just ordered 10kg......


Pig in blanket???


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Pig in blanket???


Yes mate. Guaranteed gainz.....?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate. Guaranteed gainz.....?


Fcuking too right need to get on it!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Fcuking too right need to get on it!!!


Perfect. Can't wait to be massive..... Massively fat


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Perfect. Can't wait to be massive..... Massively fat


Cut in new year with everyone else


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I need to stop eating Yule logs or I'm gonna get fat!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> I need to stop eating Yule logs or I'm gonna get fat!


Haven't started the festive eating yet lol. Xmas eve and it's all going down!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Have a great Christmas and New Year mate! :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Have a great Christmas and New Year mate! :thumb: :beer:


Thanks buddy same to you . Get them festive kcals in you I will be :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks buddy same to you . Get them festive kcals in you I will be :lol:


Had 4 lots of quality street on the go at work, quite like working in an office :lol:

About to go hit a big push session so I feel less guilty eating lots tomorrow, I can just class it as recovery food :tongue:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Had 4 lots of quality street on the go at work, quite like working in an office :lol:
> 
> About to go hit a big push session so I feel less guilty eating lots tomorrow, I can just class it as recovery food :tongue:


Trained legs this morning so just refuelling today and tomorrow


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Hamstrings/Pump Quads & Abs*

Squats max set 160kg x 10 - reps felt very smooth and depth was below parallel

Standing Hammer Leg Curl max set 50kg x 12 - great piece of kit this, really focus on the stretch and squeeze

Seated Leg Curl max set 66kg x 10

Rope Pull Through max set 27.5kg x 12 - feel constant tension throughout movement great alternative for SLDL

Tri set for Quads, 3 rounds consisting of:

Leg Extensions

Leg Press

Hammer V Squat

4 sets Hanging Leg Raises, 4 sets Crunches

Will back in the gym on Boxing Day but now time to "refuel" :lol: and enjoy christmas.

Have a good one guys!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Merry Christmas mate, hope you have a good one!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Merry Christmas mate, hope you have a good one!


Merry Christmas to you too buddy


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks matey. Your off season going good??


Hi mate where do you order your cream of rice again??


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

bail said:


> Hi mate where do you order your cream of rice again??


I've used go nutritions.... Most expensive but tastes real nice as its vanilla flavoured... Now just get off amazon as about 7 quid cheaper per 5kg. Just type in white rice flour


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> I've used go nutritions.... Most expensive but tastes real nice as its vanilla flavoured... Now just get off amazon as about 7 quid cheaper per 5kg. Just type in white rice flour


Awesome cheers bud

I'm using the go nutrition one now

Is dear compared to oats however alot more drinkable doesn't Bloat me at all either


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

bail said:


> Awesome cheers bud
> 
> I'm using the go nutrition one now
> 
> Is dear compared to oats however alot more drinkable doesn't Bloat me at all either


Yeah won't bloat at all.. No gluten and very easy on the stomach too! Prefer it as a carb source as well as its not got the extra kcals from protein/fat like oats has.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Chest/Pump Back & Calves*

Flat Hammer Bench max set 160kg x 7 - brilliant piece of kit this... arcs down for the deepest stretch then back in at top for almighty squeeze!

Incline DB Press max set 50kg x 11 - need to up weight now 

Decline Hammer Press max set 140kg x 8 - again same as flat real great connection with pecs on this

Pec Deck Muscle Round @ 120kg - held the 5 deep breaths at that the stretch too 

Giant set for Back, 4 rounds of:

Seated Hammer Shrugs

Wide Hammer Row

Underhand EZ Rows

Hammer Deadlifts

4 sets Machine Donkey Calve Raises, 4 sets Seated Calve Raises

Got the biggest pump today... all that extra junk yesterday gave me a boost :lol:

Back on diet now tho


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Bet it was quiet in the gym today!

Good work fella


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Bet it was quiet in the gym today!
> 
> Good work fella


It was only open for two hours mate so it was actually rammed


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Arms/Pump Delts & Abs*

Seated Incline Curl Machine max set 35kg x 12

Seated Incline DB Curls max set 15kg x 12

Preacher Machine Muscle Round @40kg

Dip Machine max set 95kg x 12

V Bar Pushdown max set Stack x 12

Overhead Rope Extension Muscle Round @ 26kg

Giant set for Delts, 4 rounds of:

Standing Laterals

Bent Over Laterals

Arnold Press

Machine Press

Big pumps today.... Extra rest and food done me a world of good. Thought id be heavier though at 214lbs so 1lb gain... Didn't eat enough clearly .

Last nights cheat


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> *Heavy Arms/Pump Delts & Abs*
> 
> Seated Incline Curl Machine max set 35kg x 12
> 
> ...


Fook me that looks a mental burger


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Still powering on mate. May it long continue :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Fook me that looks a mental burger


Pulled pork taco and pulled chicken taco stuffed in there with two cheeseburgers and bacon


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Still powering on mate. May it long continue :thumb:


Too right mate never stops


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Pulled pork taco and pulled chicken taco stuffed in there with two cheeseburgers and bacon


Amazing!! Where was that at?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Amazing!! Where was that at?


Ditto.. that meal looked delicious!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Amazing!! Where was that at?


Rubs smokehouse in nottingham mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Rubs smokehouse in nottingham mate


Excellent. I'll be there before I go back to work lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Quads/Pump Hamstrings & Calves/Abs*

Hammer Leg Extensions max set 140kg x 12 with a triple drop set to finish.

Leg Press max set 500kg x 12

Hack Squat max set 140kg x 14

Hammer V Squat Muscle Round @ 180kg

Tri set for Hamstrings, 3 rounds of:

Glute Ham Press

DB SLDL

High and Wide Leg Press

4 sets of Crunches, 4 sets of Hanging Leg Raises.

Seated Calve Raises - 10 reps, rest 10 secs, 20 reps, rest 20 secs, 30 reps, rest 30 secs, 40 reps.

Legs covered in spider web veins PWO. They've came up leaps and bounds in the last month. Making my physique a lot more proportionate. Bodes well for show  . New routine next week looking forward to it!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

When's the show mate just out of interest?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> When's the show mate just out of interest?


May 3rd matey


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

so just taking it easy on legs mate. haha.

nice work buddy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> so just taking it easy on legs mate. haha.
> 
> nice work buddy


Fcukkkkk that buddy! Full steam ahead now, the extra couple of days rest and xmas food have me feeling refreshed and ready to smash this show


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Just seen this and given it a good read!

Subbed now buddy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Just seen this and given it a good read!
> 
> Subbed now buddy


Cheers buddy . Good to have you in!!!


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

Looking good buddy gona start a journal myself soon


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

Fantastic journal bud give me loads of inspiration cheers ears


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great work there mate, you are gonna smash it at the show


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

nickynoo said:


> Fantastic journal bud give me loads of inspiration cheers ears


Thanks matey . Glad your liking it!!! Link me your journal when you get it up defo do it!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Great work there mate, you are gonna smash it at the show


Cheers mate  . Reckon it'll be may before I know it. Really need to push hard now!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Fcukkkkk that buddy! Full steam ahead now, the extra couple of days rest and xmas food have me feeling refreshed and ready to smash this show


Gettingsuper#Gettingsuper#Gettingsuper#


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

I defo will bud I'm just getting over a torn peck.just comming right now so soon as I'm 100% il be on it bud


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

nickynoo said:


> I defo will bud I'm just getting over a torn peck.just comming right now so soon as I'm 100% il be on it bud


Nasty.... How did that happen? Flat bench?


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

Ye going to heavy on flat bench.painful man


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Back/Pump Chest*

Hammer Lat Pulldown max set 160kg x 9

Smith Bent Rows max set 130kg x 10 (minus bar weight)

Cable Rows max set 120kg x 10

Hammer Deadlift Muscle Round @ 165kg

Tri set for Chest, 3 rounds of:

Wide Hammer Press

Flat Fly

Flat Bench.

Last workout of 2014 and huge pump and felt like make some good quality gains over xmas period with the increased recovery/rest.

Ready to smash 2015.... Show time


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Have a gooden mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Have a gooden mate


You too buddy


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeh also ready for 2015 gona smash it going big in2015 """"" BRING """""" IT"""


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

Also in gona start a journal in 2015


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

nickynoo said:


> Yeh also ready for 2015 gona smash it going big in2015 """"" BRING """""" IT"""


Yeah buddy


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

Just on my way to gym leg day..hate leg day


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

nickynoo said:


> Just on my way to gym leg day..hate leg day


Haha gota love leg day. Biggest challenge plus fcuk having twig legs


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

?? just concentrated on squats today got up to 180kg not impressed 5 sets of 10 warm up sets then 10??5 reps and some leg presses an few lunges light to warm down


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Heavy Delts/Pump Arms/Abs & Calves*

Hammer Strength Lateral Raise max set 37.5kg x 12

Rear Cable Delt Laterals max set 6.5kg x 12

Barbell Front Raise with 5 count pause at top max set 25kg x 12

Dumbbell Shoulder Press - form ala form nazi himself @Chelsea - even upped it with a dead stop pause at bottom max set 45kg x 8

Giant set for Arms, 4 rounds of:

Cable Curls

Overhead Rope Extension

Reverse Cable Curls

Rope Pushdowns

4 sets Donkey Machine Calve Raises, 4 sets Seated Calve Raises

4 sets Hanging Leg Raises, 4 sets Crunches

Gym having a bit of refurb and they are adding even more hammer strength equipment 

Looking forward to dieting now. Food becoming a chore


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That's a massive workout!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> That's a massive workout!


Cheers buddy  . Took me and the missus about 1 hour n 15 mins.

Morning weigh in at 215lbs. No food increases and starting cruise as of Monday. Shot of sust every ten days!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Those 5 count barbell front raises sound horrific mate.

When does prep officially begin?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Those 5 count barbell front raises sound horrific mate.
> 
> When does prep officially begin?


Well cycle starts in 4 weeks mate. So about 12 weeks out mate


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Well cycle starts in 4 weeks mate. So about 12 weeks out mate


Staying lean in the off season is really going to pay off.

Can you share any details of the pre-contest cycle?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Staying lean in the off season is really going to pay off.
> 
> Can you share any details of the pre-contest cycle?


Going to be very similar to previous cycle initially with test, NPP and dbol. Then will change up to shorter esters with Test, Tren and mast. Dropping test at 2 weeks out!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Day one of new routine!

New split is:

Quads

Chest/Biceps

Back/Hamstrings

Delts/Triceps

There is a week A and week B of each day!

Today went as follows::

*Quads*

Squats max set 150kg x 12

Leg Press (with 2 count in hole) max set 450kg x 15

Walking Lunges

Leg Extensions max set 82kg x 12 with pause at top

5 sets of Standing Calve Raises.

Really enjoyed it..... Was given weekend off training ready for today and the extra rest really benefitted me! Pumps really savage today, legs feel dull now 

Dropped down to cruise dose of 250mg of AP Sust now until 12 weeks out and start of prep which is Feb 16th


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good stuff. Is this new routine just to keep your body progressing and not getting used to it?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Good stuff. Is this new routine just to keep your body progressing and not getting used to it?


Partly mate. Always good to periodise training. But this is mainly to allow joints and body more recovery and rest during cruise with body parts only getting hit once a week. Should allow me to be fresh and ready to smash it and up frequency come prep


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Good stuff mate, is the new split. 4 days in every 7 so 3 rest days a week?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Good stuff mate, is the new split. 4 days in every 7 so 3 rest days a week?


Yes mate far cry from 3 days on 1 day off .

But increased rest means I'll be fully fresh for prep feb 16th!!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Yes mate far cry from 3 days on 1 day off .
> 
> But increased rest means I'll be fully fresh for prep feb 16th!!!


Good thinking.

I was on a 2 on 1 off split for a few months and before a 5 or 6 day split. Been on a 3 day split for the past few weeks and I am loving the extra rest. Increasing the frequency is really going to be a shock to the system.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Good thinking.
> 
> I was on a 2 on 1 off split for a few months and before a 5 or 6 day split. Been on a 3 day split for the past few weeks and I am loving the extra rest. Increasing the frequency is really going to be a shock to the system.


Yes mate. Increasing the frequency plus adding the gear back in and with me being lean I'm hoping to grow abit during prep!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Chest & Biceps*

Incline Bench max set 110kg x 8

Flat DB Press max set 55kg x 12

Incline Hammer Press max set 65 per side x 9

Pec Deck max set 96kg x 12

One Arm Preacher Machine Curl max set 39kg x 10

Standing DB Curls max set 17.5kg x 12

Cable Curls max set 35kg x 8

Some great pumps tonight.... Legs still destroyed from Monday too 

Got to try @myprotein.co.uk new pre workout MYPRE. Never ever use pre workouts but thought fcuk and did full 2 scoops.... Gave me great focus and really woke me up after long day. Will post full review ASAP


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> *Chest & Biceps*
> 
> Incline Bench max set 110kg x 8
> 
> ...


Has the pre-workout got anything to do with this being posted at midnight? :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Has the pre-workout got anything to do with this being posted at midnight? :lol:


Haha no mate. I generally don't go to sleep till midnight tbh. Think come prep I'll be bringing that more towards ten


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Haha no mate. I generally don't go to sleep till midnight tbh. Think come prep I'll be bringing that more towards ten


Ha! You hope :whistling:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Ha! You hope :whistling:


I'm too busy browsing the forums


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> I'm too busy browsing the forums


I was thinking more trensomnia


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I was thinking more trensomnia


Touch wood I'll be alright lol. Sleep is my best friend


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Back & Hamstrings*

Deadlifts max set 220kg x 6 - dead stop style

Wide Grip Pulldowns max set 103kg x 8

Hammer Low Row max set 130kg x 9

T Bar Rows max set 80kg x 12

Seated Leg Curls max set 75kg x 10

Lying Leg Curls max set 46kg x 10

Standing Leg Curls one legged max set 35kg x 12

Deadlifts ham focus max set 100kg x 15

Loved that workout.... Back and hams go nicely together!

Great to deadlift again. Nice to know not lost too much strength


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> *Chest & Biceps*
> 
> Incline Bench max set 110kg x 8
> 
> ...


Tried PulseV4 the other day mate, 17g I think. Was pretty good. The orange one tastes like the orange medicine you'd have when you're a kid :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Tried PulseV4 the other day mate, 17g I think. Was pretty good. The orange one tastes like the orange medicine you'd have when you're a kid :lol:


Watermelon was really nice mate. Defo getting MYPRE for prep!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Delts & Triceps*

Smith Shoulder Press excluding bar max set 80kg x 12

Standing Laterals with pause at top max set 20kg x 12

Rear DB Laterals with pause at top max set 7.5kg x 12

Upright Rows on EZ Bar max set 40kg x 10

Reverse Grip Smith Press max set 80kg x 12

V Bar Pushdown max set 91kg x 12

Seated Extension Machine max set 74kg x 12

Top workout. Felt strong and pumps were great. Been sore all week increased volume has done me over 

Weight at 215lbs this morning.... Not really moved for about month. Seemed to have leaned up at this weight now! Body has seemingly became accustom to it.

Whole eggs up to 5 in morning now....

Macros at:

330 Pro

500 Carb

110 Fat


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> *Delts & Triceps*
> 
> Smith Shoulder Press excluding bar max set 80kg x 12
> 
> ...


215lbs is still good going mate! I'm failing miserably lol

Nice session


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> *Delts & Triceps*
> 
> Smith Shoulder Press excluding bar max set 80kg x 12
> 
> ...


Very strong session mate, some serious weight being moved.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Watermelon was really nice mate. Defo getting MYPRE for prep!!!


Don't get sour apple flavour for heavens Sake!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> 215lbs is still good going mate! I'm failing miserably lol
> 
> Nice session


Would like 220lbs before prep.... Id need christmas again tho :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Don't get sour apple flavour for heavens Sake!


That bad ??


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Very strong session mate, some serious weight being moved.


Ta buddy! Never press normally first with delts so was surprised with my numbers!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> That bad ??


Really was!

Dad was over for a coffee before I went the gym and made him taste some and he spat it out all over my kitchen!

I nearly puked too and had to bin half of it. That said it worked well though


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Really was!
> 
> Dad was over for a coffee before I went the gym and made him taste some and he spat it out all over my kitchen!
> 
> I nearly puked too and had to bin half of it. That said it worked well though


think of the gainz mate. think of the gains 

sounds disgusting


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Right like I mentioned in the recent pic of you thread thought it about time I started a journal after stop/start posting and lurking on here.
> 
> Been training now for about 3.5 years, last 2 years much more seriously and really putting extra emphasis on nutrition and quality of training!
> 
> ...


How much were you spending on food every week when the bulk was in full flow?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sen said:


> How much were you spending on food every week when the bulk was in full flow?


Probably about 50/60 a week mate. Expensive hobby lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Probably about 50/60 a week mate. Expensive hobby lol.


And that was just at McDonald's


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> And that was just at McDonald's


Dominos mate. I'm pizza man remember


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Dominos mate. I'm pizza man remember


Very true! Lol

I was gonna have dominos last night for a "cheat" but didn't, opted for local place.

Was so píssed off, 16" meat feast ordered, chips and a 10" cheesy garlic bread.

Meat feast had kebab meat on it!! NOOOOOOOOOO!!

Ruined it after taking it all off 

Anyway, hope all is well


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Probably about 50/60 a week mate. Expensive hobby lol.


But you was getting through a fair few calories? I dunno where I'm going wrong, I spend around 55 a week and eat like a peasant!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sen said:


> But you was getting through a fair few calories? I dunno where I'm going wrong, I spend around 55 a week and eat like a peasant!


Where do you shop mate?

5kg spuds you can get for £3 ish

1kg oats less than £1

5kg chicken around £25 from a decent butcher

You can get decent mince at Lidl and Aldi, 1kg for around £4/5 

Eggs, 3 dozen for around £5 at a farm shop etc


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Very true! Lol
> 
> I was gonna have dominos last night for a "cheat" but didn't, opted for local place.
> 
> ...


Fcukkkkk that bet you could still taste it 

Well diet starts 23rd Feb so I'll be nailing as many pizza's as poss till then ..... Not srs lol Id end up 250lbs :lol:

All is good mate. Cruising now but still feeling good about size/strength and condition. How's things with you??


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Where do you shop mate?
> 
> 5kg spuds you can get for £3 ish
> 
> ...


You just eat potatoes and beef/chicken all day and eggs for breakfast?

I get chicken from butcher for same price you mentioned. Usually 7 x cottage cheese that I eat before bed. 45 eggs. Tesco value. Couple bottles of Whole milk. Granary bread. Packets of seasoning. I'm only eating probably 2500 cals a day.

How does your day usually go, food wise?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sen said:


> But you was getting through a fair few calories? I dunno where I'm going wrong, I spend around 55 a week and eat like a peasant!


Like @R0BLET says mate buy in bulk!

Be friend the butcher and if you buy a decent amount of meat they will usually sort you out with good deals. Mine does 5kg chicken breast portioned out for me for 20 quid. Carbs are cheap as fcuk as long as you don't mind prepping them. Buying microwave rice etc can be costly. Avacado and almond butter are crippling me tho :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What does chromium do mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Fcukkkkk that bet you could still taste it
> 
> Well diet starts 23rd Feb so I'll be nailing as many pizza's as poss till then ..... Not srs lol Id end up 250lbs :lol:
> 
> All is good mate. Cruising now but still feeling good about size/strength and condition. How's things with you??


Exactly that! Kebab tasting pizza - no thanks!!

Happy with NPP? Been pants last few weeks, bloody man flu won't fúck off lol



sen said:


> You just eat potatoes and beef/chicken all day and eggs for breakfast?
> 
> I get chicken from butcher for same price you mentioned. Usually 7 x cottage cheese that I eat before bed. 45 eggs. Tesco value. Couple bottles of Whole milk. Granary bread. Packets of seasoning. I'm only eating probably 2500 cals a day.
> 
> How does your day usually go, food wise?


Breakfast at the moment, well, "meal 1" - mass gainer and milk 5am.

Weekends its eggs and toast.

Meals during the day are spuds and chicken or spuds and mince beef. Rice if I fancy it, less than £1 for 1kg of basmati.

Evening meals usually red meat or fish, spuds and veggies.

So long as you have 14/16 hours ish awake you can smash 1-1.5kg of spuds and oats. 1kg of meat in each day. Shakes in and around training - whey and a simple carbs.

2500 cals smashed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Like @R0BLET says mate buy in bulk!
> 
> Be friend the butcher and if you buy a decent amount of meat they will usually sort you out with good deals. Mine does 5kg chicken breast portioned out for me for 20 quid. Carbs are cheap as fcuk as long as you don't mind prepping them. Buying microwave rice etc can be costly. Avacado and almond butter are crippling me tho :lol:


Yeah but avocado and almond butter are prosper nice


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> What does chromium do mate?


I know chromium can improve insulin sensitivity to name one benefit. Certainly that's why I use it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> What does chromium do mate?


Same as @RowRow mate take with all carb meals to improve insulin sensitivity!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Exactly that! Kebab tasting pizza - no thanks!!
> 
> Happy with NPP? Been pants last few weeks, bloody man flu won't fúck off lol
> 
> ...


Love npp mate was a really good cycle buddy! Using it again in prep


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Two workouts to update on!!

Last night Quads and tonight Chest & Biceps

*Quads*

Leg Press max set 520kg x 12

Hammer V Squat with 5 second negative and pause in the hole max set 120kg x 15

Smith Squats max set 120kg x 15 with pause in the hole

Leg Press Machine max set 125kg x 70 - yes 70 reps. Was torture 

Calve superset. Seated Calve Raise with standing body weight calve raises

*Chest & Biceps*

Flat Bench max set 120kg x 9

Incline DB Press max set 50kg x 10

Body weight Dips for 2 sets

Cable Flies max set 36kg x 15

EZ Close Grip Curls max set 30kg x 9

Incline Seated DB Curls max set 14kg x 12

Cross Body Hammer Curls max set 16kg x 12

Strength and pumps still going strong and really enjoying the new routine! Feel I'm growing nicely at the mo and still lean too


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

good luck with with goals pal :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

mlydon said:


> good luck with with goals pal :thumb:


thanks mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Two workouts to update on!!
> 
> Last night Quads and tonight Chest & Biceps
> 
> ...


520....get in there! think we are due some pics mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> 520....get in there! think we are due some pics mate


No more till start of prep. You've got @sean 162 to keep your w4nk bank going mate :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> No more till start of prep. You've got @sean 162 to keep your w4nk bank going mate :lol:


and me!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Back & Hamstrings*

Pull Ups with 3 second squeeze at top - Bodyweight for 10,8,6

Close Grip Pulldowns max set 103kg x 9

Bent Over Rows max set 120kg x 12

Wide Grip Cable Rows max set 97kg x 12

Hammer Deadlifts 200kg (minus frame weight) x 10

Lying Leg Curl with pause at top max set 67kg x 8

Glute Ham Machine max set 32kg x 12

High & Wide Leg Press max set 195kg x 30

Not feeling the effects of being on cruise... Still feel strong and full like cycle 

Looking forward to prep now. Feeling fat now


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

My updating isn't what it was . Two workouts plus pics.....

*Delts & Triceps*

Dumbbell Press max set 45kg x 8 - touching delts

Hammer Press max set 70kg x 10

Seated Side Laterals max set 17.5kg x 10

Rear Delt Pec Deck max set 103kg x 12

Hammer Shrugs max set 200kg x 15

Skull Crushers max set 50kg x 8 - minus bar weight

Dumbbell L Extension max set 15kg x 12

Rope Pushdown max set 50kg x 20

*Quads*

Squats max set 150kg x 12

Leg Press max set 450kg x 15

Lunges with 10kg plate in each hand for 20

Leg Extension max set 110kg x 10

Standing Calve Raise - 5 sets pyramiding weight up

Some updated pics.... Feel fat


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> My updating isn't what it was . Two workouts plus pics.....
> 
> *Delts & Triceps*
> 
> ...


For peak of off season, looking solid mate.

How tall r you?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> For peak of off season, looking solid mate.
> 
> How tall r you?


Thanks mate . 5'10 inches buddy!!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks mate . 5'10 inches buddy!!!


Should make the majority of your pre contest a bit easier 

Will keep following with interest as always mate.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Should make the majority of your pre contest a bit easier
> 
> Will keep following with interest as always mate.


Lots of food to play with too....

At 350g Pro

520g Carb

110g Fat


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Do u get given your macros and pick your food mate or are you told what to eat?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ticking along nicely edd...


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Do u get given your macros and pick your food mate or are you told what to eat?


Told what to eat mate altho lots of variation


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> ticking along nicely edd...


Cheers buddy


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Arm development is monstrous. Bk double bi owns it. Impressive all round bud . Jelous


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Arm development is monstrous. Bk double bi owns it. Impressive all round bud . Jelous


Focusing on actually using my arms rather than shifting weight has made a big difference it seems with increased frequency!!

Haha cheers big man


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Chest & Biceps*

Incline Bench Press max set 110kg x 6

Flat Dumbbell Press max set 55kg x 10

Hammer Incline Press max set 50kg x 8

One Arm Machine Curls max set 39kg x 10 per arm

Standing DB Curls max set 20kg x 10

Cable Curls max set 35kg x 12

Found someone to help me with posing practice now... Only fiver a time too 

Feeling a tad more natty now! Endurance in gym is falling off a tad and fcuk me the DOMS :lol:

Edit Peck Deck was in there too!!! 96kg x 15


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Above was yesterday!!!

*Back & Hamstrings*

Deadlifts with dead stop max set 220kg x 6

Wide Grip Pulldowns max set 103kg x 9

Hammer Low Row max set 89kg x 10

T Bar Row max set 90kg x 10

Seated Leg Curls max set 75kg x 12

Lying Leg Curls max set 55kg x 12

One Legged Leg Curls max set 35kg per leg x 12

High Rep Deads max set 110kg x 15 - slow negative really focussing on the hamstrings!!

Chest is nicely sore after yesterday! Strength still holding true on cruise... Hopefully it can last until I go back on at start of prep


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah your proper fat mate ?

Looking good to me!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah your proper fat mate ?
> 
> Looking good to me!!


Haha I know what you mean mate.... I just miss having veins everywhere .

Thanks buddy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Haha I know what you mean mate.... I just miss having veins everywhere .
> 
> Thanks buddy


1 week into prep you'll look like a road map knowing you lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> 1 week into prep you'll look like a road map knowing you lol


Fcuking hope so miss it haha!!

How are you anyway bud?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Fcuking hope so miss it haha!!
> 
> How are you anyway bud?


Soon come back you freak!

All good, cutting  But so far so good. Going with Liam start of Feb


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I feel you on the doms mate! Was starting to doubt the npp at one point but the doms I'm experiencing now tell me it was doing its thing.

What's the current split/how many rest days?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Soon come back you freak!
> 
> All good, cutting  But so far so good. Going with Liam start of Feb


Nice mate no doubt @liam0810 will get you shredded


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I feel you on the doms mate! Was starting to doubt the npp at one point but the doms I'm experiencing now tell me it was doing its thing.
> 
> What's the current split/how many rest days?


How much you using matey? I'm starting prep with it.... Such a good compound in my mind... If tren is like this I'll be loving life 

Split is quads, chest & biceps, back & hamstrings, shoulders and triceps. 3 days off a week. Always schedule it so never more than one day off!

How's your training going buddy?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Nice mate no doubt @liam0810 will get you shredded


Hope so! Paying him with Haribo and BJ's


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Hope so! Paying him with Haribo and BJ's


I hope it's not like that for all his clients?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> How much you using matey? I'm starting prep with it.... Such a good compound in my mind... If tren is like this I'll be loving life
> 
> Split is quads, chest & biceps, back & hamstrings, shoulders and triceps. 3 days off a week. Always schedule it so never more than one day off!
> 
> How's your training going buddy?


I bet it's doing you all kinds of favours after that last bout of fairly high frequency.

Was on 350mg and loved it, no sides and the fullness was great.

Trainings going good mate, week 3 into a diet at the mo so I look flat and fat lol got to train at a very well equipped gym owned by an ifbb pro today and was the shot in the arm my training needed.

You cruising at the mo?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> I hope it's not like that for all his clients?


If you can't offer Haribo he will take money


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> If you can't offer Haribo he will take money


It's not the haribo I was worried about


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> It's not the haribo I was worried about


Oh


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I bet it's doing you all kinds of favours after that last bout of fairly high frequency.
> 
> Was on 350mg and loved it, no sides and the fullness was great.
> 
> ...


Yes mate body is responding again with the increased rest!!

Brilliant compound ain't it... Going to 500mg of it for prep 

Which ifbb pro mate? Sounds awesome big motivation that.

Yeah 250mg of Sust every ten days... What's your current cycle looking like?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Don't wanna sound silly mate but what's difference between sust and test?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Don't wanna sound silly mate but what's difference between sust and test?


Not silly mate.... They are the same sust is test. No ifs or buts..

Sust is made up of 4 different length esters of test... Prop, isoprop, phenyl prop and decanonate.

Where as Test E etc are just one ester.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Not silly mate.... They are the same sust is test. No ifs or buts..
> 
> Sust is made up of 4 different length esters of test... Prop, isoprop, phenyl prop and decanonate.
> 
> Where as Test E etc are just one ester.


Got it cheers mate


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Yes mate body is responding again with the increased rest!!
> 
> Brilliant compound ain't it... Going to 500mg of it for prep
> 
> ...


Mike Sheridan, I believe he got 17th in the 2005 olympia or something like that! Top bloke.

I'm very much looking forward to following your contest prep.

Currently back to TRT 250mg sus/enanthate every 14 days. Will break out the tren in February/march and see what that can do!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Mike Sheridan, I believe he got 17th in the 2005 olympia or something like that! Top bloke.
> 
> I'm very much looking forward to following your contest prep.
> 
> Currently back to TRT 250mg sus/enanthate every 14 days. Will break out the tren in February/march and see what that can do!


Yep I remember him. Serious thickness from memory on him!!!!

I can't wait mate feb 23rd can't come quicker lol but seem to etching out abit more size at the mo with increased rest 

Going to be interesting watching how tren goes for you mate as your already pretty lean!!! I'm using it from about 6 weeks out!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Yep I remember him. Serious thickness from memory on him!!!!
> 
> I can't wait mate feb 23rd can't come quicker lol but seem to etching out abit more size at the mo with increased rest
> 
> Going to be interesting watching how tren goes for you mate as your already pretty lean!!! I'm using it from about 6 weeks out!!


As lean as you are now I can't wait to see the results it has after ~6 weeks of contest prep beforehand, I'm guessing freaky.

I'm excited to see what all the fuss is about that's for sure. Planning to use for 4/5 weeks at the end of this diet and then another 4/5 weeks while I resume the gain train - depending on sides of course. I'm trying to put myself in the best place possible, metabolically, for a contest prep and then, to borrow @sean 162 's words, smash the granny out of it! Lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> As lean as you are now I can't wait to see the results it has after ~6 weeks of contest prep beforehand, I'm guessing freaky.
> 
> I'm excited to see what all the fuss is about that's for sure. Planning to use for 4/5 weeks at the end of this diet and then another 4/5 weeks while I resume the gain train - depending on sides of course. I'm trying to put myself in the best place possible, metabolically, for a contest prep and then, to borrow @Sean162 's words, smash the granny out of it! Lol


Good man your more than ready to do a show!!! 

Yeah it should be good mate. First 6 weeks sust, NPP and dbol then last 6 weeks test, tren, mast and winny


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Delts & Triceps*

Smith Shoulder Press weight minus bar max set 80kg x 12

Standing Laterals max set 20kg x 12

Rear DB Laterals max set 15kg x 12

Cable Upright Rows max set 77kg x 8

Reverse Smith Bench max set minus bar 80kg x 12

Back Supported Pushdown max set 54kg x 8

Tricep Extension Machine max set 84kg x 12

Morning weight 218lbs.... Big jump of 3lbs this week. Only a slight kcal increase from last week so unexpected tbh!

Nando's tonight


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

still killing it mate. impressive stuff


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> still killing it mate. impressive stuff


Thanks buddy


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Hope so! Paying him with Haribo and BJ's


thats the only way i take payment. tit w4nks as well actually


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> My updating isn't what it was . Two workouts plus pics.....
> 
> *Delts & Triceps*
> 
> ...


Got some delta on you there mate!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Smoog said:


> Got some delta on you there mate!


Cheers buddy  always been a strong point for myself.... Took a long time to get arms close to matching :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Quads & Calves*

Leg Press max set 530kg x 12

Hammer V Squat max set 145kg x 12 - 5 count in hole

Smith Squats piston style up and down no rest not fully up max set 125kg x 15

Machine Leg Press max set 200kg x 50

Standing Calve Raises supersetted Bodyweight Calve Raises - 3 sets of 20 reps

Legs are tender today


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just having a quick catchup, looking good mate, delts look huge in that back pic!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Just having a quick catchup, looking good mate, delts look huge in that back pic!


Ta matey. In a good place to push for abit more size for another month then diet time


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Chest & Biceps*

Flat Bench max set 120kg x 10 - felt real strong on these nice slow negatives and big squeeze at top!

Incline Hammer Press max set 100kg x 8 - pure focus on huge stretch and squeeze, held for a few seconds at both ends

Dips 2 sets of Bodyweight - slow on way up and down

Seated Cable Flys max set 41kg x 15

Barbell Curls max set 40kg x 12

Dumbbell Curls max set 17.5kg x 12

Hammer Curls max set 18kg x 12


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Strong work mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Beast


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Strong work mate


Thanks buddy!!! Strength still maintaining nicely without the additional help


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Beast


Thanks buddy 

*Back & Hamstrings*

Wide Grip Pull Ups with pause at bottom and top max set Bodyweight x 11

Bent Over Rows max set 130kg x 12

Close Grip Pulldowns max set 89kg x 8 - hold at stretch and squeeze

Wide Grip Hammer Machine Row max set 68 x 10 - retracting scapula as much as poss and concentrating on elbows rather than blindly pulling

Hammer Deads max set 210kg x 10

Lying Leg Curls max set 67kg x 9

Glute Ham Machine max set 36kg x 12 per leg

High and Wide Machine Leg Press max set 200kg x 30 - burn on hammys unreal!!!

Shoulders and triceps tomorrow!!!

Weight still at 218lbs but no need for food increase... At decent condition level and while body is still getting extra recovery from more rest days no need as extra food will just mean extra fat.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Delts & Triceps*

Dumbbell Press max set 45kg x 9

Hammer Machine Press max set 75kg each side x 9 with dead stop at bottom

Standing Laterals max set 17.5kg x 12

Reverse Pec Deck max set 110kg x 15

Seated Hammer Shrugs max set 132.5kg x 15 with pause at top

Skullcrushers max set 45kg x 12

L Extensions max set 18kg x 8

Rope Pushdowns high reps max set 50kg x 20


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Quads*

Squats max set 155kg x 8

Hack Squats (rugby cnuts doing a million sets on leg press) max set 160kg x 12

Lunges max set 15kg per arm x 20

Leg Extensions max set 110kg x 12

Standing Calve Raises 5 sets pyramiding weight up

Prep to start next week!! Miscalculation from myself on how many weeks left . 12 weeks from this Sunday. Sust, npp & dbol to go in from then... Time to get shredded


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> *Quads*
> 
> Squats max set 155kg x 8
> 
> ...


the next stage of the journey begins...


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> the next stage of the journey begins...


Cannot wait mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Chest & Biceps*

Incline Bench Press max set 110kg x 7

Flat DB Press max set 55kg x 10

Hammer Incline Press max set 45kg per side x 9

Pec Deck max set 103kg x 12

One Arm Preacher Machine max set 39kg x 10

Standing DB Curls max set 17.5kg x 12

Cable Curls max set 38.5kg x 8

Starting to feel strength level off slightly now.... Pumps a tad less strong too. Part and parcel of cruise I suppose!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Woop woop preps looming. Gna be a gooood ride buzzin for u


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sure you're still stronger than most haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Woop woop preps looming. Gna be a gooood ride buzzin for u


Yeah buddy can't wait


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Sure you're still stronger than most haha


Deadlifts are still strong that's the main thing :lol:


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

any reason for taking sust over test e mate?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> any reason for taking sust over test e mate?


No reason matey just typically used it in the past and had success with it


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Leg press 530??? **** sake!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sen said:


> Leg press 530??? **** sake!!


Saw on fb today Eddie Hall leg pressing 1000kg for 10 now that's ****s sake :lol:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Saw on fb today Eddie Hall leg pressing 1000kg for 10 now that's ****s sake :lol:


Is he not a world's strongest man or something? You were 87kg or something at start of this journal. That's impressive as **** mate.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sen said:


> Is he not a world's strongest man or something? You were 87kg or something at start of this journal. That's impressive as **** mate.


More like 98kg at point of that leg press but yes thanks matey very happy with progression and how legs have developed 

Think he came 5th this year in WSM


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Two workouts to update on!

*Back & Hamstrings*

Deadlifts resetted at bottom max set 220kg x 7

Wide Grip Pulldowns max set 96kg x 12

Underhand Hammer Row max set 89kg x 9

T Bar Rows max set 90kg x 12

Seated Leg Curls max set 89kg x 10

Lying Leg Curls max set 60kg x 10

One Legged Curls max set 45kg per side x 9

High Rep Deads max set 120kg x 20

*Delts & Triceps*

Military Press on Smith max set 80kg (minus bar) x 12

Standing Laterals max set 22.5kg x 9

Bent Over Laterals max set 16kg x 10

Upright Cable Rows max set 86kg x 8

Reverse Grip Bench on Smith max set 100kg (minus bar) x 8

Back against wall Pushdowns max set 45kg x 9

Tricep Extension Machine max set 75kg x 12

Prep starts Monday... No changes to diet at the mo apart from any additional crap out!! 2 lots of cardio added in... 30 mins each steady state. Time to get Shreddded


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Shrredd-ed Edd:thumb:


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> *Chest & Biceps*
> 
> Incline Bench Press max set 110kg x 7
> 
> ...


Love your journal mate, just caught up lol

When you come off a blast on to a cruise do your calories change?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TITO said:


> Love your journal mate, just caught up lol
> 
> When you come off a blast on to a cruise do your calories change?


No matey stay the same!!

Need to keep kcals up and strength up on cruise to help maintain all gains IME


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> No matey stay the same!!
> 
> Need to keep kcals up and strength up on cruise to help maintain all gains IME


That's what I was thinking but do you not just gain fat when you cruise on blast calories?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TITO said:


> That's what I was thinking but do you not just gain fat when you cruise on blast calories?


I'm never on "blast" calories tbh mate...

I'm just on whatever I need at the time to maintain steady weight gain... Never do stupidly high surplus's just asking for fat gain.

So when I go on cruise I'm still on the kcals I need for stable weight gain.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> I'm never on "blast" calories tbh mate...
> 
> I'm just on whatever I need at the time to maintain steady weight gain... Never do stupidly high surplus's just asking for fat gain.
> 
> So when I go on cruise I'm still on the kcals I need for stable weight gain.


Got ya mate makes sense!

Cheers


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Quads & Calves*

Leg Press max set 530kg x 13

Hammer V Squat max set 195kg x 12

Squats max set 100kg x 12

Leg Press Machine max set 200kg x 52

Standing Calve Raises superset BW Calve Raises

Prep has officially begun 

First day a breeze... Might be due to food not being lowered yet :lol: tough times ahead but cannot wait!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PREP!!!!!

Good luck mate, I'm sure you'll smash it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> PREP!!!!!
> 
> Good luck mate, I'm sure you'll smash it


Cheers buddy 

How's things your end?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers buddy
> 
> How's things your end?


All good mate, ticking along nicely.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Best of luck with prep, sure you will smash it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> All good mate, ticking along nicely.


I'll get myself back in your log mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Best of luck with prep, sure you will smash it


Cheers buddy!! Here's hoping


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the finished article!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good luck with prep mate, gunna look insane


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sen said:


> Looking forward to seeing the finished article!


Hopefully something worth looking at haha . Thanks mate nice to have in here!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Good luck with prep mate, gunna look insane


Thanks Dan mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Chest & Triceps*

Flat Bench max set 120kg x 10

Incline Hammer (all benches too busy again for incline db) max set 100kg x 8

Bodyweight Dips with pause at bottom max set x 12

Cable Flies max set 41kg x 15

Skullcrushers max set 45kg x 10

L Extensions max set 18kg x 10

Rope Extensions 2 sets of 20

First session of cardio yesterday too!! 30 mins and 370kcals burnt!

This is going to be my friend in next 12 weeks


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Evil machine :cursing:


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> *Chest & Triceps*
> 
> Flat Bench max set 120kg x 10
> 
> ...


Bench is looking sexy!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Evil machine :cursing:


Glutes burning like a b4stard on it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sean 162 said:


> Bench is looking sexy!


Arrrrr yeah! Been at same level a while now tbh. Bit of a sticking point at mo! Will go up to 122.5kg next time


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

that 30 mins steady pace? i have to do HIIT as im too impatient :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> that 30 mins steady pace? i have to do HIIT as im too impatient :lol:


Yes buddy 

HIIT is fun I'll admit!! But have typically got best results from steady state.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Yes buddy
> 
> HIIT is fun I'll admit!! But have typically got best results from steady state.


Was the target 370kcals or 30 mins? And is that just the one cardio session a week at the mo?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Was the target 370kcals or 30 mins? And is that just the one cardio session a week at the mo?


30 minutes matey and twice a week


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Back & Hamstrings*

Pull Ups max set BW x 12

Bent Over Rows max set 130kg x 11

Close Grip Pulldowns max set 96kg x 8

Hammer Wide Row max set 75kg x 10

Rack Deads max set 260kg x 5

Lying Leg Curl max set 81kg x 6

Glute Ham Machine max set 41kg x 12

High and Wide Leg Press max set 200kg x 31

Did 30 minutes posing practice tonight too!! Went through all mandatories with my posing coach and fcuk me is it hard.... I was sweating buckets but didn't feel half awkward as I thought it would. Not looking too bad either


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> *Back & Hamstrings*
> 
> Pull Ups max set BW x 12
> 
> ...


Sean mentioned practicing posing in a sauna so you get used to the heat. Must work I suppose


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> *Back & Hamstrings*
> 
> Pull Ups max set BW x 12
> 
> ...


Crazy rack deads mate. And re wat steves on about saunas . Was more aimed at final wkes i was chatting to the dud who won masters at my show and he used sauna 3 x a week and posd while in there in final weeks said it made bing a stage a breeze. The lad who beat me actually said he did the same


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Delts & Biceps*

DB Press max set 45kg x 9

Hammer Machine Press max set 77.5kg per side x 8

Seated Laterals max set 20kg x 9

Rear Pec Deck max set 117kg x 11

Smith Shrugs max set minus bar 110kg x 15

EZ Cable Curl max set 70kg x 10

Standing DB Curls max set 15kg x 11

DB Hammer Curls max set 22.5kg x 12

30 mins Stepper PWO.

Weight at 216lbs this week so no drop... Half avacado, 40g almond butter and snack a jacks (pwo) all dropped now!! Get this timber shifted


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah get that timber shifting fatty


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah get that timber shifting fatty


Tell me about it mate :lol: sick of this flubber!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Tell me about it mate :lol: sick of this flubber!!


Yeah you disgust me ya fat sod lol

Mate you're gonna look awesome, no doubt freaky too. Can't wait to see the results!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah you disgust me ya fat sod lol
> 
> Mate you're gonna look awesome, no doubt freaky too. Can't wait to see the results!!


Same mate. Going to be fun  never been show shredded so be interesting to see what the look is 

Should be a veiny b4stard if not anything else.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

From last night!!

*Quads & Calves*

Squats max set 155kg x 9

Leg Press max set 450kg x 16

Lunges 2 sets of 20 with 20kg in each hand

Leg Extensions max set 110kg x 13

5 sets of Standing Calve Raises pyramiding weight up.

Tonight is 30 minutes on stairmaster, posing practice then stretching. My posing coach noticed I'm very tight in my chest and delts and it's making me look a bit rigid in poses. He recommended I up the amount of stretching I do and get using the foam roller more!

Glad he said tbh as flexibility is something I massively neglect!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Two workouts to update on!!!

Last night:

*Chest & Biceps*

Incline Bench max set 110kg x 7

Flat Bench Hammer Press max set 160kg x 7

Hammer Incline Machine max set 60kg per side x 8

Pec Deck max set 110kg x 12

1 arm seated Cable Curls max set 41kg x 8

Standing Dumbbell Curls max set 20kg x 7

Cable Curls max set 25kg x 8

Tonight:

*Back & Hamstrings*

Deadlifts max set 220kg x 6

Wide Grip Pulldown max set 103kg x 11

Hammer Low Rows max set 96kg x 8

T Bar Row max set 95kg x 8

Seated Leg Curls max set 96kg x 8

Lying Leg Curls max set 67kg x 9

Standing 1 Legged Curls max set 45kg x 8

Deadlifts max set 140kg x 15

Looking and feeling a lot leaner... Abs starting to pop out again 

Will get some pics from posing practice tomorrow!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Two workouts to update on!!!
> 
> Last night:
> 
> ...


good strong work edd. should match you on t bar as long as form isn't an issue!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Yesterday's workout

*Delts & Triceps*

Smith Shoulder Press max set 90kg minus bar x 5

Side Laterals max set 22.5kg x 10

DB Rear Laterals max set 18kg x 8

Cable Upright Rows max set 91kg x 8

Reverse Grip Smith Bench Press max set 100kg minus bar x 10

Back Supported V Bar Pushdowns max set 41kg x 8

Tricep Hammer Machine max set 67kg x 12

Finished with 30 minutes on stairmaster, HR at about 140bpm.

Dropped a fair bit of fat and water this week, looking noticeably leaner confirmed by posing coach and the mirror but... Weight the same 216lbs I'm not complaining  feeling fuller and tighter, especially in the mid section.

Quick pic from posing practice!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Yesterday's workout
> 
> *Delts & Triceps*
> 
> ...


Looking great mate!

Haha, those pesky scales


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Looking great mate!
> 
> Haha, those pesky scales


Haha I'm not fussed by the scales as long as fat keeps dropping like it is.

Forgot to add.. Clen in from today 40mcg two days on two days off


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Haha I'm not fussed by the scales as long as fat keeps dropping like it is.
> 
> Forgot to add.. Clen in from today 40mcg two days on two days off


Haha, I started same on Friday. 40mcg 2 days on 2 off.

Knocked my head off! Lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Haha, I started same on Friday. 40mcg 2 days on 2 off.
> 
> Knocked my head off! Lol


I'm quite tolerable to it tbh.. What you using? Got some sopharma to try!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> I'm quite tolerable to it tbh.. What you using? Got some sopharma to try!!


Yeah I was, so I thought. AP clean 40mcg was tolerable, for whatever reason this took my head off. 2nd day was better.

It's Apollo.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

i thought the best way of using clen was slowly tapering up from a low dose and staying on as too many people measure it's effects by the side effects... im sure @Pscarb agrees with this iirc


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

having 2 days off clen when it has a 36hr half life accomplishes nothing, better to do 2-3 weeks on 2 weeks off


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> having 2 days off clen when it has a 36hr half life accomplishes nothing, better to do 2-3 weeks on 2 weeks off


Interesting you say that. I've done 2 weeks on/off before.

@hilly your thoughts mate??


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> i thought the best way of using clen was slowly tapering up from a low dose and staying on as too many people measure it's effects by the side effects... im sure @Pscarb agrees with this iirc


40mcg is a pretty low dose lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> 40mcg is a pretty low dose lol


not really it all depends on the individual i always start on 40mcg and get results


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> not really it all depends on the individual i always start on 40mcg and get results


Exactly what I'm on now too, it was more in regards to it being a good start point rather than being low!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work mate!

I did 2 weeks in / 2 off on Clen last year and it worked for me


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> not really it all depends on the individual i always start on 40mcg and get results


im sure i read ages ago you dont come off and just up the dose every week until you reach your limit then maintain that dose till you get the required result?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lukehh said:


> im sure i read ages ago you dont come off and just up the dose every week until you reach your limit then maintain that dose till you get the required result?


is this what you read i do? if so you are incorrect, if i use Clen i use it for no longer than 3 weeks before a 2 week break....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> having 2 days off clen when it has a 36hr half life accomplishes nothing, better to do 2-3 weeks on 2 weeks off


Best change mine then lol


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Looking good so far mate bet you can't wait to see the end result end of prep



Goodfella said:


> Yesterday's workout
> 
> *Delts & Triceps*
> 
> ...


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Looking good so far mate bet you can't wait to see the end result end of prep


Thanks mate. Yes mate can't wait to see what I look fully Shreddded!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Quads & Calves*

Leg Press max set 550kg x 8

Hammer V Squat max set 195kg x 8

Squats 2 sets of 20 @ 100kg

Leg Press Machine narrow stance 200kg x 52

3 sets of Standing Calve Raises supersetted with BW Standing Calve Raises.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

From last night!!

*Chest & Triceps*

Flat Bench max set 125kg x 8

Hammer Incline Press 100kg x 7

Dips 2 sets of Bodyweight slow controlled reps.

Seated Cable Flys max set 46.5kg x 15

Skullcrushers max set 50kg x 7

L Extensions max set 16kg x 8

Rope Extensions 2 sets of 20 @ 25kg

Changes are starting to feel like they are daily  abs and mid section getting tighter and tighter and upper body vascularity getting silly  constantly hungry tho :lol:


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> From last night!!
> 
> *Chest & Triceps*
> 
> ...


How do you combat the hunger mate?

Hows the foam roller goin?!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TITO said:


> How do you combat the hunger mate?
> 
> Hows the foam roller goin?!


Keep my mind occupied, lots of water, coffee, green tea and reminding myself about the end goal 

Great mate, really helped my general flexibility, posing and ROM during exercises.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> *Quads & Calves*
> 
> Leg Press max set 550kg x 8
> 
> ...


These are silly weights mate very silly indeed! I did 440 for ten on linear leg press last night and head nearly popped! Keep up the good work mate :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> These are silly weights mate very silly indeed! I did 440 for ten on linear leg press last night and head nearly popped! Keep up the good work mate :thumb:


Haha no more weight will be added to leg press.. Now all about making it harder  .

How's diet going??


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Haha no more weight will be added to leg press.. Now all about making it harder  .
> 
> How's diet going??


Getting tough mate and only being made harder by the slowness of changes. Still weights lifted are going up as the cals come down. Also two weeks into a little 6 week tren blast so hopefully things will start to happen. Body weight staying the same so I'm sure some sort of recomp is going on behind the scenes that will become more obvious in the next few weeks.

You must be 9 weeks out today iirc?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Getting tough mate and only being made harder by the slowness of changes. Still weights lifted are going up as the cals come down. Also two weeks into a little 6 week tren blast so hopefully things will start to happen. Body weight staying the same so I'm sure some sort of recomp is going on behind the scenes that will become more obvious in the next few weeks.
> 
> You must be 9 weeks out today iirc?


Tren blast hey  whats breakdown??

Yeah that's perfect mate, similar with myself at the moment no weight drop yet but visibly leaner and a lot fuller. Don't complain :lol:

9 weeks Sunday matey!'


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Tren blast hey  whats breakdown??
> 
> Yeah that's perfect mate, similar with myself at the moment no weight drop yet but visibly leaner and a lot fuller. Don't complain :lol:
> 
> 9 weeks Sunday matey!'


Breakdown is 100mg test p/75mg tren a eod, dipping my toe in the dark yellow water to see how I tolerate it and so far so good. Changes are noticeable so far, only sticking with it for 6/7 weeks though. Actually had a bit of an epiphany yesterday about diet, I'm going from one high carb day a week to 3, then having 2 med and 2 low. Really thinking hard about competing lately and if that's going to happen I need all the time I can to build more mass in certain areas (not get fat!) so rather than main goal being preserve muscle mass and lose fat it's now preserve fat level and gain muscle.

How's the clen treating you? Is it your first time with it?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Breakdown is 100mg test p/75mg tren a eod, dipping my toe in the dark yellow water to see how I tolerate it and so far so good. Changes are noticeable so far, only sticking with it for 6/7 weeks though. Actually had a bit of an epiphany yesterday about diet, I'm going from one high carb day a week to 3, then having 2 med and 2 low. Really thinking hard about competing lately and if that's going to happen I need all the time I can to build more mass in certain areas (not get fat!) so rather than main goal being preserve muscle mass and lose fat it's now preserve fat level and gain muscle.
> 
> How's the clen treating you? Is it your first time with it?


Yes mate. Clen is good only used a week now tho tbh.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Right decent update... Getting slack 

From Friday

*Back & Hamstrings*

Wide Grip Pull Ups max set BW x 12

Bent Over Rows max set 130kg x 11

Close Grip Pulldowns max set 96kg x 8

Wide Grip Hammer Machine Rows max set 75kg x 11

Hammer Deads with Shrug at top max set 200kg x 8

Lying Leg Curls max set 88kg x 5 - pyramided up to this!

Glute Ham Machine max set 46kg x 12

High and Wide Leg Press Machine max set 200kg x 32

Today's workout:

*Delts & Biceps*

Dumbbell Press max set 45kg x 9

Hammer Machine Press max set 77.5kg x 7

Seated Hammer Machine Laterals max set 74kg x 11

Reverse Pec Deck max set 124kg x 11

Smith Shrugs (weight minus bar) max set 120kg x 6

EZ Cable Curls max set 70kg x 10

Seated DB Curls max set 20kg x 10

DB Hammer Curls max set 22.5kg x 9

Update food wise.... Rice flour dropped to 75g at meal 1 and 100g pwo, no banana PWO and no rice cakes pre bed. Also no more "free" meals post legs or Wednesdays. Just cheat meal Saturday night.

Leaves macros at:

Pro - 330g

Carbs - 410g

Fat -70g

9 weeks out today... These took yesterday


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Right decent update... Getting slack
> 
> From Friday
> 
> ...


Looking good bud nice and slow approach I Think is best way to avoid getting into a catabolic state,

Cat is taking a fvckin liberty though tryna take the spot light lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

bail said:


> Looking good bud nice and slow approach I Think is best way to avoid getting into a catabolic state,
> 
> Cat is taking a fvckin liberty though tryna take the spot light lol


Yes mate  that's plan... Stay fuller, better workouts and metabolism not take such a dive. Fat will come off no problem!

Fcuking tell me about it, little b4stard lives by my feet :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

arms and legs have come on mate! back shot is very impressive


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> arms and legs have come on mate! back shot is very impressive


Thanks buddy! Legs still have ways to go but getting there!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Bodyweight at 214lbs too for reference!!


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Right decent update... Getting slack
> 
> From Friday
> 
> ...


Nice pussy :lol: sorry mate had to be done haha,

All that hard work on your legs seems to have paid off mate they look a lot better than they used to, how you feeling now your 9 weeks out? still buzzing for it?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Nice pussy :lol: sorry mate had to be done haha,
> 
> All that hard work on your legs seems to have paid off mate they look a lot better than they used to, how you feeling now your 9 weeks out? still buzzing for it?




Thanks mate  still work to be done on them but yes they've came up loads!!!

Feeling good matey, diet wise getting a tad hungrier but nothing major no cravings like. Training still very good, strength climbing and great pumps. All seems abit more real now!! Buzzing for it yes mate


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks mate  still work to be done on them but yes they've came up loads!!!
> 
> Feeling good matey, diet wise getting a tad hungrier but nothing major no cravings like. Training still very good, strength climbing and great pumps. All seems abit more real now!! Buzzing for it yes mate


You can definitely notice the difference mate put it that way, im sure the cravings will kick in at some point mate there is still time for that haha, nah joking aside mate sure you will do fine, can tell by your journal youve worked your bollocks off from day one so whatever happens you can hold your head up high in my opinion, how you going about depleting and then carbing back up and all that or are you taking a different approach?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Look incredible all ready. Finished product will turn heads at comp for sure


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> You can definitely notice the difference mate put it that way, im sure the cravings will kick in at some point mate there is still time for that haha, nah joking aside mate sure you will do fine, can tell by your journal youve worked your bollocks off from day one so whatever happens you can hold your head up high in my opinion, how you going about depleting and then carbing back up and all that or are you taking a different approach?


Thanks for the kind words mate  love the journey so never seems a chore which keeps me consistent day in day out!!

I'm not sure matey plan is to be ready sooner so we have time to play with different methods!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TITO said:


> Look incredible all ready. Finished product will turn heads at comp for sure


Cheers buddy. Fingers crossed


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Looking good matey. Those cals are looking quite nice for 9 weeks out too!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Looking good matey. Those cals are looking quite nice for 9 weeks out too!


Thanks matey!

Yeah still dam high compared to what I was previously used to... Workouts a lot better because of it!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

What's cardio looking like?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> What's cardio looking like?


4 lots of 30 mins fasted. Could be fast paced walk outside or gym when I can get to before work!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice cat :thumbup1:

You look alright too I suppose :tongue:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Nice cat :thumbup1:
> 
> You look alright too I suppose :tongue:


Knew you'd like that mate


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cats rule haha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Quads & Calves*

Squats max set 160kg x 8

Leg Press max set 500kg x 11

Walking Lunges 2 sets of 20 with 20kg dumbbells

Leg Extensions with one second hold at top max set 89kg x 8

Standing Calve Raises 5 sets weight pyramiding up.

Done!


----------



## GreenVan (Feb 14, 2015)

Great going, must feel good to be in a good position for the comp. hope the next few weeks go well


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

GreenVan said:


> Great going, must feel good to be in a good position for the comp. hope the next few weeks go well


Thanks mate 

Yeah feel in a good place at the mo.... Just need to keep pushing!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking great 

Lovely pussy too ?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Looking great
> 
> Lovely pussy too ?


Fcuking weirdo


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Last night and tonight's workouts!

*Chest & Biceps*

Incline Bench Press max set 110kg x 7

Flat DB Press max set 55 x 10

Incline Machine Hammer Press max set 55kg per side x 7

Pec Deck max set 110kg x 13

High One Arm Cable Curls max set 21kg x 10

Standing Dumbbell Curls max set 20kg x 8

Cable Curls max set 28kg x 8

*Back & Hamstrings*

Deadlifts max set 220kg x 7 - dead stop style

Wide Grip Pulldowns max set 110kg x 10

Hammer Underhand Machine Rows max set 103kg x 8

T Bar Rows max set 80kg x 10 - hold at stretch and squeeze

Seated Leg Curls max set 96kg x 9

Lying Leg Curls max set 67kg x 10

Standing Leg Curl max set 25kg x 10

SLDL max set 60kg x 20 - super slow reps feeling the hamstrings.

Feeling a lot leaner this week.... Hopefully show come weekend pics!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

From yesterday....

*Delts & Triceps*

Hammer Shoulder Press max set 120kg x 8

Side Laterals max set 22.5kg x 11

Rear Laterals max set 18kg x 9

Cable Upright Rows max set 91kg x 9

Reverse Grip Smith Flat Bench max set minus bar 100kg x 11

V Bar Pushdown Back Supported max set 41kg x 10

Tricep Extension Machine max set 74kg x 12

Pumps still great during my workouts and strength still increasing 

Feels abit more like I'm dieting now... Getting a lot hungrier between meals and constantly mixing up spices... True sign of a diet :lol:

Weight this week.... Still 214lbs!!! True sign scales don't mean much as I'm getting leaner and leaner. Been dieting 4 weeks now and only loss 2lbs but much leaner. Good times 

Only change this week is cardio going from 4 to 6 lots of 30mins fasted steady state!! Got to keep going


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That's good the scales aren't moving, you will nail conditioning on stage mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> That's good the scales aren't moving, you will nail conditioning on stage mate


Yeah buddy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Quads & Calves*

Leg Press max set 500kg x 12

Backward Facing Hammer V Squat max set 105kg x 15

Smith Squats max set minus bar weight 80kg x 15

Machine Leg Press max set 200kg x 53

Standing Calve Raises @92.5kg supersetted with BW Calve Raises 3 sets of 20 of each

Impromptu text from boss man @hilly .... Meal 1 whole eggs down from 5 to 3 and meal 2 all carbs gone so that's bye bye 350g of potato. Inside of 8 weeks out now, time to get shredded


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> *Quads & Calves*
> 
> Leg Press max set 500kg x 12
> 
> ...


Sounds serious! How's the hunger? Or should I ask that in a few days :lol:

And how often are you updating coach with pics at this stage?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Sounds serious! How's the hunger? Or should I ask that in a few days :lol:
> 
> And how often are you updating coach with pics at this stage?


Hunger was bad before the changes :lol:

Nah it's all good mate  getting lean is more than worth it, just suck it up as always!!

At the moment just once a week buddy!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Can't wait to see you shredded mate, gunna absolutely kill the competition


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Can't wait to see you shredded mate, gunna absolutely kill the competition


Thanks matey


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Chest & Triceps*

Flat Bench max set 130kg x 7

Incline Hammer Press max set 100kg x 8

Bodyweight Dips 2 sets of 14

Cable Flies max set 25kg per side x 15

Skullcrushers max set 45kg x 10

Overhead DB Extensions with pause at the stretch max set 14kg x 10

Rope Pushdowns 2 sets of 20 @ 25kg

Top quality workout, felt a lot stronger and veins really pushing against the skin, big changes happening


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> *Chest & Triceps*
> 
> Flat Bench max set 130kg x 7
> 
> ...


Nice session mate 

Good pressing!

How you feeling?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good work fella, sounds like it's going great


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nice session mate
> 
> Good pressing!
> 
> How you feeling?


Really good mate, bit of hunger but nothing I can't deal with!

Nice look I've got at the mo, still decently full and a lot leaner, abs nice and tight.

But fcuk being lean I'm going to be Shreddded!!!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Good work fella, sounds like it's going great


Strong start mate yes, just need to carry it on


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Really good mate, bit of hunger but nothing I can't deal with!
> 
> Nice look I've got at the mo, still decently full and a lot leaner, abs nice and tight.
> 
> But fcuk being lean I'm going to be Shreddded!!!!!!


That's the spirit mate!!

Killing it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Two workouts to update on....

*Back & Hamstrings*

Pull Ups 3 sets of BW -13,10,6

Bent Over Row max set 140kg x 8

Close Grip Pulldowns max set 96kg x 8

Wide Grip Hammer Machine Rows max set 75kg x 9

Hammer Deadlifts with Shrug at top max set 200kg x 11

Lying Leg Curls max set 81kg x 9

Glute Ham Machine 2 sets of 50kg x 12

High and Wide Leg Press max set 200kg x 32

*Delts & Biceps*

DB Press max set 45kg x 9

Hammer Machine Press max set 100kg x 7

Machine Laterals max set 74kg x 11

Rear Pec Deck max set 124kg x 11

Seated Hammer Shrugs max set 110kg x 15

EZ Cable Curls max set 70kg x 11

DB Curls max set 20kg x 11

DB Hammers max set 22.5kg x 9

Great week, leaner yet again and strength still slowly but surely climbing!!

Weight at 211lbs so 3lbs drop. No changes to diet at the mo but will be updating @hilly every 3 days now so changes can monitored sooner!!

7 weeks out tomorrow!!

All pics post cardio no pump/food!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

wot no pussy? smashing it mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> wot no pussy? smashing it mate


Haha no animals this bud !

Cheers buddy  getting to the point where I start to see big changes now. Loving the ride


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Haha no animals this bud !
> 
> Cheers buddy  getting to the point where I start to see big changes now. Loving the ride


yea remember Sean doing this.. exciting times


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking awesome mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking great mate. Maybe add a little MT2 too 

Legs are looking well


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Looking awesome mate


Thanks matey appreciate it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Looking great mate. Maybe add a little MT2 too
> 
> Legs are looking well


Sunbeds & MT2 to be added soon :lol:

Finally see some sort of shape to them now! Time to get the fcukers peeled


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Sunbeds & MT2 to be added soon :lol:
> 
> Finally see some sort of shape to them now! Time to get the fcukers peeled


Lol good lad!!

Quads have grown loads


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lol good lad!!
> 
> Quads have grown loads


Thanks matey really worked hard on this year and eventually something has happened :lol:

Still need more to match upper but on the way!

How's your cut going??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks matey really worked hard on this year and eventually something has happened :lol:
> 
> Still need more to match upper but on the way!
> 
> How's your cut going??


Paid off mate 

All good here, couple of blips but going great


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Quads & Calves*

Squats max set 160kg x 9

Leg Press max set 500kg x 10

Split Lunges max set 15kg x 20 per side

Leg Extensions max set 89kg x 10 with pause at top

Standing Calve Raises 5 sets pyramiding weight up

Weight was down to 210lbs Sunday but had my cheat meal for the week yesterday. Sunday roast for Mother's Day with starter and dessert. Woke up this morning slightly fuller and a lb up so very little weight. Checking in with boss man tomorrow to make changes!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Chest & Biceps*

Incline Bench Press max set 110kg x 8

Flat DB Press max set 55kg x 8

Decline Hammer Press max set 100kg x 8 - pause at stretch and squeeze

Pec Deck max set 115 x 12 - with 5 count negative

One Arm Hammer Machine Curls max set 32kg x 9

Standing DB Curls max set 20kg x 9

Cable Curls max set 25kg x 8

Drop in food today... Morning rice flour down to 50g, intra carbs down to 50g however egg whites up to 9!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Great pressing mate!!

Killing this


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Great pressing mate!!
> 
> Killing this


Only just seen this cheers buddy


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Any updates mate? How are you feeling? Any other changes made? What's cardio at at the moment?

Sorry for all the q's!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Two workouts to update on!

*Back & Hamstrings*

Deadlifts with dead stop max set 220kg x 8

Wide Grip Pulldowns max set 103kg x 11

Hammer Low Row max set 103kg x 7

T Bar Rows max set 80kg x 10

Seated Leg Curls max set 96kg x 8

Lying Leg Curls max set 67kg x 10

Standing Leg Curls max set 25kg x 8

Stiff Legged Deadlift max set 80kg x 15

Today's workout....

*Delts & Triceps*

Hammer Press max set 120kg x 12

Standing Laterals max set 25kg x 7

Bent Over Laterals max set 18kg x 9

Cable Upright Rows max set 91kg x 10

Reverse Smith Flat Bench Press max set minus bar 120kg x 8

Back Supported Pushdowns max set 41kg x 11

Extension Machine max set 74kg x 13

Back workout was with an old mate who has really got into his training was awesome session really pushed each other and intensity was through the roof!!

Weight this morning was 209lbs... Changes made today cardio upped to 40 mins x 6 a week fasted, no diet changes so still over 300g of carbs. But daily weigh ins next week so no doubt diet alterations will be made at some point very soon :lol:

PED wise Sust and NPP out and NP Rip Blend in! Pics below including tonight's cheat


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Any updates mate? How are you feeling? Any other changes made? What's cardio at at the moment?
> 
> Sorry for all the q's!


See above update buddy


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Two workouts to update on!
> 
> *Back & Hamstrings*
> 
> ...


Wow, good dead lifting 6 weeks out! Is that a PB/rep PB?

Daily weigh ins and a rip blend? I think things are getting serious 

And it looks like your posing has improved as well mate, have you been practising?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Wow, good dead lifting 6 weeks out! Is that a PB/rep PB?
> 
> Daily weigh ins and a rip blend? I think things are getting serious


It is a rep PB with that weight buddy 

Thinks are getting serious matey  time to get fcuking peeeled!!!!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> It is a rep PB with that weight buddy
> 
> Thinks are getting serious matey  time to get fcuking peeeled!!!!!


How are you feeling in yourself? Is the prep beginning to take its toll yet?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> How are you feeling in yourself? Is the prep beginning to take its toll yet?


Feeling really good mate. Really enjoying the process, had the odd dieting mind game going off but felt awesome the entire way through buddy! Think it's because I genuinely enjoy the process and to me it's not a chore. Yeah sometimes I get bored of my foods but can always switch spices up. This is my goal and I will achieve it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> And it looks like your posing has improved as well mate, have you been practising?


Thank you matey. Yes I have one session a week with my posing coach and am practicing daily aswell!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh and was 1lb down this morning after last nights cheat


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Quads & Calves*

Leg Press max set 500kg x 13

Hammer V Squat max set 125 x 15 - changed from facing forwards to facing backwards and its sooo much harder as a conventional squat motion.... Quad pump was savage!

Smith Squats max set minus bar weight 100kg x 15

Hammer Leg Press max set 200kg x 50 rest paused to get to 50 - done much slower than previous with narrow low stance.

3 sets of Standing Calve Raises supersetted with Bodyweight calve raises. 1st set toes pointed forwards, 2nd set outwards, 3rd set inwards.

Weight this morning 207lbs... Lost a lb a day since my cheat meal :lol: hunger starting to increase but nothing majorly annoying at the mo. Love all the food I eat and actually look forward to it more now I'm not constantly full lol


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> Wow, good dead lifting 6 weeks out! Is that a PB/rep PB?
> 
> Daily weigh ins and a rip blend? I think things are getting serious
> 
> And it looks like your posing has improved as well mate, have you been practising?


What dose sust/Npp mate and how often were y jabbing? Any orals?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TITO said:


> What dose sust/Npp mate and how often were y jabbing? Any orals?


750mg Sust and 500mg NPP mate, MWF jabs .


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Two workouts to update on....
> 
> *Back & Hamstrings*
> 
> ...


Smashing it mate keep it up!! :thumbup1:

As others have said your posing is looking like its improved so the practice is definitely doing its job fella. Hows training going noticed any blips or energy a bit hard to come by or you coping alright?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Smashing it mate keep it up!! :thumbup1:
> 
> As others have said your posing is looking like its improved so the practice is definitely doing its job fella. Hows training going noticed any blips or energy a bit hard to come by or you coping alright?


Thank you buddy. Been working hard on posing so good to hear it's paying off 

Training has been very good, almost better than off season tbh. Feel like everything is working well, metabolism on fire, joints feel good, digestion sorted and still eating lots of clean food which is powering my workouts. Hitting PB's most sessions too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking great buddy!

Haha, I had one of those Creme Eggs things. Lovely aren't they


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Looking great buddy!
> 
> Haha, I had one of those Creme Eggs things. Lovely aren't they


Cheers buddy 

Was lush mate just lasted about 5 seconds tho :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers buddy
> 
> Was lush mate just lasted about 5 seconds tho :lol:


Oh yeah, it's a 4 spoon job and it's done lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Oh yeah, it's a 4 spoon job and it's done lol


Would have had the 4 pack if I could of :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Would have had the 4 pack if I could of :lol:


Me too! Made sure I gave the other 3 to the Mrs and kids


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Chest & Triceps*

Flat Bench max set 140kg x 5 - felt really strong today, warm ups felt like air so thought I'd give 140 a go... Not enough reps tho so weight down next time.

Incline Hammer Press max set 100kg x 9 - big squeeze at top, thinking about forcing elbows as close as possible to contract the chest as hard as poss

Bodyweight Dips 2 sets of 15 - 5 count negative and hold at bottom.

Cable Crossovers 2 sets of 15 @18kg per side - done upright holding squeeze at contraction

Incline EZ Skullcrushers max set 40kg x 10

One Arm DB Extension max set 15kg x 8

Rope Pushdowns 2 sets of 20 reps @ 20kg

Drop in food today... Carbs completely gone from breakfast and 10g less almond butter pre bed.

Macros at:

Pro - 319g

Carbs - 290g

Fat - 57g

Carbs all around workout now!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Back & Hamstrings*

Pull Ups 3 sets of BW to failure - 14,10,6

Bent Over Rows max set 140kg x 9

Hammer Underhand Rows (one arm at a time) max set 55kg x 9

Hammer Wide Grip Machine Rows max set 82kg x 9

Hammer Deadlifts with Shrug at top max set 200kg x 12

Lying Leg Curls max set 81kg x 9

Glute Ham Push 2 sets of 12 @ 54kg

High and Wide Leg Press max set 200kg x 33


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> *Back & Hamstrings*
> 
> Pull Ups 3 sets of BW to failure - 14,10,6
> 
> ...


Good strong sesh as usual mate. Am liking these Hammer Deads, gonna give them a go....


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Good strong sesh as usual mate. Am liking these Hammer Deads, gonna give them a go....


Do it on hammer plate loaded shrug. Use bottom bars and it's perfect deadlift motion tbh.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> Do it on hammer plate loaded shrug. Use bottom bars and it's perfect deadlift motion tbh.


Cool. We've got one of them:thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Do it on hammer plate loaded shrug. Use bottom bars and it's perfect deadlift motion tbh.


That's what I use to deadlift, perfect as its so much easier to load plates


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> That's what I use to deadlift, perfect as its so much easier to load plates


Lazy b4stard :lol: still do regular Deads, alternate each week


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha it's half a workout itself loading Olympic battle when it's got a few plates on


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Adz said:


> Haha it's half a workout itself loading Olympic battle when it's got a few plates on


You're right there. Have you seen the lever bar thing ronnie Coleman used to use? I saw it in one of his training DVDs and been looking for one ever since. I reckon he made it/had it made, it's a great idea.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Dieseldave said:


> You're right there. Have you seen the lever bar thing ronnie Coleman used to use? I saw it in one of his training DVDs and been looking for one ever since. I reckon he made it/had it made, it's a great idea.


Nah man never seen it. It's a right pain though, especially when you finished and then you got to unload them


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

@Adz @Dieseldave your both lazy cnuts


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> @Adz @Dieseldave your both lazy cnuts


But think of all the calories we're burning unloading the bar that could be going towards building muscle! :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> But think of all the calories we're burning unloading the bar that could be going towards building muscle! :lol:


Calories burnt getting shredded!!!!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

How much of your protein are you getting from shakes now your in prep? Just wondered if hilly had you off them as I know some coaches do that during prep and only allow whole food.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> How much of your protein are you getting from shakes now your in prep? Just wondered if hilly had you off them as I know some coaches do that during prep and only allow whole food.


Nope. 30g post workout, 60g last meal of the day mate. Can't see it making a difference unless it's a satiety thing? I'm sure week of show they could be potentially pulled but they don't stop burning fat so no need IMO.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Delts & Biceps*

DB Press max set 45kg x 10

Reverse Facing Machine Press max set 70kg x 9

Machine Laterals max set 70kg x 12

Reverse Cable Crossover max set 15kg per side x 15

Smith Shrugs minus the bar 120kg x 15

EZ Cable Curls max set 95kg x 8

Seated DB Curls max set 20kg x 8

Standing Hammer Curls max set 20kg x 11

Got a workout with a mate at my old gym today.. Was good to have the extra motivation tbh.

Morning weight today is 206lbs, 5 weeks tomorrow. Changes coming tomorrow morning. Pics as of this morning post cardio no food/pump.




























And one pumped one from today


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Goodfella said:


> *Delts & Biceps*
> 
> DB Press max set 45kg x 10
> 
> ...


Can see it all starting to come into place already mate. Looking awesome!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Can see it all starting to come into place already mate. Looking awesome!


Cheers buddy. Last push to get shredded now


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

So diet and training for the week in...

Training now upped to 6 times a week with Sunday off. Post workout cream of rice down to 75g with post workout meal potato down to 250g and pre bed almond butter down to 20g. Also no cream of rice on training days now.

Macros at:

Training days

Pro - 310g

Carbs - 227g

Fat - 51g

Non training days

Pro - 310g

Carbs - 116g

Fat - 61g

Grind time.. Head down and get shredded


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Been slack in here lately! Looking quality mate!

Not long now?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Been slack in here lately! Looking quality mate!
> 
> Not long now?


Cheers buddy! Yeah 5 weeks today... Buzzing for it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Quads & Calves*

Squats max set 160kg x 10

Horizontal Arced Leg Press max set 250kg x 10

Walking Lunges 2 sets of 20 holding 15kg plates

Leg Extensions max set 96kg x 10 plus partials

5 sets of Standing Calve Raises weight pyramiding up to 115kg x 9

Squats felt really strong and very smooth too. Horizontal leg press was torture.... Only used it as normal leg press was occupied but this was a lot harder and gave a much better mind muscle connection IMO.

Legs were like road maps afterwards.... Got to love the veinage 

Alarm set for 4:30am . Cardio and gym before work. Coffee will in hand most of the day :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Didn't update after yesterday's workout!!!!

Was up yesterday just after 4:30am, cardio meal 1, gym, work 

*Chest & Biceps*

Incline Bench max set 110kg x 9

Flat Hammer Press max set 160kg x 6

Decline Hammer Press max set 100kg x 12

Pec Deck max set 110kg x 14

Machine Preacher Curls max set 74kg x 9

Standing DB Curls max set 16kg x 10 - slowed these down as form was getting sloppy

Lying Cable Curls max set 33kg x 8

Very happy with that, prefer a few meals in before training usually, strength still very good. Usually on a cut at this point I'm flat and pressing strength slows/drops. At the moment I'm only getting stronger 

Arimidex been added in at 0.5mg a day, slighter higher carbs today, extra 50g rice flour and 150g potato post workout. Back and Hamstrings tonight


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

i am following this weekly man i just dont post much! top work bud look well 5 weeks out. your mega focused aswel and lack of food doesnt seem to effect you which is decent! keep plugging pal!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> i am following this weekly man i just dont post much! top work bud look well 5 weeks out. your mega focused aswel and lack of food doesnt seem to effect you which is decent! keep plugging pal!


Cheers my mate 

Changes really coming fast now! Triceps starting to striate, hammys split. Loving all this  yeah mate lack of food is what it is... Tbh I'm not craving anything love the food I eat just want abit more haha. Pretty sure I've seen the end of cheat meals and just clean refeeds from now on but that don't bother me... Anything to get Shreddded 

How you getting on??


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Cheers my mate
> 
> Changes really coming fast now! Triceps starting to striate, hammys split. Loving all this  yeah mate lack of food is what it is... Tbh I'm not craving anything love the food I eat just want abit more haha. Pretty sure I've seen the end of cheat meals and just clean refeeds from now on but that don't bother me... Anything to get Shreddded
> 
> How you getting on??


same as that mate i had some crazy sessions and feedback from memebers at my gym this week about my delts and traps stirations and the veins on my back and hams are coming on. its exciting man! im the same mate ive not had any cheats at all its all been clean re feeds and tbh i dont like the bloated feeling id rather feel fresh and not guilty hahaha! these next 5/6 weeks are the major ones man loads of changes now


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> same as that mate i had some crazy sessions and feedback from memebers at my gym this week about my delts and traps stirations and the veins on my back and hams are coming on. its exciting man! im the same mate ive not had any cheats at all its all been clean re feeds and tbh i dont like the bloated feeling id rather feel fresh and not guilty hahaha! these next 5/6 weeks are the major ones man loads of changes now


Boom buddy. Looking forward to seeing final product buddy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Well forgot my straps so will do Back & Hamstrings tomorrow and properly hit Deads hard 

*Delts & Triceps*

Hammer Shoulder Press max set 160kg x 10

Standing Laterals max set 25kg x 8

Bent Over Laterals max set 20kg x 8

Cable Upright Rows max set 91kg x 11

Reverse Grip Smith Press max set minus bar 120kg x 9

Back Supported Pushdowns max set 45kg x 10

Tricep Extension Machine max set 53kg x 13

First time today I felt myself getting tired through the day.. Nothing major, just abit lifeless .

Hugeeee PB on hammer shoulder press though, strength just keeps climbing 

Get a extra 60ish grams of carbs today... All from cream of rice and potato post workout. Full refeed come Saturday! Weight today was 205lbs


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

All going really well mate? You are certainly looking like you are on track


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> All going really well mate? You are certainly looking like you are on track


Yes mate  really enjoying the process!

How's your training going??


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Yes mate  really enjoying the process!
> 
> How's your training going??


Same, loving it and going right way


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Back & Hamstrings*

Deadlifts max set 220kg x 8 PB  would have been 9 but straps snapped  pic below

Wide Grip Pulldown max set 103kg x 11

Underhand Hammer Row max set 103kg x 8 - favourite back exercise unreal contraction can get elbows right back!

Close Grip Hammer Row max set 160kg x 8

Seated Leg Curl max set 96kg x 10

Lying Leg Curl max set 67kg x 11

Standing Cable Leg Curls max set 25kg x 15

Hammer SLDL max set 80kg x 15

1lb up this morning after yesterday's mini carb up. Got a refeed Saturday.... Carb amount will be based on Bodyweight and look. Looking forward to it 

Snapped strap!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice deads bud!

Damn strap


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Nice deads bud!
> 
> Damn strap


I know . Ordered a new pair tonight!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Quads & Calves*

Horizontal Hammer Leg Press max set 250kg x 8

Hammer V Squat max set 135kg x 15

Smith Squats max set 105kg minus bar x 15

Leg Press Machine feet narrow and low max set 200kg x 31 rest pause then 19

Leg Press Calve Press supersetted with Bodyweight Calve Raises 3 sets of 20 reps of each.

Really tough workout today. Was proper blowing lol. Cardio getting tougher now too! Trunks have come now  , tan is booked and UKBFF membership sorted now. All getting close


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> *Quads & Calves*
> 
> Horizontal Hammer Leg Press max set 250kg x 8
> 
> ...


What are you doing for tan bro? I found the tan the most stressful part of prep last time hahahaha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> What are you doing for tan bro? I found the tan the most stressful part of prep last time hahahaha


Using the spray tan service with pro glow mate. They come spray me sat night then again Sunday and gloss up before stage.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Chest & Triceps*

Flat Bench max set 140kg x 5

Incline Hammer Press max set 100kg x 9

Bodyweight Dips 2 sets super slow - 16,15

Low to High Cable Cross Over max set 7.5kg per side x 15

Incline Skullcrushers max set 40kg minus bar x 11

Overhead DB Extensions max set 15kg x 8

Rope Pushdowns 2 sets of 20 @ 15kg

4 weeks out as of tomorrow!!!

Refeed day  500g of carbs the aim, coming from cereal, cream of rice, rice cakes, pineapple, potato and some frozen yoghurt  I'll have pics food later 

Pics as of this morning.. No pump/food





































Bit of forearm pump earlier


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> *Chest & Triceps*
> 
> Flat Bench max set 140kg x 5
> 
> ...


My eyes!!!! 

Looking great mate, separation coming through really well


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> My eyes!!!!
> 
> Looking great mate, separation coming through really well


Fcuk off 

Cheers buddy. Getting tough but loving it all


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Fcuk off
> 
> Cheers buddy. Getting tough but loving it all


Changing weekly mate!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Changing weekly mate!!


Nearly there


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Are you going for bikini class with those glittery pants mate? 

Only joking, looking superb as usual!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Are you going for bikini class with those glittery pants mate?
> 
> Only joking, looking superb as usual!


Fcuk going for boring plain black! Glitter ftw 

Cheers buddy!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Looking good in the trunks mate :thumb:

(Only in this strange sport can I say that to another man and not have my sexuality questioned) :lol:

Keep up the good work mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Looking good in the trunks mate :thumb:
> 
> (Only in this strange sport can I say that to another man and not have my sexuality questioned) :lol:
> 
> Keep up the good work mate


Haha cheers matey 

Right then this weeks changes!!!

Whole eggs down from 3 to 2, Jasmine rice from 80g to 65g (dry weight), PWO cream of rice from 75g to 60g and extra lean mince replaced with white fish. Cardio also upped to 50 mins still 6 times a week!

Leaves macros at:

Pro - 299g

Carbs - 178g

Fat - 37g

Final push to get lean now


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Haha cheers matey
> 
> Right then this weeks changes!!!
> 
> ...


Ouch! Those macros plus that cardio looks like hard work mate! You're doing well not complaining, it sounds tough.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Ouch! Those macros plus that cardio looks like hard work mate! You're doing well not complaining, it sounds tough.


Yeah mate going to be tough but I'm loving it all the same no point otherwise


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking great big fella


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Looking great big fella


Cheers for support as always bud!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Seem very happy and buoyant for someone going through prep mate! Beasting it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Seem very happy and buoyant for someone going through prep mate! Beasting it


Haha cheers mate  it's all exciting stuff, changing daily so keeps me going!

Been watching Cheat meal videos with the missus tonight.... Pure torture


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Back & Hamstrings*

Pull Ups - Bodyweight to failure 3 sets - 15,11,6

Bent Over Rows max set 140kg x 10

Hammer Underhand Pulldown Machine max set 60kg per side x 8

Hammer Wide Rows max set 89kg x 8

Hammer Deadlifts with 3 shrugs at top max set 200kg x 9

Lying Leg Curls max set 88kg x 8

Glute Ham Machine 2 sets of 15 @ 54kg

High and Wide Leg Press max set 200kg x 35

Hunger starting to kick in now . Increased cardio was tough this morning too! Enjoying intro of cod in the diet tho .

After refeed on Saturday l woke up Sunday 5lbs heavier at 208lbs.... Woke up this morning back down to 203lbs  baselined in a day!

Daily changes now, really starting to enter new territory size and condition wise now... Loving it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Delts & Biceps*

Dumbbell Press max set 47.5kg x 7

Hammer Machine Press max 77.5kg per side x 8

Lateral Raise Machine max set 81kg x 9

Reverse Pec Deck max set 124kg x 13

Smith Shrugs max set minus weight 110kg x 16

EZ Cable Curls max set 82kg x 9

Incline DB Curls max set 15kg x 9

Cross Body Hammer Curls max set 15kg x 8

Strong workout!!! First time ever dieting my strength hasn't really suffered at all . Skin really starting to thin out now... Must be the introduction of white fish


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Haha cheers mate  it's all exciting stuff, changing daily so keeps me going!
> 
> *Been watching Cheat meal videos with the missus tonight.... Pure torture*


I imagine during prep thats the equivalent of hell haha

Doing great mate progress is coming along nicely keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> I imagine during prep thats the equivalent of hell haha
> 
> Doing great mate progress is coming along nicely keep it up :thumbup1:


I get some sort of weird pleasure out of it tbh 

Thanks buddy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Quads & Calves*

Squats max set 180kg x 6

Horizontal Hammer Leg Press max set 200kg x 12

Walking Lunges 2 sets of 20 paces holding 15kg plates

Leg Extensions max set 103kg x 12

Leg Press Calve Raises 5 sets pyramiding weight up to 175kg

Big session... Great pump in quads. Can't believe how strength is still climbing and I'm inside of 4 weeks out  180 felt really smooth and I was very happy with power out of the hole. Normally higher carbs on Wednesday but bosses orders are to crack on as usual! Time to grind


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> *Quads & Calves*
> 
> Squats max set 180kg x 6
> 
> ...


Phenomenal mate! Keep up the good work you're doing great, actually sounds like this prep couldn't be going any better for you !


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Phenomenal mate! Keep up the good work you're doing great, actually sounds like this prep couldn't be going any better for you !


Pretty much matey 

@hilly has really turned the screw at the right time and not gone too hard too soon. Condition now is really coming and kcal are still at respectable levels too... Altho intra carbs were dropped today .

How's your training going bud??


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Pretty much matey
> 
> @hilly has really turned the screw at the right time and not gone too hard too soon. Condition now is really coming and kcal are still at respectable levels too... Altho intra carbs were dropped today .
> 
> How's your training going bud??


Sounds like a good man to have in your corner

Trainings going great but looong overdue some time off, having a few weeks off from next weds though so will keep grinding til then 

Is hilly going to let you talk much about peak week? I always find it interesting with the carb depletion/water depletion/filling up etc


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Sounds like a good man to have in your corner
> 
> Trainings going great but looong overdue some time off, having a few weeks off from next weds though so will keep grinding til then
> 
> Is hilly going to let you talk much about peak week? I always find it interesting with the carb depletion/water depletion/filling up etc


Can't say I've ever properly deloaded/had time off... Just after a day I'm itching to get back lol. Going away for ten days to fuerteventura at end of may post show... But there is a gym there and I'll end up going daily .

We have spoke about it mate and it will be nice and simple no hocus pocus and be completely dependent on how I'm looking at the time!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Can't say I've ever properly deloaded/had time off... Just after a day I'm itching to get back lol. Going away for ten days to fuerteventura at end of may post show... But there is a gym there and I'll end up going daily .
> 
> We have spoke about it mate and it will be nice and simple no hocus pocus and be completely dependent on how I'm looking at the time!!


Nice! I went there last year and loved it, it was a lot quieter than the other Canary Islands with no bloody looky-looky men trying to sell you fake watches!

Don't get me wrong I love to train but I need the time off once in a while. It was only a few years into training before I realised without enough rest I really don't grow at all, less is more with me and this particular time I've run myself into the ground. I'm having an op that requires at least 2 solid weeks of rest as well so tried to time training/rest period/de-load accordingly


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Nice! I went there last year and loved it, it was a lot quieter than the other Canary Islands with no bloody looky-looky men trying to sell you fake watches!
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love to train but I need the time off once in a while. It was only a few years into training before I realised without enough rest I really don't grow at all, less is more with me and this particular time I've run myself into the ground. I'm having an op that requires at least 2 solid weeks of rest as well so tried to time training/rest period/de-load accordingly


Sounds like a smart move 

Are you working with anyone at the mo?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Sounds like a smart move
> 
> Are you working with anyone at the mo?


No I'm not. The thought has crossed my mind though.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Chest & Biceps*

Incline DB Press 55kg x 11 then max set 62.5kg x 6

Flat Hammer Bench Press max set 120kg x 7

Decline Hammer Press max set 120kg x 8

Pec Dec max set 110kg x 15

Seated Curl Machine max set 64kg x 9

Standing DB Curls max set 16kg x 11

Lying Cable Curls max set 33kg x 8

Intra carbs dropped today... So 30g less carbs daily.. Felt abit more fatigues as the workout wore on today as well... Strength on first exercise tho is still through the roof. Hitting all time pbs less than 4 weeks out 

Post workout pumped shot!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Back & Hamstrings*

Deadlifts max set 240kg x 3

Single Arm Cable Pulldowns max set 91kg per side x 8

Underhand Hammer Row max set 110kg x 9

One Arm Hammer Rows max set 90kg per side x 9

Seated Leg Curls max set 96kg x 11

Lying Leg Curls max set 74kg x 8

Standing Cable One Leg Curls max set 41kg x 12

Hammer SLDL 2 sets of 15 reps @80kg

Strength still climbing  but very much fatiguing quickly after my first exercise... No intra carbs/lower food intake starting to make a difference in energy overall now... No problem tho. Just got to work harder 

Weigh in tomorrow and Sunday and potential refeed Sunday too


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

240 x 3 on deads 3 weeks out?..... Get outta here!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> 240 x 3 on deads 3 weeks out?..... Get outta here!!!!


Haha naughty little PB . Strength keeping me nice and full too. Not flattened loads tbh.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Delts & Triceps*

Hammer Shoulder Press max set 160kg x 8

Standing Laterals max set 27.5kg x 8

Bent Over Laterals max set 20kg x 10

Cable Upright Rows max set 91kg x 11

CGBP max set 120kg x 8

Push downs max set 42kg x 12

Kneeling Dip Machine max set 59kg x 15

15 minutes SS on Stairmill

Weight at 202lbs this morning... Changes cardio added pwo except Quad day & on Sunday so that's everyday 50 mins fasted.

Starting to look dry, triceps properly striating and deeeeep cuts in serratus. Posing coach was commenting back is getting stupidly vascular too 

Refeed tomorrow . Aim is 400g of carbs clean... Buttttt last meal is burger and fries to see how my body reacts that means FIVE GUYS


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Quads & Calves*

Leg Press with narrow stance, feet low max set 500kg x 12

Hammer V Squat with dead stop max set 120kg x 12

Hack Squat max set 80kg x 20 with ISO hold and negative to finish

Machine Leg Press toes pointing outwards heels together max set 200kg x 50 rest paused

Leg Press Calve Press supersetted with body weight calve raises 3 sets of 20 reps

Weighed in just under 201lbs yesterday... Refeed yesterday hit 400g of carbs coming "clean" sources with abit of cereal/snack a jacks as well. Orders were to finish refeed day of with burger and fries so this happened 










Woke up this morning 203lbs so about 1lb up. Was full as a house with a very slight film of water over me.

Weigh in tomorrow with potential changes to diet/cardio.

Test being dropped Wednesday!

Less than 3 weeks to go


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Chest & Triceps*

Flat Bench max set 140kg x 5 then 120kg x 10

Incline Hammer Press max set 100kg x 9

Bodyweight Dips with pause at bottom 2 sets of 17,16

Cable Flys 2 sets 15 reps

Incline Skullcrushers max set 40kg x 12

Seated One Arm DB Extension max set 12kg x 12

Rope Pushdowns 2 sets of 20 reps

PWO cardio 15 mins incline walking on the treadmill.

Diet changes in macros now at:

Pro - 265g

Carbs - 139g

Fats - 26g

Cardio now 60 mins fasted in morning.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Back & Hamstrings*

High to Low Hammer Pulldowns max set 160kg x 8

Underhand Smith Rows max set minus bar 100kg x 12

Underhand Hammer Pulldown Machine max set 65kg per arm x 8

Wide Grip Machine Rows max set 89kg x 9

Hammer Deadlifts with 3 shrugs at top max set 200kg x 9

Lying Leg Curls max set 88kg x 8

Glute Ham Machine 2 sets of 15 @ 36kg

Hammer V Squat SLDL max set 35kg x 20

15 minutes on Stairmaster

Getting dryer and leaner daily now . Although **** is stinking now with all the asparagus I'm eating


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Delts & Biceps*

Angled Hammer Press max set 140kg x 7

Machine Press max set 77.5kg per side x 8

Behind Back Cable Lateral max set 18kg x 12

Bent Over Cable Laterals max set 18kg x 9

Smith Shrugs max set minus bar weight 110kg x 17

EZ Cable Curls max set 91kg x 8

Incline Curls max set 18kg x 9

Cross body Hammer Curls max set 14kg x 12

15 minutes on Stairmaster

Really struggled for energy this morning but got a few coffees down me and was functioning at least abit better .

Couldn't be loving this process more


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

What's the weight at now, mate? Last pics were lean as faurk, but you must be cut to ribbons now


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Andas said:


> What's the weight at now, mate? Last pics were lean as faurk, but you must be cut to ribbons now


It was 202lbs Tuesday mate, no weigh in since.... on scales tomorrow and sunday tho and will update then 

ALOT leaner this week!!!!


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Can't wait for the pics, mate! On those poverty macros I expect nothing less than ultra cuts! Strength is holding damn nice though. You on tren currently?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Andas said:


> Can't wait for the pics, mate! On those poverty macros I expect nothing less than ultra cuts! Strength is holding damn nice though. You on tren currently?


Yes. Yes I am


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Crack on, then! Tren is liquid gold. Running quite a bit myself currently and no deficit can outpace the strength/hardness/pumps it gives.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Quads & Calves*

Squats max set 180kg x 6 then 140kg x 8 pause in hole reps

Vertical Leg Press max set 200kg x 15

Walking Lunges max set 20kg x 20

Leg Extensions with pause at top plus partials to finish max set 103kg x 10

Leg Press Calve Press 5 sets pyramiding up to 195kg x 8

Hammer Crunch 3 sets of 20 mimicking ab & thigh shot!

Weigh in tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In4todaysbudgiesmugglerpics


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> In4todaysbudgiesmugglerpics


That's tomorrow  here's post workout shot for you


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Chest & Biceps*

Incline DB Press max set 55kg x 12

Hammer Flat Bench max set 120kg x 7

Decline Hammer Press max set 110kg x 9

Pec Deck max set 103kg x 12

Preacher Curl Machine max set 74kg x 9

Standing DB Curls max set 16kg x 12

Lying Cable Curls max set 33kg x 12

15 mins stairmaster.

Weight at 202lbs today.

Refeed tomorrow 300g clean carbs then five guys again . Budgie smuggler pics coming tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> That's tomorrow  here's post workout shot for you


That'll do I suppose lol

Looking awesome mate, delts and arms are HUGE!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> That'll do I suppose lol
> 
> Looking awesome mate, delts and arms are HUGE!!












There you go you greedy get 

Cheers buddy. 2 weeks tomorrow fcuking buzzinggggggggg


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> There you go you greedy get
> 
> Cheers buddy. 2 weeks tomorrow fcuking buzzinggggggggg


Brilliant mate.

Time to get blacked up lol

What will change from now then?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Brilliant mate.
> 
> Time to get blacked up lol
> 
> What will change from now then?


Dire need of a tan . Continue getting shredded bud, await bosses orders post refeed!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Dire need of a tan . Continue getting shredded bud, await bosses orders post refeed!


No shít lol

Are carbs being taken out at any point?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> No shít lol
> 
> Are carbs being taken out at any point?


**** off 

Just told you awaiting bosses orders


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> **** off
> 
> Just told you awaiting bosses orders


Zero carbs, 23 litres of water each day. 500g protein and that's it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Zero carbs, 23 litres of water each day. 500g protein and that's it


Your hired


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Looking noticeably dryer @Goodfella!!!

Been silently following for a while now (I like your posts just so you know I'm lurking in the shadows lol) and you and Hilly have done a cracking job tbf, love this approach, nothing too drastic and you're at 2wks now!

But yeah, looking great bud although I'm still recovering from the last budgie smugglers pictures, MY EYES!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking noticeably dryer @Goodfella!!!
> 
> Been silently following for a while now (I like your posts just so you know I'm lurking in the shadows lol) and you and Hilly have done a cracking job tbf, love this approach, nothing too drastic and you're at 2wks now!
> 
> But yeah, looking great bud although I'm still recovering from the last budgie smugglers pictures, MY EYES!!!!! :lol:


Thanks buddy 

Nice to have you along, always noticed you liking posts and not posting 

I love it to buddy. Learnt how much I love bodybuilding tbh. Life for me!!!

No not drastic. Hard but not extreme.... Yet .

Haha hope they are ready more budgie smugglers coming at you tomorrow


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

@Sharpy76 @R0BLET

Woke up today 197lbs a whopping 5lbs down but alottttt dryer. 300g clean carbs throughout the day with a little five guys to finish . Pics as of this morning no pump, no food just finished cardio


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That cat sneaked on again!

Looking great mate :cool2:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> That cat sneaked on again!
> 
> Looking great mate :cool2:


Fcuker always does buddy 

Thank you mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking amazing mate! Food looks good too


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Looking amazing mate! Food looks good too


 thanks mate last push to get better!!!!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Looking dry as **** @Goodfella, really coming pulling it all in now. 5lbs down?!?! Holy sh!t!!!

Arms and delts are cracking pal!

Dog and cat look like they were just about to start scuffing lol.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking dry as **** @Goodfella, really coming pulling it all in now. 5lbs down?!?! Holy sh!t!!!
> 
> Arms and delts are cracking pal!
> 
> Dog and cat look like they were just about to start scuffing lol.


I know mate !! P1ssing loads yesterday..... Think test has fully left the system now!

Coming from someone with guns like you bud that's a serious compliment .

They always are scuffing 

Not spoke about post show plans well.... Maybe thinking too far ahead and running befor I can walk butttttt plan is to qualify for finals, if not do late show to try to qualify. Then no show until late 2016 or maybe even this show in 2017. Want a longgggggg off season while I'm young to put on some serious physique altering size so I can make a real impact!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> I know mate !! P1ssing loads yesterday..... Think test has fully left the system now!
> 
> Coming from someone with guns like you bud that's a serious compliment .
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great plan mate, how old are you fella?

With the way you nail everything, I can only imagine the quality gains you'll put on in that amount of time!

I reckon the spandangly budgie smugglers were sending the family pets a little crazy:lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Sounds like a great plan mate, how old are you fella?
> 
> With the way you nail everything, I can only imagine the quality gains you'll put on in that amount of time!
> 
> I reckon the spandangly budgie smugglers were sending the family pets a little crazy:lol:


24 mate 25 in July . I love this life and want to see how far I can take it 

Oh mate you wait when I do my next show they'll be even sparklier


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Looking insane mate! You've worked your ass off bud and deserve to qualify and then some


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TITO said:


> Looking insane mate! You've worked your ass off bud and deserve to qualify and then some


Thank you matey  tried my best and gave my all. Let's see what happens!!!

Oh forget to mention I've booked onto the 3 day John meadows course next February


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Lookin' Great, man! Especially post-refeed. Water just fell off of ya!

But the real question: What about post show plans...for food?!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Andas said:


> Lookin' Great, man! Especially post-refeed. Water just fell off of ya!
> 
> But the real question: What about post show plans...for food?!


They were pre refeed mate!!

Xl papa johns pizza and reeses cookie bars


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Back & Hamstrings*

Deadlifts max set 220kg x 6

Wide Grip Iso Lateral Cable Pulldowns max set 54kg per side x 12

Hammer Underhand Machine Rows max set 110kg x 8

One Arm Hammer Rows max set 80kg x 12

Seated Leg Curls leaning right forwards max set 98kg x 8

Lying Leg Curls max set 60kg x 12

Standing Cable Leg Curls max set 23kg x 15

Hammer SLDL max set 80kg x 20

Woke up a Lb heavier today after yesterday's 300g carb up plus triple patty five guys .

Bought some Choc Cinammon Almond Butter today.... Gona be like torture when it comes  but come off season


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Is that Nuts N More PB @Goodfella?

I've had some of theirs it is and they are dangerous lol. The toffee crunch is a diet destroyer!

1lb up? You fat [email protected]


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Is that Nuts N More PB @Goodfella?
> 
> I've had some of theirs it is and they are dangerous lol. The toffee crunch is a diet destroyer!
> 
> 1lb up? You fat [email protected]


Yeah buddy! You tried the Cinnamon raisin?? Want it badddddd


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Yeah buddy! You tried the Cinnamon raisin?? Want it badddddd


Oh yes! I've tried them all lol.

But seriously, don't crack it open till you've finished prep cos you WILL eat the whole tub in a day, guaranteed!

It is so moreish, fooking lovely though.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Oh yes! I've tried them all lol.
> 
> But seriously, don't crack it open till you've finished prep cos you WILL eat the whole tub in a day, guaranteed!
> 
> It is so moreish, fooking lovely though.


Mate just staring until after the show


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Post-show treat: two reese's bars with 1/2 tub of the cinnamon almond butter in between covered in that hot fudge that hardens when you freeze it. Oh, and a plain chicken breast, of course XD


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Andas said:


> Post-show treat: two reese's bars with 1/2 tub of the cinnamon almond butter in between covered in that hot fudge that hardens when you freeze it. Oh, and a plain chicken breast, of course XD


You fcuker I want that now .

12 days just 12 more days.....


----------



## Ste_Mc (Mar 19, 2014)

Looking really good mate. What class are you doing?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Ste_Mc said:


> Looking really good mate. What class are you doing?


Thanks buddy 

Beginners class mate, your on TM IIRC??


----------



## Ste_Mc (Mar 19, 2014)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks buddy
> 
> Beginners class mate, your on TM IIRC??


I am. Good luck, I'll probably be there watching


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Ste_Mc said:


> I am. Good luck, I'll probably be there watching


Ah mate come say hello if you are coming


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Delts & Triceps*

Hammer Shoulder Press max set 120kg x 12

Standing Laterals max set 20kg x 9

Rear DB Laterals max set 16kg x 10

Upright Cable Rows max set 37kg x 12

CGBP max set 100kg x 12

Pushdowns max set 35kg x 13

Kneeling Dip Machine max set 45kg x 15

15 mins Stairmaster

Speaking to boss.. This far out orders are to drop weights slightly (10%) and really focus on getting the best contraction possible. I've always lifted with the target muscle but with slightly less weight I could get a true 100% mind muscle connection and IMO something I should be doing more of... Sometimes this is slightly lost by logging weights to "progress" log book by any means necessary. Really think going forward if I manage to increase my mind muscle connection even further like tonight I'm only going to get better 

Few post show treats came today


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea, think I outlifted Sean on his prep week last year. Weights were cut right down


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea, think I outlifted Sean on his prep week last year. Weights were cut right down


Who cares what you lift what did you look like ??


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> *Delts & Triceps*
> 
> Hammer Shoulder Press max set 120kg x 12
> 
> ...


Will myprotein not kick your ass for using tpw products??


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Bad news mate: Those poptarts suck **** lol. Just personal opinion ofc


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sen said:


> Will myprotein not kick your ass for using tpw products??


No


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Andas said:


> Bad news mate: Those poptarts suck **** lol. Just personal opinion ofc


After dieting mate, they'll taste like heaven no matter what


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> *Delts & Triceps*
> 
> Hammer Shoulder Press max set 120kg x 12
> 
> ...


Is this just with prep your referring to mate or all year round? As I'm another log book progressor and must admit the last course of reps can be $hit just to beat the last session in log book and "progress"

Would you say lighter weights and more TUT is better for bodybuilding rather than pumping out the reps?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TITO said:


> Is this just with prep your referring to mate or all year round? As I'm another log book progressor and must admit the last course of reps can be $hit just to beat the last session in log book and "progress"
> 
> Would you say lighter weights and more TUT is better for bodybuilding rather than pumping out the reps?


Going forward mate.... I'm a bodybuilder (well soon to be )

Heavy weights to failure with maximal contraction of the target muscle to me would be best. With extra frequency/rest recovery for body parts specific to the individual.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Quads & Calves*

Leg Press feet narrow and low, no lockout max set 450kg x 15

Hammer V Squat max set 125kg x 16

Hammer Front Squat max set 95kg x 20

Machine Leg Press max set 135kg x 50 - super slow

Leg Press Calve Press supersetted with BW Standing Calve Raises 3 sets of 20 of each

Once again weights reduced by about 10%.... Mind muscle connection again unreal! This is how I need to be lifting 100% of the time not just 2nd exercise onwards. Come off season this will make a big difference .

For more of a visual journey my Instagram is EDD_OLDFIELDPT


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Smashing it!

What date is the show?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Smashing it!
> 
> What date is the show?


May 3rd mate. Warrington you coming???


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> May 3rd mate. Warrington you coming???


Was just thinking that cos it's not far but I'm at Aintree that day


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Was just thinking that cos it's not far but I'm at Aintree that day


Change your plans


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Chest & Triceps*

Flat Wide Hammer Press max set 160kg x 12

Incline Hammer Press max set 80kg x 11

Dips 2 sets BW to failure

Cable Crossovers max set 23kg x 18

DB Incline Skullcrushers max set 18kg x 11

One Arm DB Extension max set 12kg x 12

Rope Pushdowns max set 15kg x 20

15 mins X Trainer

Starting to get strongggggg pizza urges 

All in due time tho. Glutes getting seriously tighht now....


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Back & Hamstrings*

Hammer Overhand Pulldown max set 140kg x 12

Smith Underhand Row max set 80kg x 11

Underhand Hammer Pulldown Machine max set 90kg x 9

Wide Grip Hammer Machine Row max set 67kg x 11

Hammer Deadlifts with 3 Shrugs at top max set 160kg x 12

Lying Leg Curls max set 77kg x 9

Glute Ham Machine max set 34kg x 20

SLDL max set 60kg x 20

15 mins Stairmaster

Pictures in trunks tomorrow


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Not long till the show mate, looking awesome! You're gonna smash it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Not long till the show mate, looking awesome! You're gonna smash it


Nice to see you in here mate 

Fingers crossed mate! Giving it my all


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Nice to see you in here mate
> 
> Fingers crossed mate! Giving it my all


Always in the background mate h34r:

Can't wait to see the final package!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dem jaw striations


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Dem jaw striations


They've got better/worse depends how you look at it lol. Wait until I shave.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Pictures in trunks tomorrow


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


>


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

HOLY SH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!T @Goodfella, dry as a fvcking bone mate!!!

Paper thin skin too!

You're gonna smash it pal.

The budgie smugglers are growing on me:lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> HOLY SH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!T @Goodfella, dry as a fvcking bone mate!!!
> 
> Paper thin skin too!
> 
> ...


Thank you matey 

Hard work paying off now!!! Loving it .

Now time for extra carbs


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Really looking superb mate! Gunna smash it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Really looking superb mate! Gunna smash it


Thank you matey. Can't believe it's only 8 days to go


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

*Delts & Biceps*

Angled Hammer Press max set 120kg x 8

Hammer Machine Press max set 60kg per side x 9

Cable Laterals max set 8kg x 12

Bent Over Laterals max set 7.5kg x 13

Hammer Shrugs max set 140kg x 16

EZ Cable Curls max set 65kg x 12

Incline DB Curls max set 14kg x 11

Seated Hammer Curls max set 12.5kg x 11

15 mins Stairmaster PWO

Woke up flat and dry as hell... Was ordered to have extra 200g of clean carbs in 2 meals PWO and then five guys as last meal.... Was goooood 

Here's me first thing this morning. Flat as fcuk lol










Week tomorrow . Buzzing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Dry as fvvvvvvvvccck @Goodfella, looks crazy mate!

Condition is going to be peeled as fvck come next week, final stretch now bud, you've done amazing so far!!

"Ordered" to have a five guys meal? Best. Coach. Ever!!!!

Where do I sign up? :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Dry as fvvvvvvvvccck @Goodfella, looks crazy mate!
> 
> Condition is going to be peeled as fvck come next week, final stretch now bud, you've done amazing so far!!
> 
> ...


YEAH BUDDY .

Final push now mate, everything going towards being as perfect as I can on the day .

I know lol. @hilly has been amazing tbh. Learnt loads from him in turn helping me coach better.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Update time!!!

Sunday was a low carb day after Saturday's mini load... I did 45 mins fasted cardio then a upper body pump circuit then was ordered to take pics... Here's a couple from Sunday morning post cardio/circuit no food 



















Yesterday.....

Macros been slightly dropped, we aren't over depleting but looks like this:

Pro - 262g

Carbs - 82g

Fats - 33g

Did my last leg session last night. 560 reps in about 30 mins . Emphasis was full ROM and squeezing the muscle with lightish weights to help deplete them!

Leg Extension supersetted with Hammer Front Squat - 4 sets of 20 reps of each.

Lying Leg Curl supersetted with SLDL - 4 sets of 20 reps of each

Seated Leg Curl supersetted with Hammer V Squat - 4 sets of 20 reps of each.

Leg Press 4 sets of 20 reps

Legs were quite veiny afterwards 










Plan for rest of week now through from @hilly. Nothing stupidly complex although my diet brain has made it that way . Sorted now tho.... Deplete until Friday when carbs come in, continue carbs Saturday, pull water Saturday night, add in few red meat and potato meals. With snacks like rice cakes and nut butter on hand for the day 

Tonight is last back workout. Again emphasis on volume and squeezing then posing practice after!!!!

Have a good day fcukers.

Last day at work today and 5 days out


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Second to last cardio session all done  30 mins on the Stairmaster....

Last night trained Back again depletion style so quick paced, high volume, lots of squeezing! Went like this...

Straight Arm Pulldown supersetted with Underhand Pulldowns 4 sets of 20 of each

Underhand Machine Row supersetted with Wide Grip Machine Row 4 sets of 20 of each

Neutral Grip Assisted Pull Ups 4 sets of 20 reps

Smith Shrugs 4 sets of 20 reps

Then did 40 mins posing with my posing coach and was absolutely fcuked . Up about 5 times every night ****ing lol.

Off work now . Plan for today is eat, chill, haircut, nap, YouTube, train and nap some more .

Chest, Abs & Calves later today


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds like a solid day lol

Posing I would 100% suck at 

Great to see your putting 110% in mate, I hope it all pays off and you walk away with a trophy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Sounds like a solid day lol
> 
> Posing I would 100% suck at
> 
> Great to see your putting 110% in mate, I hope it all pays off and you walk away with a trophy


I already suck at posing 

Fingers crossed mate. Want this so bad


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> I already suck at posing
> 
> Fingers crossed mate. Want this so bad


Do you know of anyone else entering your category?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Do you know of anyone else entering your category?


Nope. Do know others doing the show tho.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

You are doing so well mate, look fantastic


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> You are doing so well mate, look fantastic


Too kind mate  thanks mate motivation always been a big help!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Humpback day, that means you're almost there @Goodfella!!!

Look bloody awesome in those last pics mate, just relax (try to) and cruise in these last few days.

Have to say, you've made this whole prep lark look a piece of pi$$! Always seem upbeat and positive!

Gonna smash it up on that stage!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Humpback day, that means you're almost there @Goodfella!!!
> 
> Look bloody awesome in those last pics mate, just relax (try to) and cruise in these last few days.
> 
> ...


No humpback day here mate . YouTube naps and eating can't beat that .

Got final days plans nailed now mate, might be a few tweaks but otherwise sorted so I'm actually super chill  just buzzing .

I'll smash it for the UKM Boys 

Really appreciated your support throughout mate


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

yeah youve walked this prep man hats off to you. this last week has almost killed me off work wise im like a zombie yet you seem to breeze through! well done mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> yeah youve walked this prep man hats off to you. this last week has almost killed me off work wise im like a zombie yet you seem to breeze through! well done mate


I've been feeling like death warmed up at times . I don't know maybe it's because it's my first show but I think it's more because I'm loving every second. Not saying you ain't btw .

Time to qualify for finals then smash that


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

You've definitely put the work in mate! Good luck!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sen said:


> You've definitely put the work in mate! Good luck!!


I've tried my hardest that's for sure 

Cheers mate!!!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Update time!!!
> 
> Sunday was a low carb day after Saturday's mini load... I did 45 mins fasted cardio then a upper body pump circuit then was ordered to take pics... Here's a couple from Sunday morning post cardio/circuit no food
> 
> ...


Yes!!!! Looking awesome!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sen said:


> Yes!!!! Looking awesome!


Thanks mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Morning guys 

Last day of depletion today and just completed my last bout of cardio... Only 20 mins too. Flew by . Looking v v dry today... Glutes really sucked in and super excited to see what I look like once carbs come in and I cut water!!

Yesterday was Chest, Abs & Calves depletion style

Pec Deck supersetted with Press ups 4 sets of 20 of each

Incline Hammer Machine 4 sets of 20 reps

Cable Cross Over 4 sets of 20 reps

Crunch Ab Machine supersetted with Standing Calve Raises 4 sets of 20 of each.

Done in about 30 minutes, bigggg pump that lasted about 2 minutes after my workout lol, but muscles feel really lifeless! Part and parcel of being flat as pancake .

Delts & Arms later...

Now for more YouTube, naps and meals


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nearly there mate! Would love to come but I don't think the kids would enjoy it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Nearly there mate! Would love to come but I don't think the kids would enjoy it


Bring them anyway. Only going to be for a little bit lol then day out in Warrington


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

youtube naps and food sounds so ideal man hahahaha. you been off work this week? ive taken the week off for my final week next week so i can rest and do as little as possible i cant face work lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> youtube naps and food sounds so ideal man hahahaha. you been off work this week? ive taken the week off for my final week next week so i can rest and do as little as possible i cant face work lol


Been off since yesterday mate 

Booked entire week off before finals tho !!!!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> I've tried my hardest that's for sure
> 
> Cheers mate!!!


Back shot looks v good

Dry condition

Your postivity is impressive mate and I really respect it not a negative word so far.

Good inspiration for those dieting


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

bail said:


> Back shot looks v good
> 
> Dry condition
> 
> ...


Thank you my mate 

Like I've said loved the process so never felt negative  can't ****ing wait now!!!!

Will update fully on today in morning as I'm in bed :lol:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Great journal mate, have been following closely just dont post much as thinking of competing next year.

Echo what bail said, you have a goal in mind and are facing it straight on, it obviously isn't easy but you aren't complaining and seen to be loving the prcoss which is what it should be.

Awesome stuff mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Great journal mate, have been following closely just dont post much as thinking of competing next year.
> 
> Echo what bail said, you have a goal in mind and are facing it straight on, it obviously isn't easy but you aren't complaining and seen to be loving the prcoss which is what it should be.
> 
> Awesome stuff mate :thumbup1:


Thanks buddy nice to have you along 

Get pretty tunnel visioned with goals tbh keeps me focused


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Instagram page is always an interesting look/read too mate, top stuff


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Instagram page is always an interesting look/read too mate, top stuff


Try to keep it different and at least somewhat refreshing cheers buddy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Morning boys and girls 

Yesterday marked the last day of depletion . Took in 7 litres of water yesterday did Delts & Arms...

Lateral Machine supersetted with Hammer Press 4 sets of 20 reps of each

Bent Over Laterals supersetted with Unilateral Press Machine 4 sets of 20 reps of each

Giant set for Arms. 4 rounds, 20 reps of:

Hammer Rope Curls

Pushdowns

EZ Cable Curls

Rope Pushdowns

Later last night did 4 rounds of compulsories, 4 rounds of my routine too. Fcuked me right over lol.

Today marked my last workout. Done fasted... 30 minute Upper Body Circuit.

Straight Arm Pulldown supersetted with Underhand Pulldowns 4 sets of 20 reps of each

Pec Deck supersetted with Flat Press 4 sets of 20 reps of each

Lateral Machine supersetted with Hammer Press 4 sets of 20 reps of each

Rope Pushdowns 4 sets of 20 reps

Preacher Machine 4 sets of 20 reps

Muscles feel lifeless .

Let the carb up begin . 700g carbs going in today and water down to 5litres. 2 days to go !!!

Few pics after first meal and about 1 Litre of water.... Pretty happy at the mo


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Morning boys and girls
> 
> Yesterday marked the last day of depletion . Took in 7 litres of water yesterday did Delts & Arms...
> 
> ...


Jesus wept you did get a haircut!! Lol

Looking dry mate.... Oh and white ffs


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Jesus wept you did get a haircut!! Lol
> 
> Looking dry mate.... Oh and white ffs


Yes and yes


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Gonna smash it bud!!!


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Just dropping by to wish you all the best for tomorrow buddy.

Your condition looks excellent and im sure you'll do well. :thumbup1:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Adz said:


> Gonna smash it bud!!!


Yeah buddy. Cannot wait


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

DC1 said:


> Just dropping by to wish you all the best for tomorrow buddy.
> 
> Your condition looks excellent and im sure you'll do well. :thumbup1:


Thank you mate I'll do my best to do @myprotein.co.uk proud


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Goodfella said:


> Thank you mate I'll do my best to do @myprotein.co.uk proud


Lol, im sure you already have mate.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Morning boys and girls
> 
> Yesterday marked the last day of depletion . Took in 7 litres of water yesterday did Delts & Arms...
> 
> ...


fvck!! look like wood with skin stretched over the top!! nice!

do you have to pay to enter these shows and do they run year round or more spring-summer time?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sen said:


> fvck!! look like wood with skin stretched over the top!! nice!
> 
> do you have to pay to enter these shows and do they run year round or more spring-summer time?


Thanks mate 

Membership for the year then pay 5ver admin fee on day. All year long


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Membership for the year then pay 5ver admin fee on day. All year long


what you weigh at the moment mate?

also how do you know which show to enter? maybe a silly question but i know nothing about competing


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sen said:


> what you weigh at the moment mate?
> 
> also how do you know which show to enter? maybe a silly question but i know nothing about competing


Depends which federation you fancy tbh. Google UKBFF, NABBA, IFBA etc


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

All the best for your comp, enjoy! :beer:


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Best of luck mate look incredible :-o


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Keeks said:


> All the best for your comp, enjoy! :beer:


Thank you  Sunday getting closer


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TITO said:


> Best of luck mate look incredible :-o


Thanks buddy!! 2 days to go!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good luck buddy, gunna smash it


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Good luck buddy, gunna smash it


Yeah buddy. Sunday here I come


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking dry and grainy as **** mate!!

Good luck for tomorrow!

Not that you need it, gonna smash it :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Looking dry and grainy as **** mate!!
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow!
> 
> Not that you need it, gonna smash it :thumb:


I keep hinting but no one has cottoned on its Sunday not tomorrow 

Thank you tho buddy can't wait


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> I keep hinting but no one has cottoned on its Sunday not tomorrow
> 
> Thank you tho buddy can't wait


Ah sorry mate, getting ahead of myself...I thought it was Saturday oops


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Ah sorry mate, getting ahead of myself...I thought it was Saturday oops


It's ok buddy. I need to remember myself :lol:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Little update 

Up 2lbs from 700g of carbs yesterday, bit fuller and nice and tight 

About to set off for the hotel now.... Tan at 5:30pm tonight then chill and eat for rest of day ready for tomorrow. Cannot fcuking wait  1 day to go!!

Pics from this morning no food..


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Little update
> 
> Up 2lbs from 700g of carbs yesterday, bit fuller and nice and tight
> 
> ...


Looking ready bud, I'll even excuse the backwards SnapBack when you're that dry and conditioned  best of luck for tomorrow not that you need it, all the hard work is done so enjoy yourself you've earned it.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Looking ready bud, I'll even excuse the backwards SnapBack when you're that dry and conditioned  best of luck for tomorrow not that you need it, all the hard work is done so enjoy yourself you've earned it.


Snap backs are sick 

Thank you buddy cannot ****ing wait


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

What's the deal with tan mate im booked for the full £70 package with the same company you use but are you tanning yourself before hand aswel? If so what with mate? Looking sharp now man all the work is Wel worth while bro


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> What's the deal with tan mate im booked for the full £70 package with the same company you use but are you tanning yourself before hand aswel? If so what with mate? Looking sharp now man all the work is Wel worth while bro


As in the company can do you the night before and day of 

I've done none of it they've just done the first


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Morning All 

Potentially last little update before I compete now....

Tan is now on  bar my face and hands doing them just before the show 

Just had breakfast










Was amazing  100g Fillet Steak, 400g White Potato fried in 15g of Coconut Oil, 2 Whole Eggs and Real Ketchup!!!

Took this at 6am no water/food getting dry now . Will update when I can and try to do you all proud! Thanks to everyone that has supported me


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Enjoy the day @Goodfella, you've already done everyone and yourself proud mate!!!

Looking absolutely mint mate.

Eagerly await for updates, SMASH ITTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Enjoy the day @Goodfella, you've already done everyone and yourself proud mate!!!
> 
> Looking absolutely mint mate.
> 
> Eagerly await for updates, SMASH ITTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!


 @Sharpy76 thank you buddy been a great motivation for me to keep pushing!!!

HULK SMASH . Let's kill this ****!!!!


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking good mate, good luck for today! Respect for getting up there, better man than I!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Stevie909 said:


> Looking good mate, good luck for today! Respect for getting up there, better man than I!


Thank you buddy. Really want to get up there now!!!!!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good luck mate!!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Good luck pal!! Well filled out from the pics other day!! Really hope all those early mornings and hard work pay off!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> Little update
> 
> Up 2lbs from 700g of carbs yesterday, bit fuller and nice and tight
> 
> ...


Good luck mate looking great v dry

Side tri deg my fav shot


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Good luck mate!!


Thank you mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sen said:


> Good luck pal!! Well filled out from the pics other day!! Really hope all those early mornings and hard work pay off!


Thank you matey


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

bail said:


> Good luck mate looking great v dry
> 
> Side tri deg my fav shot


Thanks matey I love it too


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Def got the right day to say good luck mate! All the hard work you've put in you deserve the win!

Have a great day mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Def got the right day to say good luck mate! All the hard work you've put in you deserve the win!
> 
> Have a great day mate


Thank you buddy. Really appreciate it. Fingers crossed I do good


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Good luck mate, hard work done so enjoy the day.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Goodluck Fella hope you smash it out the park.

:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well.....

 ?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

TELBOR said:


> Well.....
> 
> ?


He won

Congrats ed, fair fecking play to you


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> He won
> 
> Congrats ed, fair fecking play to you


Great news!!!

Well deserved to say the least


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

GET IN!!!!!

Congrats @Goodfella, enjoy the moment and enjoy the fooooooood!!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Well done mate!! Deserved.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone . Will do a full write up tonight or probably tomorrow morning. Still sinking in tbh. Now time for pizza and batman


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Well done mate, you really do look awesome condition!!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

You are the man! Look incredible


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Get in mate! Knew you were gonna smash it :beer:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Well done mate I'm really pleased for you :thumb:

Looking forward to seeing all the pics. Enjoy yourself tonight!


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Have it!! Well done mate, serious condition, totally deserved it!


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

You won, eh? Well **** that's not surprising at all. XD Glad to hear it mate. You worked your tail off and deserve it. Now go destroy ALL the food.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok so time for bit of a write up...

Post breakfast at 10am I had 100g Chicken Breast & 300g Potato with ketchup, weigh ins with the boss at this point were pretty much before every meal. Next got to venue, second of tan on, then registered about 11:30am.

The show didn't actually start till 2:30pm!!! Sooooo many athletes arriving late and sooo many physique competitors . Anyway repeated the meal 10am just before 12pm.

I was second class on after the juniors, as I got backstage I had two dark chocolate rice cakes with almond butter and one pack of caramel snack a jacks. Juniors was a cracking class tbh some monsters for 23 years old!!! Only took them 20 odd mins to do juniors and before I knew it I was given the ten minute call... Cue two more dark choc rice cakes, 1 tbsp almond butter, 1 swag of water (first for about 20 hours ) and then started pumping up. There were only 3 in my class... They stripped down and initially all I thought was I'm tiny compared to these.... Soon fcuked off these thoughts and got pumped! One of the other two did a full on workout and was sweating buckets!!! I just bit a nice pump up as advised by boss man and girls who did my tan.

So we get called up... And it actually took me a few poses before it dawned on me I was on stage . I was loving it though, felt like I was truly at home up there! We did all our compulsories then came routines. Did one more round of compulsories before pose down  where I literally threw my self to the front middle  Didn't move after.. Don't think the other two were impressed . Next results.....

So at first they said only top two would get finals... The goal was finals so I thought I can't be last please fcuking Lord don't be last. 3rd announced not me, then I thought I can win this.. I can actually win this.. Once they announced second place and it wasn't my name I couldn't control myself . I threw my fist up to my mates, my missus and @hilly. I was beyond elated, still sinking in. I've won, all the hard work has paid off, I've hit my goal and won. Genuinely over the moon and couldn't be happier  .

One huge thank you has to go to @hilly. The guy has been an absolute genius and a true mate. Transformed my body, been patient with me and been a great mate and the same time. I truly can't wait to see what we can do for finals and in the years to come!

Right well that's the boring stuff . Now fooooood...

Me and mates went Nandos after. I had butterfly chicken breast without skin, rice and salad . Pathetic I know  but I was loving it, chicken rice n sauce is my favourite haha. On way home had some water and diet coke and then me and the boys ordered pizza . Won't lie left two slices, needed room for dessert which was two scoops of peanut butter ice cream with two crushed Oreos .

Next two days I'm "off" my diet but I'm not going to be eating crap, I've worked too hard for my condition and I've got a 10 day holiday I want to look good for... More importantly, the leaner I stay the leaner I'll get for finals!! Plan now with boss will be a mini rebound (to be finalised) then back to grindstone for finals October 3rd! I'll be up tomorrow at 5am for 30 mins cardio before having a very chilled day with my missus.

Here's the pics the missus managed to snap, I'll be buying the ones from today and a company have been doing them for bodybuilding.com so they will be up on there soon .

Thanks to everyone who has gave me support and I can't wait to smash finals


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

UKBFF just posted this too


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Jesus mate you didn't win anything...because this wasn't even a competition. you just full on blew them away. Fair play


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Andas said:


> Jesus mate you didn't win anything...because this wasn't even a competition. you just full on blew them away. Fair play


Too kind mate thank you


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Mate, I bet as soon as you stripped off those two wanted to call it a day there and then!

Obviously the clear winner, well done bud! Bet alll that food post show

never tasted so good :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Mate, I bet as soon as you stripped off those two wanted to call it a day there and then!
> 
> Obviously the clear winner, well done bud! Bet alll that food post show
> 
> never tasted so good :thumb:


The pizza was good mate  only ate till content tho, no binging !!

Thank you buddy! Here's hoping I can go one better and take finals


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> The pizza was good mate  only ate till content tho, no binging !!
> 
> Thank you buddy! Here's hoping I can go one better and take finals


Can't wait to see what you bring to the stage come October! No stopping you now mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Can't wait to see what you bring to the stage come October! No stopping you now mate


Nor can I matey 

Time to do me some growing first though


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> UKBFF just posted this too


Well done!

Tan even looks good! See loads of pics where people look like they've just rubbed **** on themselves! You're a pro!

Congratulations mate.

Cracking photo that.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sen said:


> Well done!
> 
> Tan even looks good! See loads of pics where people look like they've just rubbed **** on themselves! You're a pro!
> 
> ...


Have to thank the girls at Pro Glow for that!

One coat on Saturday night, one more coat Sunday morning. Then they glazed me before I went on stage 

Farrrrrrr from being a pro but aiming high .

Thank you buddy!!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Great write up and pics look AMAZING @Goodfella!!!!!

No disrespect to your fellow competitors cos anyone that gets up on stage has more balls than me but holy fvck you blew them out of the water, they must've thought "FFS" when they see your condition:lol:

And not going overboard on the food either, you're made for this game!

Once again mate, huge congrats and totally deserved, well fvcking done bud:thumb:


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Great write up and pics look AMAZING @Goodfella!!!!!
> 
> No disrespect to your fellow competitors cos anyone that gets up on stage has more balls than me but holy fvck you blew them out of the water, they must've thought "FFS" when they see your condition:lol:
> 
> ...


Thank you buddy. Re read it and thought it was abit **** tbh  glad you enjoyed it 

See when I initially saw them backstage like I said all I thought was they are bigger than me.... Very quickly got that out of my head and looking at pics I don't think they are at all and condition wise I smashed them .

Yeah mate tbh I've worked far far too hard to gain aload of fat over food I don't actually want. I fancied pizza so I had enough to be content.. Not just finish it because it's post show. Just done 30 minutes relatively hard on Stairmaster, no set meal plan from coach for today or tomorrow. So I just had 5 egg whites and 100g steak, going to have chicken and rice midday and then just chill before taking my missus out for a meal tonight. I'll have my last "treat" there a burger maybe. I want to stay super tight so I'll grow better and be in a better place for finals because you can always be more conditioned .

Once again mate your support has meant a lot so thank you too 

Oh and I weighed about 188lbs on stage.... Weighed 188lbs this morning too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome mate, you absolutely destroyed them.

Different league to those 2 guys, can't see a single vein on them lol

You've put more than enough hard work in, enjoy the meal out


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Awesome mate, you absolutely destroyed them.
> 
> Different league to those 2 guys, can't see a single vein on them lol
> 
> You've put more than enough hard work in, enjoy the meal out


Will do matey. More than anything it's just giving something back to the missus. God I've been a nob to her last few weeks 

Thank you buddy always supported me the entire way


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Congratulations matey as others have said you blew them away well deserved bud enjoy your holiday mate whenever it is you've worked your balls off so you deserve a break


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> Congratulations matey as others have said you blew them away well deserved bud enjoy your holiday mate whenever it is you've worked your balls off so you deserve a break


May 22nd buddy ?. 10 days off work . There is a gym there I will be doing cardio and training lol love it too much not too .

Thank you matey. Still very surreal knowing I won tbh


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I agree with @Sharpy76 saying anyone who gets on stage has my respect, but you made them look soft mate!

How are you looking this morning? Ive heard it very often said that people look better the morning after, after all those carbs


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I agree with @Sharpy76 saying anyone who gets on stage has my respect, but you made them look soft mate!
> 
> How are you looking this morning? Ive heard it very often said that people look better the morning after, after all those carbs


Thanks buddy 

All those carbs  haven't had any carbs yet today 

This was me post pizza last night. Was just as dry and hard this morning tbh.



















Excuse faces I was fcuking nakkered lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

What class did you enter mate?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

sen said:


> What class did you enter mate?


Beginners mate.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Goodfella said:


> Thanks buddy
> 
> All those carbs  haven't had any carbs yet today
> 
> ...


Awesome work mate well chuffed for you and deffo well deserved.

Bit of a random 1 but what do u do for work?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TITO said:


> Awesome work mate well chuffed for you and deffo well deserved.
> 
> Bit of a random 1 but what do u do for work?


Thank you matey 

Car finance obviously  Ive got a few clients under my wing now and ultimately a profession in bodybuilding is what I dream of


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Thank you matey
> 
> Car finance obviously  Ive got a few clients under my wing now and ultimately a profession in bodybuilding is what I dream of


Hook me up with a deal, about £200 a month on a S5 please


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Hook me up with a deal, about £200 a month on a S5 please


I don't have any kind of power lol I'm an office monkey


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> I don't have any kind of power lol I'm an office monkey


Oh, well that's not good enough


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Oh, well that's not good enough


Burger last night wasn't good enough. Fcuking wounded cheese and bread mess.

Oreo pancakes were goooooood tho. That's the last crap I'll be eating now. Fully focused on finals


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Jesus!! That does look amazing.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Jesus!! That does look amazing.


It was.... Bless the missus she got time for one bite if that .


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> It was.... Bless the missus she got time for one bite if that .


Mate she sounds like a keeper putting up with you lol

If we have a desert she will get one mouthful in 

We'll have to arrange a session soon seen as your 25-30 mins away!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Mate she sounds like a keeper putting up with you lol
> 
> If we have a desert she will get one mouthful in
> 
> We'll have to arrange a session soon seen as your 25-30 mins away!!


I've been a complete n4b at times mate, we've spoke alot though, and its mainly me not explaining it all!!

100% buddy just message me when you have time!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Right boys and girls time to shut this baby down.

Will be starting a new log tomorrow now new plan is through from boss 

TIME TO SMASH FINALS 

@Pscarb or any other mods please lock


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Goodfella said:


> Right boys and girls time to shut this baby down.
> 
> Will be starting a new log tomorrow now new plan is through from boss
> 
> ...


Who you using as a coach buddy?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Goodfella said:


> Right boys and girls time to shut this baby down.
> 
> Will be starting a new log tomorrow now new plan is through from boss
> 
> ...


Who you using as a coach buddy?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Who you using as a coach buddy?


 @hilly


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Mods please lock.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Goodfella said:


> Mods please lock.


 @Hera @DiggyV


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

patience is a virtue


----------

